# Cliff's Last CRT Meet Part XXXXXXXX!!!!



## overclkr

Just wanted to see if there would be any interest for company on Saturday February 23rd? Gino is coming from Aussie to visit and I thought it would be a great day for us locals to get hang with our Down Under Killer Blendzilla bud!


Let me know what you guys think and if there is enough interest, I'd love to host.










Cliff


----------



## dochlywd

Man! My birthday is the 21st. I would love to see if I could swing it!



Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/12899698
> 
> 
> Man! My birthday is the 21st. I would love to see if I could swing it!
> 
> 
> 
> Doc



I would love it if you showed up! I feel bad all of this time I still haven't made it to your place.


Cliff


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/12899578
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think and if there is enough interest, I'd love to host.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Of course there's interest. But rather than bring this up every few months, this should be tagged for what it is, and that would be an event. And I think it should be a sticky with dates trough-out the year. That way we can make sure everyone gets an opportunity to make it. For us here, it's better than going to CES and CEDIA and being bored with the lastest and greatest bulb thingies, that no ones to remember much about after the shows. So I think for us, this is something really worth going to. It's just that it may not always happen at the times that we all may be able to make it.


Plus, it's not something that you'll not be doing anytime in the near and far future. So stop wasting our time with these pop up dates and make it happen so that more of us can plan it on our annual calendar.


I won't be able to make this coming meet, but sometime after that, I would love to come out there and kick back and watch those two G90's taking it to another level..


----------



## overclkr

At 72hz????










Cliffy


----------



## richlo

someone forget to tell him were in the middle of dead winter here in Chicago..


Im in...


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff,


I'f you got room?


MIKE


----------



## ecrabb

DAMMIT - the 23rd IS my birthday... So, of course, I already have plans. I couldn't make the last big meet, either.


I'm with Mike. We need to do a real CRT Forum meet and plan it well ahead so everybody can plan to make it happen. I've met a few of you Chicago peeps at Art's, but I haven't seen your setup, Cliff.


A serious CRT meet that everybody could make... would ROCK. I'd love to meet Curt, Mike P, Gino... and the rest of this crazy-ass bunch.


SC


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richlo* /forum/post/12901109
> 
> 
> someone forget to tell him were in the middle of dead winter here in Chicago..
> 
> 
> Im in...



Welcome.










Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/12901798
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> I'f you got room?
> 
> 
> MIKE



Uh huh, you don't even need to post.

















Should we make it a gun meet too?










Cliffy


----------



## bomrat

not again, gees


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/12905575
> 
> 
> not again, gees



You need to change your sig.


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/12905610
> 
> 
> You need to change your sig.



Has it gone from loaner to owner yet?


----------



## richlo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/12905556
> 
> 
> Uh huh, you don't even need to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we make it a gun meet too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




I might not want to come...







I WANT TO LIVE


----------



## overclkr

LOL. No worries mate.


Cliff


----------



## Curt Palme

Frankly, it's the 'cannons' at the bar that might take an eye out..


----------



## richlo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/12906368
> 
> 
> Frankly, it's the 'cannons' at the bar that might take an eye out..



are we on the same page









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12816663


----------



## overclkr

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/12906368
> 
> 
> Frankly, it's the 'cannons' at the bar that might take an eye out..



Bar?????

















Hehehehe, he said "cannons".


Cliffy


----------



## dropzone7

Man, if I just lived a little closer! I will actually be headed south that day. Going to Disney. I wish Clarence would host a meet at his place because that's a doable drive for me and I know how to get there since I picked up my first CRT from him a few years ago. Cliff, I think seeing your setup would really rock but then I would go home to mine and be depressed for the next six months.


----------



## overclkr

While there is a let down, you adjust. The same exact thing used to happen to me when I came home to my G70 after being in Art's theater. :^)


I know that Don is coming out to the best of my knowledge. Maybe you two could do a road trip. He has a projector here that needs to go home with him!


Cliff


****EDIT**** whoops, noticed you'll already be heading in a different direction........


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/12905644
> 
> 
> Has it gone from loaner to owner yet?



Still Loaner, but it's indefinite as long as nothing here dies.










Cliff


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/12908144
> 
> 
> Still Loaner, but it's indefinite as long as nothing here dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Dam, wish I could get a hookup like that! I'm still holding out hope of finding a mint tubed G90 left by the dumpster with my name all over it. Problem is, if there ever was such a thing I would miss it by a half hour as some other CRT freak would have driven away with it already!


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/12908752
> 
> 
> Dam, wish I could get a hookup like that! I'm still holding out hope of finding a mint tubed G90 left by the dumpster with my name all over it. Problem is, if there ever was such a thing I would miss it by a half hour as some other CRT freak would have driven away with it already!



The look of terror, me screaming, the sound of minty tubes exploding when the garbage truck squeezes everything. That's my luck.


----------



## bomrat

is that better cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/12913050
> 
> 
> is that better cliffy



Very nice.










I would though change the g90 to G90.


----------



## wallace1234

Sounds like a blast to me! I also want to make sure to get a chance to see Arli's place as well this time.


Clarence, MP, William,

You guys going? If I need to, I'll drive as I hope to be picking up a pj while I'm in the area.










If Cliffy lets me, I hope to be supplying the food stuff this time!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/12918476
> 
> 
> Sounds like a blast to me! I also want to make sure to get a chance to see Arli's place as well this time.
> 
> 
> Clarence, MP, William,
> 
> You guys going? If I need to, I'll drive as I hope to be picking up a pj while I'm in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Cliffy lets me, I hope to be supplying the food stuff this time!
> 
> 
> wallace




My friend, I WELCOME your cooking this time!!!!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme

I'm trying to coerce the g/f to come with me. I think I have enough Visa points to come..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/12921085
> 
> 
> I'm trying to coerce the g/f to come with me. I think I have enough Visa points to come..



SWEET!!!!!!! Oh ****, here we go!


Cliffy


----------



## fireanimal

I would love to see the blend, if you have space for me and the wife.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireanimal* /forum/post/12923329
> 
> 
> I would love to see the blend, if you have space for me and the wife.



Plenty of space. Welcome!










Cliff


----------



## fireanimal

Good stuff, can't wait. PM the details if you get a chance. I can even bring some real Canadian Beer


----------



## Gino AUS




----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/12934248



What's wrong big dog? Everything ok????










Cliff


----------



## wkosmann

Cliffy;


He's just sad that he's not gonna git to see the "other" world-class blend on this trip.










William


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/12937176
> 
> 
> Cliffy;
> 
> 
> He's just sad that he's not gonna git to see the "other" world-class blend on this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William



Good morning my friend.


----------



## wkosmann

Good afternoon, right back at your very self, my friend.


----------



## voodoo7869

I would like to attend if you have room!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voodoo7869* /forum/post/12940657
> 
> 
> I would like to attend if you have room!!!



Plenty of room so far!!!!!!










I'll start up a list soon.


Cliff


----------



## voodoo7869

great i am in Thanks I think william seaward might be convinced to go if you talk to him.


----------



## William Seaward

Hi Cliff,


Mona and I would like to attend.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/12942525
> 
> 
> Hi Cliff,
> 
> 
> Mona and I would like to attend.



You got it big dog! Looking foward to seeing you and Mona.










Cliff


----------



## bomrat

cliffy, I changed my signature again, do you approve











i need screen shots man. come do your magic.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/12942802
> 
> 
> cliffy, I changed my signature again, do you approve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need screen shots man. come do your magic.



Lookin' good!










We should have had him squeeze out a few more.










We'll do shots soon. Promise!


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'll be there...


----------



## zamboniman

I'll either be there in person or spirit. Feb is looking like a crazy month. If I'm in town and there isn't something on the other half's calendar, there's a good chance.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/12956930
> 
> 
> I'll be there...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/12957044
> 
> 
> I'll either be there in person or spirit. Feb is looking like a crazy month. If I'm in town and there isn't something on the other half's calendar, there's a good chance.



Sweet big dog. Hope you can make it! How's the new projector treating you?


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I need to watch a movie in my theater I tell yeah... I watch more films at meets than I do in mine these days.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/12960637
> 
> 
> I need to watch a movie in my theater I tell yeah... I watch more films at meets than I do in mine these days.



Big dog don't worry, the day will come.

















Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh yes... it will come and it will be glorious !! Muhahaha sorry all the meds they have me on man, this is no fun.. this ranks up there some thing like a vasectomy with a spike and a hammer.


So what is the theme for this meet?


----------



## zamboniman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/12960279
> 
> 
> How's the new projector treating you?
> 
> Cliffy



LOVING IT


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'm glad it's working out for you. I'm still very happy with my RS1.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/12972570
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's working out for you. I'm still very happy with my RS1.


----------



## zamboniman

Well I guess I've been outed now in these circles. I do have an NEC XG in the corner collecting dust though... Can I still be part of the club? After all I've been a long time member... being initiated in 2001.


No regrets though at this point big dog!


----------



## overclkr

Yes, your still in the club!


Ok, here is the list so far. Shaping up to be an awesome group!!!!!!

*dochlywd??

richlo

skylooker1

bomrat

Curt Palme??

wallace1234 (Doing some MIGHTY FINE BBQ!!!!!)

fireanimal

Gino AUS (Honored Guest and Reason for the meet!)

voodoo7869

William and Mona Seaward

Don_Kellogg

zamboniman*


I may have a few "suprises" up my sleeve for the day but I have to keep my mouth shut for now.










Cliff


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/12982180
> 
> 
> Ok, here is the list so far. Shaping up to be an awesome group!!!!!!



Forgot about me already, Big Dog?!



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## voodoo7869

sweet looking forward to the day. Sounds like a whole lotta fun


----------



## dochlywd

Ken who?


Oh yeah, I think he's the guy in charge of cooking. Cliff, you should seriously think about phasing him out and saving some money. We can cook our own food!


Or do I have that wrong? Does he have something to do with keeping your bulbs in line and the picture rectanglular?











Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/12982678
> 
> 
> Forgot about me already, Big Dog?!
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Hell no! I need my scanlines!!!!!!!!!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/12982949
> 
> 
> Ken who?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I think he's the guy in charge of cooking. Cliff, you should seriously think about phasing him out and saving some money. We can cook our own food!
> 
> 
> Or do I have that wrong? Does he have something to do with keeping your bulbs in line and the picture rectanglular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc



Ahhhhh yes, good food and scanlines from both projectors shooting 1080P. Yummy.

















At this point Doc though, I gotta be honest with you, I'll probably be ready for a retube sooner than later as much as these G90 bastards get used.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Ok, here is the list so far. Shaping up to be an awesome group!!!!!!

*Ken Whitcomb! (The Star of the Show!)*
*dochlywd??

richlo

skylooker1

bomrat

Curt Palme??

wallace1234 (Doing some MIGHTY FINE BBQ!!!!!)

fireanimal

Gino AUS (Honored Guest and Reason for the meet!)

voodoo7869

William and Mona Seaward

Don_Kellogg

zamboniman*


I may have a few "suprises" up my sleeve for the day but I have to keep my mouth shut for now.










Cliff


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/12982678
> 
> 
> Forgot about me already, Big Dog?!



Looking forward to catching up again Ken. Seems Cliff may be coming down under sooner than expected, so I'll need to organise for you to come down and work your magic










When Cliff gets the MP mods for his G90's, I imagine you'll need to rework the stack again for 72Hz


----------



## HT_Fan

Cliff,


Would love to see the legendary twins in action if you still have room?


Tom


----------



## Don_Kellogg

All hail Ken keeper of the light










Hmm surprises... oh omg you got the midget strippers... haha


----------



## dochlywd

As a testamony to Ken's abilities to get the best out of Cliffy's set up:


The picture was soooo damn good the last time I was at CLiffy's that I NEVER even noticed those little HO's dancing beneath the screen!!!!!!!!!


Seriously Ken! You're starting to effect other aspects of my life with this $hit!


Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/12985772
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> Would love to see the legendary twins in action if you still have room?
> 
> 
> Tom



I do. Welcome!!!!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/12986300
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Ken! You're starting to effect other aspects of my life with this $hit!
> 
> 
> Doc


----------



## Art Sonneborn

You guys are truly sick bunch. This is one of the few places that I feel normal.










Art


----------



## Gino AUS

Hey Art, what's happened to www.artsonneborn.com ?


I tried clicking on it for updated pictures (since I'll likely miss out seeing in person the changes you made







) but it says "This account has been suspended.

Either the domain has been overused, or the reseller ran out of resources."


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah I'd like to see the twins again myself as long as it's not big jim and the twins...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/12986981
> 
> 
> You guys are truly sick bunch. This is one of the few places that I feel normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Normal? Whats that?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/12988567
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd like to see the twins again myself as long as it's not big jim and the twins...



Hehehehe, he said twins.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/12987974
> 
> 
> Hey Art, what's happened to www.artsonneborn.com ?
> 
> 
> I tried clicking on it for updated pictures (since I'll likely miss out seeing in person the changes you made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it says "This account has been suspended.
> 
> Either the domain has been overused, or the reseller ran out of resources."



It only allows 425,000 hits per month then suspends service. It will be back up in the morning (Feb 1st) here.


Art


----------



## CaspianM

Half a million hits per month!! That is just unreal for a site of this type.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/12994070
> 
> 
> It only allows 425,000 hits per month then suspends service. It will be back up in the morning (Feb 1st) here.
> 
> 
> Art



How much are you paying for hosting Art? There are some really good plans out there for web hosting that are cheap and offer oodles of bandwidth.


Cliff


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/12989015
> 
> 
> Normal? Whats that?



What we are here my man !










Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaspianM* /forum/post/12994146
> 
> 
> Half a million hits per month!! That is just unreal for a site of this type.




I thought so myself. I've had 40 PMs and over 100 emails in the past week letting me know it's down.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/12994203
> 
> 
> How much are you paying for hosting Art? There are some really good plans out there for web hosting that are cheap and offer oodles of bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Cliff




That's the point. It is piggybacked onto my brother in laws site so as of now nothing. He is not communicating with me (I'm a pain in the ass so this is understandable) but he recently got hired by Nike and moved to Portland so he has been very busy.


Art


----------



## overclkr

I'd be more than happy to help you move it. We'll chat soon.


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah yawnnnnnnn if only you knew some IT guys that do this stuff... Cough... Like Cliff said...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/12994770
> 
> 
> Yeah yawnnnnnnn if only you knew some IT guys that do this stuff... Cough... Like Cliff said...


































Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/12982949
> 
> 
> Ken who?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I think he's the guy in charge of cooking. Cliff, you should seriously think about phasing him out and saving some money. We can cook our own food!
> 
> 
> Or do I have that wrong? Does he have something to do with keeping your bulbs in line and the picture rectanglular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc



Hell, if he cooks as good as he works magic on "the light", then he is the man!


But, I just want some of that fine Indiana ale he brings. Maybe a 12-pack!


It's time to get cranked up!

















wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13003456
> 
> 
> Hell, if he cooks as good as he works magic on "the light", then he is the man!
> 
> 
> But, I just want some of that fine Indiana ale he brings. Maybe a 12-pack!
> 
> 
> It's time to get cranked up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



3 weeks!!!!!!!!! It will be here before you know it!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes time is the fire in which we burn


----------



## overclkr

Hehehehehehe, FIRE!!! FIRE!!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13003982
> 
> 
> Hehehehehehe, FIRE!!! FIRE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Where there's smoke, there's fire! FLAME ON!!


BTW, did anyone tell Gino that it's cold as HELL in Feb. in the Chi-town area???










Oh well, the 6-gun crts will be cooking!










wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13011798
> 
> 
> Where there's smoke, there's fire! FLAME ON!!
> 
> 
> BTW, did anyone tell Gino that it's cold as HELL in Feb. in the Chi-town area???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, the 6-gun crts will be cooking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Actually no, you'll be cooking!!!!!































I cant wait. This is gonna be a fun meet!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Will he be cooking with Gas or Charcoal?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13020870
> 
> 
> Will he be cooking with Gas or Charcoal?



Smoker baby!!!! SMOKER!!!!!!










Mmmmmmm...... gonna have to ask for a round of beef jerky before he gets here.










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13011798
> 
> 
> BTW, did anyone tell Gino that it's cold as HELL in Feb. in the Chi-town area???



Cold as hell? That would be hot then?










Seriously, how cold?


----------



## Art Sonneborn

I hope you guys have a great time ! Be thinking of me.... yea , fat chance !

















Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Your always on our minds Art...


Gino you see hell froze over when the Eagles got back together so... It's slowly melting. However if the Detroit Lions ever get to the super bowl well.. I think that will freeze it for good.


----------



## overclkr

Speaking of Super Bowl, how bout' them Giants????? I knew they could do it!










Cliffy


----------



## wkosmann

Watched on the 12 foot wide screen, featuring the Tim Martin BlendZilla blended Marquee CRT MP-modded Extreme twins, with about 20 of my new best friends. Like lookin through a window, dude. Like bein there, without all the cost and hastle.







Numerous plaintive wails for future movie nights were received I tell you.......


I didn't see you post nuthun about a Giants victory, before the game.


Everyone in my HT was rootin for the Giants, except one guy who was only rootin for the Patriots cause he's tired of the '72 Dolphins bichin and moanin.


William


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13022308
> 
> 
> Your always on our minds Art...



Why is it now all I can think of is Willy Nelson ?


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13026624
> 
> 
> Why is it now all I can think of is Willy Nelson ?
> 
> 
> Art



Why is it now all I can think of is getting stoned.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/13026417
> 
> 
> Watched on the 12 foot wide screen, featuring the Tim Martin BlendZilla blended Marquee CRT MP-modded Extreme twins, with about 20 of my new best friends. Like lookin through a window, dude. Like bein there, without all the cost and hastle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numerous plaintive wails for future movie nights were received I tell you.......
> 
> 
> I didn't see you post nuthun about a Giants victory, before the game.
> 
> 
> Everyone in my HT was rootin for the Giants, except one guy who was only rootin for the Patriots cause he's tired of the '72 Dolphins bichin and moanin.
> 
> 
> William



Hehe, I'm so pitiful. I ended up watching the game on my PC. The good news is I watched fight club earlier in the day on the stack!


It was an Art recommendation.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Updated List:

*Ken Whitcomb! (The Star of the Show!)*
*dochlywd??

richlo

skylooker1

bomrat

Curt Palme??

wallace1234 (Doing some MIGHTY FINE BBQ!!!!!)

fireanimal

Gino AUS (Honored Guest and Reason for the meet!)

voodoo7869

William and Mona Seaward

Don_Kellogg

zamboniman*


I may have a few "suprises" up my sleeve for the day but I have to keep my mouth shut for now.










As time gets closer, I will PM everyone with directions. Looking foward to seeing everyone again!


Cliff


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13028992
> 
> 
> The good news is I watched fight club earlier in the day on the stack!
> 
> 
> It was an Art recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy


_I want you to hit me as hard as you can_.

_I haven't been fuucked like that since I was in grade school_

_What's this place ? it's a lyposuction clinic_

_man his balls are ice cold !_


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13030343
> 
> _I want you to hit me as hard as you can_.
> 
> _I haven't been fuucked like that since I was in grade school_
> 
> _What's this place ? it's a lyposuction clinic_
> 
> _man his balls are ice cold !_













Man that movie was GRAIN CITY!!!!!! Good flick though!










Cliffy


----------



## MikeEby

I recorded that years ago off HBO-HD in Stretch-O-Vision. It’s still on my server...I have to break it out and watch it again. I couldn't get past Meatloaf with boobs…. that’s just not right!


Let me sleep on it. I'll give you an answer in the morning.


Mike


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/12986904
> 
> 
> I do. Welcome!!!!
> 
> 
> Cliff



Then count me in please...I actually postponed my son's 5th B-day party one week for this! I can't wait!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13028970
> 
> 
> Why is it now all I can think of is getting stoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



+1


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/13032670
> 
> 
> Then count me in please...I actually postponed my son's 5th B-day party one week for this! I can't wait!



Welcome my friend.

















You wont regret. I PROMISE.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13032847
> 
> 
> +1



Who me? I would NEVER.
































Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

You won't regret it. Cliff puts on one heck of a show!


wallace



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/13032670
> 
> 
> Then count me in please...I actually postponed my son's 5th B-day party one week for this! I can't wait!


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13026624
> 
> 
> Why is it now all I can think of is Willy Nelson ?
> 
> 
> Art



Well thats better than the Pet Shop Boys hahahahah


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13040898
> 
> 
> Well thats better than the Pet Shop Boys hahahahah



What have I, what have I, what have I done to deserve this.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13040923
> 
> 
> What have I, what have I, what have I done to deserve this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



DUDE that's my ring tone for my global manager







haha...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13040956
> 
> 
> DUDE that's my ring tone for my global manager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha...













Dude, I've plunked today to hang out with Gino for a week. I'm going to Australia!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!


I've never been out of the country! This is going to be awesome!!!!!!!!


Get ready for some killer screenshots!


Cliffy


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13041090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I've plunked today to hang out with Gino for a week. I'm going to Australia!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've never been out of the country! This is going to be awesome!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Get ready for some killer screenshots!
> 
> 
> Cliffy




Oh God! The Outback will never be the same!





















Big Dog Down Under!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff ping me with the costs... And when you plan to go maybe I'll visit my Cousin







. Be sure to get your passport in it takes time if you don't have one yet.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13044992
> 
> 
> Cliff ping me with the costs... And when you plan to go maybe I'll visit my Cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Be sure to get your passport in it takes time if you don't have one yet.



PM sent soon. I'm going the week of easter though just so you know. I applied for my passport yesterday and expidited it to insure I get it in time.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13042822
> 
> 
> Oh God! The Outback will never be the same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Dog Down Under!



Cairns will not be the same when I leave.
























Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13049838



So big dog, this term "backpackers", where did it come from????










Dude, I so want to bungee jump while I am there. That looked f'ing awesome!!!!!!! Oh, and Parasailing. Dude..... Sweet........


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Oh, and check this out big dog.......


They came out with a Turbo Kit for my 07 Grand Prix GXP. It's putting 465+ horsepower to the front wheels.































Here is a Video of one with the kit on the Dyno:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taCvjnLwYHY 


Dude, it's absolutely sick. I won't have the turbo on it when you come, bet I'm willing to bet that you will enjoy driving it.










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

I'm sure I will. I'll have to fly you down at the end of the year again to see my planned upgrade to the 180SX. Currently the turbo's had it so instead of repairing it I'm going to go the whole way with engine rebuild, bigger turbo etc..... Hoping for 9-10 second quarter mile, installer says easy with what we have planned


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13050316
> 
> 
> 9-10 second quarter mile


































My ass would be arrested so fast in that car. I'd end up with probably one of the most famous chase videos of all time.
























How's work coming along big dog? Hope your having a good day!


Cliff


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13050222
> 
> 
> Oh, and check this out big dog.......
> 
> 
> They came out with a Turbo Kit for my 07 Grand Prix GXP. It's putting 465+ horsepower to the front wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Video of one with the kit on the Dyno:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taCvjnLwYHY
> 
> 
> Dude, it's absolutely sick. I won't have the turbo on it when you come, bet I'm willing to bet that you will enjoy driving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Holly crap! How do you keep it going straight? Oh the torque steer!


Bet it would give my old Z06 a run for its money.


My dream machine would be the 09 Nissan GTR love the idea of AWD, I could drive year round. I hate to admit it but the auto tranny in that sucker sounds really good too.


Auto transmissions are like digital projectors love um or hate um you just can't ignore them anymore.


Mike


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/13050858
> 
> 
> Holly crap! How do you keep it going straight? Oh the torque steer!
> 
> 
> Bet it would give my old Z06 a run for its money.
> 
> 
> My dream machine would be the 09 Nissan GTR love the idea of AWD, I could drive year round. I hate to admit it but the auto tranny in that sucker sounds really good too.
> 
> 
> Auto transmissions are like digital projectors love um or hate um you just can't ignore them anymore.
> 
> 
> Mike




LOL, the torque steer is only bad when you have the traction control enabled, but it's completely manageable. I actually enjoy it and the slip diff pozzy on the front rocks. This car is pretty sick believe it or not, although the all wheel drive is sweet. Gotta love it......


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I can't go back to the days of Vettes, and lingenfelter trans-am's. My wife would kill me but those were fun days back in my early twenties. Now I'm a fat white male that loves his home theater and computers I guess I'll have to live with that. Can't keep up with you Cliff










I might be leaving Chicago tomorrow, not sure yet will let you know.


----------



## overclkr

Hehehehe, he said Lingenfelther.










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

2 weeks and counting down!


Helll, I be in lower Chi-town 2 weeks from now!


Party on!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13060705
> 
> 
> 2 weeks and counting down!
> 
> 
> Helll, I be in lower Chi-town 2 weeks from now!
> 
> 
> Party on!
> 
> 
> wallace



Ahhhhhhh, my Mom is taking the kids for that weekend. Oh I can't wait to hang with you guys. I smell smoke BTW.










Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13051237
> 
> 
> I can't go back to the days of Vettes, and lingenfelter trans-am's. My wife would kill me but those were fun days back in my early twenties. Now I'm a fat white male that loves his home theater and computers I guess I'll have to live with that.



I didn't know you were white ,what it is bro !










Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Actually I'm albino I wear contacts to hide it..


----------



## bbfarmht

IF I can make the hike from the Quad Cities I'm in. I would love to get together with all of you guys and chat a while.


----------



## overclkr

Sounds good. Just let me know.


Cliff


----------



## dochlywd

Hey Art,


Have you had a chance to review those SMX samples yet?


Just curious.


Doc


----------



## wallace1234

Cliff,

So, I can't help with the picture or sound, but I can do my part with the food (not that either need help).










What the heck we eating? I plan on bbq beef brisket and pork. Also, did some beef jerkey yesterday while it snowed (not much), windy as helll, even in the dark until 11:00 last night. We lost electricity yesterday for about 8 hours!










Maybe some seasoned shrimp? Whatever else?


BTW, can I just move in downstairs for a few weeks??
























wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13082883
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> So, I can't help with the picture or sound, but I can do my part with the food (not that either need help).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck we eating? I plan on bbq beef brisket and pork. Also, did some beef jerkey yesterday while it snowed (not much), windy as helll, even in the dark until 11:00 last night. We lost electricity yesterday for about 8 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some seasoned shrimp? Whatever else?
> 
> 
> BTW, can I just move in downstairs for a few weeks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Dude, the brisket and pork are perfect! Mouths are going to water on next Saturday for sure! Shrimp sounds good too! What time are you planning on getting here on Friday? I bought 2 6 pound rib roasts to cut into steaks for dinner on Friday.










I'm picking up Gino from the airport on Friday sometime but other than that and a trip to the grocery and liquor store, all is good and we'll be pissing off my neighbor friday night!!!!!

















Gonna be a great weekend.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

drool... Wallace can I enlist you when my meet comes around  good BBQ is hard to find in Michigan...


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13085952
> 
> 
> drool... Wallace can I enlist you when my meet comes around  good BBQ is hard to find in Michigan...



Sure! Just try to make it when it's warmer?










wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13083135
> 
> 
> Dude, the brisket and pork are perfect! Mouths are going to water on next Saturday for sure! Shrimp sounds good too! What time are you planning on getting here on Friday? I bought 2 6 pound rib roasts to cut into steaks for dinner on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm picking up Gino from the airport on Friday sometime but other than that and a trip to the grocery and liquor store, all is good and we'll be pissing off my neighbor friday night!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I forgot about the neighbors. lol







Steaks are sounding really good!!


I plan on getting there Thursday afternoon or evening sometime. I am gonna stay at the Best Western Thursday, and then come over to your place Friday. I do need to get the smoker over there and get it started by at least, say, 10:00am if that's ok.


"liquor store"??? If it's that big one by your place, I wanna go!!!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13089141
> 
> 
> I forgot about the neighbors. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steaks are sounding really good!!
> 
> 
> I plan on getting there Thursday afternoon or evening sometime. I am gonna stay at the Best Western Thursday, and then come over to your place Friday. I do need to get the smoker over there and get it started by at least, say, 10:00am if that's ok.
> 
> 
> "liquor store"??? If it's that big one by your place, I wanna go!!!
> 
> 
> wallace



Dude, don't waste money on a hotel. You can stay at my place. I've got room. Plus, we can piss off my neighbor Thursday Night, Friday Night, AND Saturday!










JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS! IT'S NEXT WEEK (The meet)! NOT THIS WEEK!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## bbfarmht

cliff, was wondering what else you needed? Don't want to show up empty handed!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13091882
> 
> 
> cliff, was wondering what else you needed? Don't want to show up empty handed!



I like Wine.
























Seriously though, no need to bring anything but yourself. I got it covered.










Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Updated List:

*Ken Whitcomb

dochlywd

richlo

skylooker1

bomrat

HT_Fan

bbfarmht

wallace1234 (Doing some MIGHTY FINE BBQ!!!!!)

fireanimal

Gino AUS (Honored Guest and Reason for the meet!)

voodoo7869

William and Mona Seaward

Don_Kellogg

zamboniman*


One suprise confirmed.


As time gets closer, I will PM everyone with directions. Looking foward to seeing everyone again!


Cliff


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13089781
> 
> 
> Dude, don't waste money on a hotel. You can stay at my place. I've got room. Plus, we can piss off my neighbor Thursday Night, Friday Night, AND Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS! IT'S NEXT WEEK (The meet)! NOT THIS WEEK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



You sure? I already got the reservations and I'm not sure what time I'll be there.


I guess I better start getting some sleep now and bring extra, extra vitamnin C and B-12.


I'm trying to get Clarence or Mike Parker to drive out there with me.


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13092775
> 
> 
> You sure? I already got the reservations and I'm not sure what time I'll be there.
> 
> 
> I guess I better start getting some sleep now and bring extra, extra vitamnin C and B-12.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get Clarence or Mike Parker to drive out there with me.
> 
> 
> wallace



I'm sure. Cancel. No point in spending the dough when you can chill here. I'm sure I'll be up late Thursday night and I'll be happy to leave the front door open for you.


Cliff


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13092775
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get Clarence or Mike Parker to drive out there with me.



I'd love to go, but I'm still bogged down at work and home.


I even have an airline ticket I need to use, but it'd be more fun to split gas and tolls (and speeding tickets







) and roadtrip with you.


But too much work stuff going on this month.


I'm going to drag Cliff and his family down here this summer though, so we'll have a mini-meet with MP, Blendzilla Wm, Belcher, 9kids, Ben, and all the other DC/MD/VA locals.


----------



## overclkr

We sure are going to miss you. That's ok though, we'll be hangin' soon enough!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## bbfarmht

I've started to practice staying up for 36 hours at a time so i should be good for sat.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13093625
> 
> 
> I've started to practice staying up for 36 hours at a time so i should be good for sat.



Just remember, next saturday the 23rd, not this saturday.










Cliff


----------



## bbfarmht

yeah I know! I'm driving2 trucks & trailers up to CR this weekend. So I'll get a bit of practice.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13094193
> 
> 
> yeah I know! I'm driving2 trucks & trailers up to CR this weekend. So I'll get a bit of practice.



Ahhhh, driver? Doin the big rig?


I was a driver for 6 years when I was younger. Ahhhhh the memories......


Cliff


----------



## bbfarmht

Naw just little rigs movin' horses. ahh the wonderful life of animals, would much rather be watching movies on the little big screen. But that don't pay the bills. http://bbfarms.org/ check it out we do events in chi-town also.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13094737
> 
> 
> Naw just little rigs movin' horses. ahh the wonderful life of animals, would much rather be watching movies on the little big screen. But that don't pay the bills. http://bbfarms.org/ check it out we do events in chi-town also.



I'd be willing to bet that it gets pretty stinky.










Cliff


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13094737
> 
> 
> Naw just little rigs movin' horses....
> http://bbfarms.org/ check it out we do events in chi-town also.



Looks like fun, Adam.


The site comes up fine in my Mozilla Firefox browser, but in IE6, all of your photos say this:


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13094831
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that it gets pretty stinky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I'm a professional road apple picker.


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13094894
> 
> 
> Looks like fun, Adam.
> 
> 
> The site comes up fine in my Mozilla Firefox browser, but in IE6, all of your photos say this:



The funny thing is if you click on the any of those the enlarged image still comes up! I shoulda had kal set my site up for me!!!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Getting close, do the neighbors even know what's coming?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13095882
> 
> 
> Getting close, do the neighbors even know what's coming?




Ummmmmmmm........................................







































































































































No.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Ahh yes creeping death by bass... The quite before the stizz-orm.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13096349
> 
> 
> Ahh yes creeping death by bass... The quite before the stizz-orm.



So I was thinking, now that you bring up Bass, what do you think of us maybe doing a basic session on sound calibration for the crowd if they are interested? The crowd is pretty small this time so what do you think?


I learned a lot from you on this and I think it would be cool.


You would have to bring your laptop though.










Cliff


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13095882
> 
> 
> Getting close, do the neighbors even know what's coming?



*CRANK IT UP DUDE!!!!!*


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13097304
> 
> 
> So I was thinking, now that you bring up Bass, what do you think of us maybe doing a basic session on sound calibration for the crowd if they are interested? The crowd is pretty small this time so what do you think?
> 
> 
> I learned a lot from you on this and I think it would be cool.
> 
> 
> You would have to bring your laptop though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I could do that but I'm really no expert I don't want to spread miss information. Speaking of which I need to reload that dam laptop.


----------



## dochlywd

Don't sell yourself short, Donny!!!!


I think it would be awesome to think that we would be able to walk away with some kind of base knowledge that we could build on. It's hard to grasp concepts through reading without having some kind of base.


Pretty Please?!


Doc


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13099705
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself short, Donny!!!!
> 
> 
> I think it would be awesome to think that we would be able to walk away with some kind of base knowledge that we could build on. It's hard to grasp concepts through reading without having some kind of base.
> 
> 
> Pretty Please?!
> 
> 
> Doc



+1 !!


I think that would be great!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13098458
> 
> 
> I could do that but I'm really no expert I won't want to spread miss information. Speaking of which I need to reload that dam laptop.



Good. Then it's set in stone.










Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Okay I'll do what I can, maybe Ken can slap me when I mis-speak







... There really is something to be said about setup as you know. Ken W. and Chris Collins work magic.. But simple things like proper sub calibration make a big difference.


I'll reload my Dell laptop...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13100498
> 
> 
> Okay I'll do what I can, maybe Ken can slap me when I mis-speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... There really is something to be said about setup as you know. Ken W. and Chris Collins work magic.. But simple things like proper sub calibration make a big difference.
> 
> 
> I'll reload my Dell laptop...



Big dog, I have one, possibly two goodies coming for the meet.










I have to keep it secret for now though..........










Cliffy


----------



## dochlywd

Uh, Cliffy, it's nothing that I need to be worried about getting pulled over and having it in my car on the ride home, is it?











Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13102803
> 
> 
> Uh, Cliffy, it's nothing that I need to be worried about getting pulled over and having it in my car on the ride home, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc



LOL. No. It's all good.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh boy... here we go again...


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13092811
> 
> 
> I'm sure. Cancel. No point in spending the dough when you can chill here. I'm sure I'll be up late Thursday night and I'll be happy to leave the front door open for you.
> 
> 
> Cliff



Sounds good. Thanks for the "Late Check-In" option.










I'll give you a call when I leave and when I get closer.


I have to make sure to pack the Cognac for a late night arrival drink..











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13093126
> 
> 
> I even have an airline ticket I need to use, but it'd be more fun to split gas and tolls (and speeding tickets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and roadtrip with you.



All I need is someone to wake my asss up if I fall asleep at the wheel..










I'll pay for everything, and, no speeding tickets! I'm not driving a Cliff, Ken or Arli mobile..

















Wish you could make it.


wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13102088
> 
> 
> Big dog, I have one, possibly two goodies coming for the meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to keep it secret for now though..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Is that something like, 2 nude midget dancers on the same pole at the same time??










can't wait..


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I find a cattle prod will wake you up straight away.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13104011
> 
> 
> Oh boy... here we go again...


































Hey big dog, if you wanted to see any digital under 10 grand right now, which one would it be?


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13104355
> 
> 
> Sounds good. Thanks for the "Late Check-In" option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a call when I leave and when I get closer.
> 
> 
> I have to make sure to pack the Cognac for a late night arrival drink..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



I also have a NICE 12 year old bottle of Scotch for us to sip on as well.

















Dude this is going to be so much fun. The whole weekend of the 23rd is going to be sweet. I'm EXCITED BIG TIME. I can't wait for you guys (speaking of, I need to call Blaine) to hear my sound. It's the schiznit.































I dumped my Klipsch center channel and bought another KLF-30 to replace it. I'm running 3 across now in the front and damn what a difference it has made to the sound. It's AMAZING.


I am so digging lossless sound. I am also digging being on all HDMI audio and video. Thank GOD for the VP50. This processor has been a life saver for compatibility on my setup. I love it. Add to that, the deinterlacing. Just awesome.


Anywho, hopefully Don and I will be able to perform a 3 point calibration before the meet. Then the room will REALLY shine.










It's awesome that Don agreed to talk about audio. You guys are in for a real TREAT. Seriously..........


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Hmm RS2 who has one...


Ahh yes random psycho babel from the amateur







; Watt Gain, Dampening, colocation, cats and dogs living together mass hysteria ... I'll be sure to drink a lot that way I can guarantee I'll be loquacious and pontificate up a storm.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13104692
> 
> 
> Hmm RS2 who has one...
> 
> 
> Ahh yes random psycho babel from the amateur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Watt Gain, Dampening, colocation, cats and dogs living together mass hysteria ... I'll be sure to drink a lot that way I can guarantee I'll be loquacious and pontificate up a storm.



I'm on the phone with Ken right now.


More suprise is coming.










Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme

Damn, wish I could make it. Alas...










But it does bring up a question that I don't think has been asked before:


Cliff, are you going to have an annual 'Cliff's last meet'?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Quarterly


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13107794
> 
> 
> Quarterly


----------



## overclkr

I cant leave these up long but check out this local girl that I know of who made the American Idol Finals. Her name is Amy Davis.


She is a real sweetheart and a great singer. I was introduced to her from my Father in Law who follows a Pink Floyd Tribute Band she sings in called Echoes of Pompeii.


Top that off with the fact that she is a hottie.


Edit - pictures taken down. :^)


----------



## wallace1234

Oh my!!!!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13104690
> 
> 
> I also have a NICE 12 year old bottle of Scotch for us to sip on as well.



Oh my again! I guess we'll need to save some for Friday and Saturday. I hate a hangover. So, the next best thing, don't let the buzz go away!


























> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13104690
> 
> 
> I dumped my Klipsch center channel and bought another KLF-30 to replace it. I'm running 3 across now in the front and damn what a difference it has made to the sound. It's AMAZING.
> 
> Cliffy



I think I can hear some pink floyd now...










wallace


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Look at the guitar on that girl !












OT: I just watched The Shining tonight (finally had a few hours) .This is an absolutely incredible film that I'd not seen in many years. The video transfer in close to flawless. Treat yourselves to a few hours or incredible film making.










Art


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13104489
> 
> 
> I find a cattle prod will wake you up straight away.



I'll pull over and catch a few winks before the cattle prod










Looks like I'll have to make sure to bring lots of good ol' rock-n-roll cds to keep me company.


BTW, I aint so sure I want to know how you would know about the cattle prod thingy.







Sounds like a 4:00am story....


wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13115534
> 
> 
> OT: I just watched The Shining tonight (finally had a few hours) .This is an absolutely incredible film that I'd not seen in many years. The video transfer in close to flawless. Treat yourselves to a few hours or incredible film making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art


Wendy I'm HOME!


Art,

I agree. One of the best movies I ever watched. My kids bought me the BD movie for Christmas. Sad thing is, I don't have a player yet. But, I quickly got "ok" from the boss (wife) to buy one so we could watch it.


Great flick.


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13115534
> 
> 
> Look at the guitar on that girl !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art


































Art, she really is a sweatheart as well.


I don't however have first hand experience.











Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13115731
> 
> 
> I don't however have first hand experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



What about right hand experience? haha


----------



## overclkr

Kiss ass post of the year.










Mmmmm...... my poor baby. She has been sick ALL WEEK at 103 degrees. I feel so bad for her.


I will however admit, I wish I was hitting it right now......


What an amazing woman she is after all of these years.


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13115539
> 
> 
> I'll pull over and catch a few winks before the cattle prod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll have to make sure to bring lots of good ol' rock-n-roll cds to keep me company.
> 
> 
> BTW, I aint so sure I want to know how you would know about the cattle prod thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a 4:00am story....
> 
> 
> wallace



Yeah best leave that probing stuff to the aliens.. Why they would travel space and time to only probe people I do not know. But then again who am I to question their supreme leader.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13115742
> 
> 
> What about right hand experience? haha



U sick ***. You wack off?











Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I asked if you did, I'm not touching that one... Your probably a ninja you know switching hands and gaining a stroke...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13115772
> 
> 
> I asked if you did, I'm not touching that one... Your probably a ninja you know switching hands and gaining a stroke...



Oh, hell yeah, I'm the king of masturbation.
























Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Classic...


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13115748
> 
> 
> Kiss ass post of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm...... my poor baby. She has been sick ALL WEEK at 103 degrees. I feel so bad for her.
> 
> 
> I will however admit, I wish I was hitting it right now......
> 
> 
> What an amazing woman she is after all of these years.
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Cliffy, you sick SOB!







Your little lady is under the weather and all you can think of is getting your rocks off? Hmm...I would never do anything like that.







Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13116925
> 
> 
> Hmm...I would never do anything like that.




LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13117003
> 
> 
> LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OK, GUILTY!!!










"Oh, cmon babe...you can breath through your nose..." "I promise to get you some more cough syrup after your done..."


----------



## overclkr












Ok, my smiley's no worky. This will have to do.


----------



## overclkr

Hehe, I still get to post them. They are all over the place.



















































































Would you hit it?


Cliffy


----------



## dropzone7

Wow, she has a different kind of look. Nice!!!


----------



## wallace1234

Less than 1 week










Hey, you guys still got snow on the ground over there?


wallace


----------



## overclkr

Eh, just a bit. We might get a nasty storm for tomorrow though.


Yep, before you know it you'll be hitting the PA turnpike.










I love driving that highway!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Here are the screenshots for tonight.









































































She needs to be cleaned up but oh, the audio demos that you guys get next weekend will be unreal. Just smokin'


Cliffy


----------



## nashou66

Damn it! Wish i could make one of these things! Owning a restaurant sucks !


Athanasios


----------



## bomrat

mmmm hi-def hotties


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13133653
> 
> 
> She needs to be cleaned up but oh, the audio demos that you guys get next weekend will be unreal. Just smokin' Cliffy



Well, looks "ok" except for the 1 thing thats missing.

MY LAZY ASSS SITTING FRONT ROW!!!!

















wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Looking good mister C.


----------



## yborstrip

Cliff

Nice talking to you and I'm looking forward to the meet.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13133884
> 
> 
> Well, looks "ok" except for the 1 thing thats missing.
> 
> MY LAZY ASSS SITTING FRONT ROW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Oh I cannot wait to taste your home made sauce on that beef and pork. Mmmmmmmm....... Sandwiches.

















Don't fret big dog, you gonna be spending plenty of quality time in the Captains Chair.










Soon my friend...... Soon......


Where is Kipp BTW?


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13133914
> 
> 
> Looking good mister C.



These two are my favorite.





























Dude, hang time coming real quick like.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yborstrip* /forum/post/13133938
> 
> 
> Cliff
> 
> Nice talking to you and I'm looking forward to the meet.



You my friend are officially on the list. We look foward to you hanging around until Midnight.
























Cliffy


----------



## dropzone7

I don't remember seeing pictures of your room with the full on ambiance lightning. Very cool and nice RACK!





















Yeah baby, yeah!!!


----------



## voodoo7869

the lighting has a very cool effect in the room can't wait to see it in person.

Cliff could you pm me your address. Thanks

John


----------



## zamboniman

Cliffy,


Last minute change, we'll be heading out of town next weekend. I'll have to catch you guys at next months meet










Damn I'm gonna miss hanging out with you dudes. AND missing out on the BBQ










Did you make it out to Kole this weekend? How was it? I've been jones'n to get down there and check it out....


If the weekend plans change again.... I'll be sure to swing by


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voodoo7869* /forum/post/13134719
> 
> 
> the lighting has a very cool effect in the room can't wait to see it in person.
> 
> Cliff could you pm me your address. Thanks
> 
> John



Thanks!


John, my address does not come up on mapquest yet. You'd think it would considering I've been in my home for over a year. I'm going to PM directions that will get you guys here though.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboniman* /forum/post/13134827
> 
> 
> Cliffy,
> 
> 
> Last minute change, we'll be heading out of town next weekend. I'll have to catch you guys at next months meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I'm gonna miss hanging out with you dudes. AND missing out on the BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make it out to Kole this weekend? How was it? I've been jones'n to get down there and check it out....
> 
> 
> If the weekend plans change again.... I'll be sure to swing by



Bummer!!!!!


We'll meet again soon I'm sure.










Say hi to the wife!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Updated List:

*Ken Whitcomb

dochlywd

richlo

skylooker1

bomrat

HT_Fan

bbfarmht

wallace1234 (Doing some MIGHTY FINE BBQ!!!!!)

fireanimal

Gino AUS (Honored Guest and Reason for the meet!)

voodoo7869

William and Mona Seaward

Don_Kellogg

Blaine*


I will PM everyone that needs it with directions today. Looking foward to seeing everyone again!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Guys, here is one of the goodies we will be putting in the system for the meet.
















http://www.audyssey.com/soundequalizer/index.html 











I've got another goodie coming as well, but I'm keeping that a suprise.


The EQ goodie though is thanks to Ken Whitcomb!


Cliffy


----------



## bbfarmht

Cliff, if its alright with you I'm bringing my brother-in-law. I want to wow him with what my ht could look like!! btw just some things to think about I'm doing a p16lnp lc conversion on my 808s, so if anybody has any tips input would be appreciated this weekend. What no Curt I was hoping to meet the legend


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13137616
> 
> 
> Cliff, if its alright with you I'm bringing my brother-in-law. I want to wow him with what my ht could look like!! btw just some things to think about I'm doing a p16lnp lc conversion on my 808s, so if anybody has any tips input would be appreciated this weekend. What no Curt I was hoping to meet the legend



Not a problem, feel free to bring him. Curt's not going to be able to make it unfortunately.










Cliff


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13137451
> 
> 
> The EQ goodie though is thanks to Ken Whitcomb! Cliffy



Should be cool! Will you have enough time to get it in your ht set-up? Man, I hope so.


Also, I sure hope Ken brings some of that Ale from Indiana.


hint, hint..............


wallace


----------



## overclkr

Oh, don't worry big dog. Plenty of the good stuff will be here to drink.










Don't worry about my tube issue either. It's not an issue. I have a backup tube if I need it so it's all good!


THE MEET WILL NOT BE CANCELED!!!!!!!


Oh, and I am DYING to talk about the second suprise that is coming. I hope you guys like it!!!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## voodoo7869

cliff is there anything you need brought food drink etc.


----------



## Gino AUS

aloha from hawaii!










from the heat to the cold in less than a week!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voodoo7869* /forum/post/13143046
> 
> 
> cliff is there anything you need brought food drink etc.



Midget Strippers.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13143559
> 
> 
> aloha from hawaii!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the heat to the cold in less than a week!!



See you in a few days!


Cliffy


----------



## voodoo7869

no promises but I will try


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13137451
> 
> 
> Guys, here is one of the goodies we will be putting in the system for the meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/soundequalizer/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got another goodie coming as well, but I'm keeping that a suprise.
> 
> 
> The EQ goodie though is thanks to Ken Whitcomb!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Dude that is the other unit I was looking at out side the LAKE if I didn't get the Integra 9.8 Pre-Pro. Even though the 9.8 has a lot of feature this will bring some nice functions. My one compliant about this unit is the lack of balanced connectors. But they are coming out with one in the near future from what the company told me.


----------



## dochlywd

In just scanning the info, is this just a piece of calibration equipment or is it a mainstay in the system?


And I couldn't find any pricing on this either.


Don,


How many hours are you from Cliffy again? I would love to see a properly set up JVC.


Doc


P.S. Unless that's one of the other little surprises Cliffy has in store.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13144936
> 
> 
> In just scanning the info, is this just a piece of calibration equipment or is it a mainstay in the system?
> 
> 
> And I couldn't find any pricing on this either.



Mike,


The Audyssey is a stand-alone equalizer and sells for $2500



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Mike I'm about 1.5-2.0 hours from Cliff and about 15 minutes from Art =8^). I don't have a Lumagen processor to correct the colors just yet but yes it's as close as you can get with out an external processor adjusting the primaries.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13142103
> 
> 
> THE MEET WILL NOT BE CANCELED!!!!!!!
> 
> Cliffy



As psyched as I am, I'd drive out there just for the hell-of-it now... Need some time away!!


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Okay Cliff I'm on my way to Chicago.. If I didn't have a mandatory bar meeting at 7 PM at Miller's Pub I'd stop by. But on the way back I will. If you have never been to Miller's Pub I suggest the prime rib, Ribs, and Pork chops all three it the spot.


Time to burn a copy of the 6 hour mix of Eddie Rabbits driven my life any...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13147174
> 
> 
> Okay Cliff I'm on my way to Chicago.. If I didn't have a mandatory bar meeting at 7 PM at Miller's Pub I'd stop by. But on the way back I will. If you have never been to Miller's Pub I suggest the prime rib, Ribs, and Pork chops all three it the spot.
> 
> 
> Time to burn a copy of the 6 hour mix of Eddie Rabbits driven my life any...



Enjoy your week in Chicago big dog. Sorry I missed your call, I left my phone in the car.


Talk to you soon!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13143559
> 
> 
> aloha from hawaii!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the heat to the cold in less than a week!!



YO!!!!!


YOU GONNA HAVE SOME FUN THIS WEEKEND BIG DOG!!!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## bomrat

hows the patient. 12cc's phosphor stat..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/13150085
> 
> 
> hows the patient. 12cc's phosphor stat..



That and 120db.


----------



## overclkr

For everyone that I PM'd directions to tonight, Wallace has let me know that you can use Google Maps for directions.










Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Another update:


I now have two tubes that have failed on the stack. They need to be removed and sent to VDC for repair.


Arli and I are going to begin the process this evening of removing the problem tubes and replacing them with the Green and Blue from the Loaner.


The good news is the stack will be ROCKIN' again by the weekend!










The bad news is that Arli is going to be down for a week and a half to two in order for me to send my tubes to VDC for repair.


The good news again is Arli will be back up again soon as well!










I'm going to photograph the process so everyone can see what is being done in the meantime before the weekend. The fun starts now.










Cliffy


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13157147
> 
> 
> Another update:
> 
> 
> I now have two tubes that have failed on the stack. They need to be removed and sent to VDC for repair.
> 
> 
> Arli and I are going to begin the process this evening of removing the problem tubes and replacing them with the Green and Blue from the Loaner.
> 
> 
> The good news is the stack will be ROCKIN' again by the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that Arli is going to be down for a week and a half to two in order for me to send my tubes to VDC for repair.
> 
> 
> The good news again is Arli will be back up again soon as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to photograph the process so everyone can see what is being done in the meantime before the weekend. The fun starts now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I hate to hear that you are having problems man! I must admit though that I would love to see pictures of the tube swap process, especially when you replace the magnetics. I just did my first tube removal from a PG this weekend and my next item will be swapping greens from an XG110 to a XG852. I know these are nothing like your G90's but I would be interested to see how things go back together. I have my fingers crossed for you Big Dog!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13157304
> 
> 
> I hate to hear that you are having problems man! I must admit though that I would love to see pictures of the tube swap process, especially when you replace the magnetics. I just did my first tube removal from a PG this weekend and my next item will be swapping greens from an XG110 to a XG852. I know these are nothing like your G90's but I would be interested to see how things go back together. I have my fingers crossed for you Big Dog!



Thanks.










It will be fine. Art's tubes that I'll be using are in AWESOME shape so the pic will be just as stunning as it is now........


The good thing is I have Mr. Ken Whitcomb on my side to dial my babies in just right!!!































I'll make sure to post pics!


Cliffy


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13151642
> 
> 
> For everyone that I PM'd directions to tonight, Wallace has let me know that you can use Google Maps for directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I did the same thing but to me it looked like from the satellite view you live in an empty field with no roads leading to your house!










C'mon Google...update your satellite view map to Cliff's place! Some places are VERY important to have real time images to...and this is one.










Tom


----------



## dochlywd

Cliffy,


Has Arli's G90 been calibrated by Ken yet? If so, I have a used blue and green from Terry that I haven't even unpacked yet. They are going into the G90 that MP has. So, if you'd rather not tear Arli's apart, you could use mine. If you don't want to ship, then I could come up Friday afternoon.


Let me know what would be easier for you and Arli. Oh, and my tubes have the hardware on them so it should be an easy swap in.


Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13157803
> 
> 
> Cliffy,
> 
> 
> Has Arli's G90 been calibrated by Ken yet? If so, I have a used blue and green from Terry that I haven't even unpacked yet. They are going into the G90 that MP has. So, if you'd rather not tear Arli's apart, you could use mine. If you don't want to ship, then I could come up Friday afternoon.
> 
> 
> Let me know what would be easier for you and Arli. Oh, and my tubes have the hardware on them so it should be an easy swap in.
> 
> 
> Doc



Yes, but the good thing is that will not change. I'll have to touch up the geometry when we put them back in but it won't take long.


I appreciate the offer big dog! I really do, but, I need to get on the ball with this tonight so I can have the system ready for Ken to do his magic by Thursday night........


Plus, Art's tubes have a larger wear pattern on them than mine so the picture will be nice and minty!!!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/13157777
> 
> 
> I did the same thing but to me it looked like from the satellite view you live in an empty field with no roads leading to your house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Google...update your satellite view map to Cliff's place! Some places are VERY important to have real time images to...and this is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


----------



## zamboniman

Ya know Cliffy......


If you didn't schedule this meet...... your tubes would have been just fine..


Damn.... Murphy and his steeenking law


----------



## voodoo7869

I might have missed it what time are we meeting at your house cliff?


----------



## overclkr

I was thinking about starting at 1pm central? Is that cool for everyone?


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Yo, PROJECTORS ARE RETUBED!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr

Here is some pics I snapped.


Prepping for the job





























Look at those neckboards!!!!!!











Green tube out











Now for the Blue tube











Arli happy that we are going to have an awesome pic this weekend!






















Blue tube replaced!!!!











It's ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!











Now I get to spend the rest of the night doing geometry and focus. :^(


It's worth it though to have one of the best pictures in the world!


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

Man! You guys are crazy fast. You might just give NASCAR a run for the money on pit-stops.










Just goes to so what a rookie I am. I was so scared the first time I changed out a tube in my 1272q that it took me over 3 hours! I thought for sure I was going to break something.









Aahhh, young grasshopper. Tube out, tube in; tube out, tube in..


Hhmmm. Not so sure that sounds right.


wallace


----------



## overclkr

Hehehehe, he said out, in, out, in.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

G90 stack with two of Art's loaner tubes Flashpoint 1080P PS3:


NON CALIBRATED OR TWEAKED.


----------



## overclkr

























































Cliffy


----------



## dropzone7

Cliff and Arli nice job!! No calibration or tweaking and it still kicks arse! Glad you to see the stack alive and kicking Big Dog!


----------



## voodoo7869

1 sounds good







to bad I have work that night I can only stay so long














oh well I will have fun anyway and sleep at work


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13165784
> 
> 
> G90 stack with two of Art's loaner tubes Flashpoint 1080P PS3:
> 
> 
> NON CALIBRATED OR TWEAKED.



Is that Gino on the right?



















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13165789



Cool screenshot.


----------



## dropzone7

You taking notes Clarence? I'm sure you will have to replace the tubes in your G90 one day! What are we up to now, 12k hours? You have certainly gotten some great use out of them.


----------



## wallace1234

Screen shots look great! Helll, I'd be happy with 1/4 of that picture.










Count down begins (for my anyways).


Big Dog, see you tomorrow afternoon.


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff it's looking like I might be there Friday. I drove home today only to get a call I'm driving right back to Chicago tonight.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13174181
> 
> 
> Screen shots look great! Helll, I'd be happy with 1/4 of that picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count down begins (for my anyways).
> 
> 
> Big Dog, see you tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> wallace
























Here we go!!!!!!!!!


I redid the geometry today from scratch. It looks REALLY good. I also fixed the light output issue on Art's Loaner tube. It's CRANKING now.










God I hate doing geometry on a stack from scratch. It TOOK ALL DAY.


But boy though does it look good.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13174259
> 
> 
> Cliff it's looking like I might be there Friday. I drove home today only to get a call I'm driving right back to Chicago tonight.



Mmmmmmm...... STEAK!!!!! It's gonna be a late dinner though cause Gino wont be here until probably 8:30.


Keep your head up bro! It's about to get really FUN!










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13174369
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm...... STEAK!!!!! It's gonna be a late dinner though cause Gino wont be here until probably 8:30.
> 
> 
> Keep your head up bro! It's about to get really FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



That will just give some more time to make sure the hunger factor has set in, and for the steaks to "age"...










The older I get, the more I think about that aging thing....










wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

As my brother Tony the Tiger would say.. Sounds GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRREAT!!!


----------



## Blasst

Cliff,


Glad to see you are up and running.


Great screen shots! Do we get more?










What did you think of "Flashpoint"


Good enough action for you?


The last 22 minutes really stick it!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13175886
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> Glad to see you are up and running.
> 
> 
> Great screen shots! Do we get more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think of "Flashpoint"
> 
> 
> Good enough action for you?
> 
> 
> The last 22 minutes really stick it!



Thanks so much for sending that. AVC on 25GB. Unreal. Just awesome!!!!!


Yes, you will get many more after Ken is done.










I'm glad you like what I have so far.


----------



## dochlywd

Man! That Audyssey sure looks like an awesome piece of equipment. I sure hope I'm the lucky one that wins it in the attendance raffle!!!!!











Doc


----------



## overclkr

The second suprise is on the UPS truck right now.










Cliffy


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13180122
> 
> 
> The second suprise is on the UPS truck right now.



The second suprise is actually being unboxed right now!



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/13180377
> 
> 
> The second suprise is actually being unboxed right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Ahhhhh yes. Gotta love that new minty smell.


Time to let her acclamate to room temperature for a while.










Cliffy


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13180471
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh yes. Gotta love that new minty smell.
> 
> 
> Time to let her acclamate to room temperature for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




New blowup dolls don't need near the warmup time as the older more fragile ones did.






or so I've heard.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/13181336
> 
> 
> New blowup dolls don't need near the warmup time as the older more fragile ones did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or so I've heard.



F'ing hilarious!


----------



## overclkr

Oh yeah baby. She's all warmed up!


----------



## overclkr

Wallace is here!!!!! Drinkin' a beer and getting ready to unload that smoker!!!!!










Fun times ahead!










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I pulled a Cliff move after work tonight in Chicago. four of us went to Italian restaurant. When it was all said and done the four of us drink about 9 liters of red wine maybe more. Should have seen the bill oh man.


I can't wait to hang out bro.


----------



## mark haflich

Only a little over 2 liters per person? That's not a Cliffy move! That's a Cliffy warming up for a move!


----------



## overclkr

Yo. It's about to get downright WRONG!!!!


Oh, I got Girls Gone Wild on HD DVD.
























Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13187261
> 
> 
> I pulled a Cliff move after work tonight in Chicago. four of us went to Italian restaurant. When it was all said and done the four of us drink about 9 liters of red wine maybe more. Should have seen the bill oh man.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to hang out bro.



Yes, I think Mark has a point, first you got confused converting to gallons.







No offense Cliff, but you and Kipp have hepatic function that I can only aspire to.


I hope you guys have a great time.


Art


----------



## dochlywd

I agee Art,


Their livers could detox and purify just about anything.


I think they could drink motor oil and pi$$ out distilled water!!!!


That would make for some interesting watercooler talk!!! Not sure I would like to "pull" the lever and grab a glass, though!











Doc


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13187592
> 
> 
> Yo. It's about to get downright WRONG!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, I got Girls Gone Wild on HD DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy










SCREENSHOTS!!!







...with the camera please!


----------



## Curt Palme

Sounds like once again it's an over the top event.... and it hasn't even started yet..


----------



## dochlywd

Hey Cliffy,


How's the weather up there? This ice storm down here is going to cause my attendance to be a last minute decision!











Doc


P.S. Can you P.M. me what the other surprise is so I know if it's worth the trouble of strapping the chains on the tires!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13187261
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to hang out bro.



Today my friend FINALLY.


BTW, the second suprise is KICK ASS. FINALLY.


See you tonight.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13188117
> 
> 
> No offense Cliff, but you and Kipp have hepatic function that I can only aspire to.
> 
> 
> I hope you guys have a great time.
> 
> 
> Art



Wish you were here big dog.










My liver is going to need a resting period after this weekend!
























Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13190074
> 
> 
> Hey Cliffy,
> 
> 
> How's the weather up there? This ice storm down here is going to cause my attendance to be a last minute decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc
> 
> 
> P.S. Can you P.M. me what the other surprise is so I know if it's worth the trouble of strapping the chains on the tires!!



Get your chains on big dog. It's a MARANTZ VP-15S1 DLP projector.


Oh, and it's AWESOME! Love it!!!!!!!!


FINALLY a digital that lights up my screen!!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff prefect timing on this meet. I just got a call today looking like I'll be in Australia and Malaysia for the next two months waiting on the passport now.


----------



## Fellenz

Looks nice Cliffy











Bet it looks like a toy next to the G90's


----------



## Curt Palme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13190488
> 
> 
> Get your chains on big dog. It's a MARANTZ VP-15S1 DLP projector.
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



The only thing we'd need chains for is to beat it into submission..


----------



## dropzone7

Hard to believe they can cram so much technology into that little box. At least the G90's can be repaired as you just found out first hand!










I'm headed down to see Mickey Mouse tomorrow. Hope everyone has a great time at the meet Cliff! Don't do anything too crazy...oh never mind! Lots of pictures please!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/13193535
> 
> 
> The only thing we'd need chains for is to beat it into submission..



Or we could just let the G90's drop right down on top of it!!!!!

































Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13193741
> 
> 
> Lots of pictures please!



You got it big dog!


Cliff


----------



## wallace1234

Speakless in Crown Point.









What a host! What a crowd to hang with! Truely, a show of sight 'n sound!


wallace


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff,


I have show my house @ 3:00 tomorrow, I'll swing by after that's done.


MIKE


----------



## wallace1234

Ssshhh! Gotta be quite! Ken is adjusting the Audyssey.


He's finished with the G90s for now and "Black is Black"!







Cliff is happy.


We are catching a break as Gino and family are on their way in.


HUGE steaks are waiting to ge grilled! Aaaahhhhhh.


wallace


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13196207
> 
> 
> Ssshhh! Gotta be quite! Ken is adjusting the Audyssey.
> 
> 
> He's finished with the G90s for now and "Black is Black"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff is happy.
> 
> 
> We are catching a break as Gino and family are on their way in.
> 
> 
> HUGE steaks are waiting to ge grilled! Aaaahhhhhh.
> 
> 
> wallace



You Guys *SUCK!!!!*

















Athanasios


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13174342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I redid the geometry today from scratch. It looks REALLY good. I also fixed the light output issue on Art's Loaner tube. It's CRANKING now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I hate doing geometry on a stack from scratch. It TOOK ALL DAY.
> 
> 
> But boy though does it look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Cliffy,

I have to ask...do you booze while you do that???


----------



## Kipp Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13188117
> 
> 
> Yes, I think Mark has a point, first you got confused converting to gallons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense Cliff, but you and Kipp have hepatic function that I can only aspire to.
> 
> 
> I hope you guys have a great time.
> 
> 
> Art



Confirmed!!!


----------



## Kipp Jones

p.s. That is Black Romana Sambuca in the shot glass.


Art & Cliff,

There is always a shot and a beer waiting for you in my HT...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Okay Cliff should be there in a few Leaving Hotel in Chicago in about 20 minutes.


----------



## mark haflich

Does he drink while doing that? Why ask a question that you know the answer to. Its a weekend. And what does he grab? I think maybe his wife a lot. Shes a great lady and a knockout to boot. Just shows a lame blind squirrel like Cliffy can stumble across an acorn.


Enjoy guys and keep Cliffy in line.


----------



## Gino AUS









I'm officially deaf!


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13201807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm officially deaf!



Ehh? what? huh? speak up I cant hear you !











Athanasios


----------



## Don_Kellogg

What a good time. Dam that was some good BBQ...


----------



## overclkr

Arli is Da Bomb...............











I need to fix my paint. :^)


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Yo, Don, He is the star of the show. Damn that food was SOOOOO GOOD.


----------



## overclkr

Dude, the Cheech and Chong WAS DA BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr

They guys chillin in the kitchen.










The belly's are full.


----------



## overclkr

The man of the weekend. Mr. Ken Whitcomb.











Before he came over, I know for a fact that the G90 stack was not doing the light output of the Marantz. After he got done, that was a different story.


Holy crap and I mean holy crap it is SO IMPORTANT to have an experienced calibration professional to make your colors the best they can be.


After he was done, the stack did 10 foot lamberts (foot candles), and the Mirantz did 7.4 foot lamberts.


The Mirantz is a nice little box though. It's heavy, and was a respectable machine considering its contrast rating.


More coming soon..............


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Oh and by the way, Ken measured the moon again tonight...........


94 FOOT LAMBERTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff,


That's for having me over. No excuse why we don't get to gether more often. Good to see and talk to everyone again. Hope everyone survived.


MIKE


----------



## mark haflich

Every body is wearing sox but no shoes. When you drink alot, your feet will slightly swell. This can be alleviated by removing ones shoes.Women can obtain further relief by removing their undies and bra. For a woman drinking at Cliffy's level, equivalent to a thirsty camel in the desert, removal of outer clthing would also be required for full relief.


----------



## wallace1234

Thanks Cliff and Amy for the great, great weekend. You really go out of the way to make sure everyone is comfortable and having a good time.


What a weekend! For those who missed it, what a shame; try to make the next Last CRT Meeet Part XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX! You will be glad you did; trust me.



Thanks for everyone that did make it. It was great meeting everyone and listening to the cool stories. The suprise visit from Cheech and Chong was Da Bomb!!!










More to follow; still early in the morning.


wallace


----------



## William Seaward

Hey,

Mona's onboard to share her few significant pictures and say a big 'thanks' Cliff and Amy from both of us for great hospitality... gosh, what great friends to be made, eh?







Oh no... that was Canuck...







Ken, we gotta lose the Microsoft, eh?







ok... I'm outta here!







Byeeee


----------



## CaspianM

Come on Cliff post some shots.


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/13211106
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Mona's onboard to share her few significant pictures and say a big 'thanks' Cliff and Amy from both of us for great hospitality... gosh, what great friends to be made, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no... that was Canuck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, we gotta lose the Microsoft, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byeeee




Humm...I don't know if Gino wore the right cloths for an Indiana winter.



Mike


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaspianM* /forum/post/13211487
> 
> 
> Come on Cliff post some shots.



Damn I am whooped. I'm tired man. I need a good nights sleep.










Took Gino and the gang to Chicago today for a tour of the Magnificent Mile.




















Aussie's like it WARM, but I'll tell ya, I think they got some nice eye candy today. What a great time. Gino drove my car. He found it interesting.










I'm looking foward to driving in Aussieland.










Alright check this out. I forgot the name of the store, I think it was Nordstrom?? Anyway, I about crapped my pants when I was checking out a pair of 500 dollar sneakers.




























Gino, Juan Carlos, and I chillin on the River. Pretty sweet.



















This weekend was SO AWESOME!!!!! LOVED IT!


Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

Awesome is an understatement!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13212643
> 
> 
> Damn I am whooped. I'm tired man. I need a good nights sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend was SO AWESOME!!!!! LOVED IT!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



+1.










I Just got back; 1,435 miles round trip. Was it worth it?










I don't have a second thought about it.. It was worth every mile, beer, steak, bbq, movie, movie clip, cd, story, discussion about HD and BD, son-on and so-on...


wallace


----------



## Gino AUS

Ok guys, ask and you shall receive!










I've taken out my 12MP Canon EOS 5D with a 24-70mm zoom lens. Tripod and timer only. There's so much dynamic range on the stack that it's a hard time trying to get what we see on screen to the camera. So I've aimed to show off the low end, colours and fine details. So these are lacking a little punch you see in Cliff's shots but I feel they are very natural and very pleasing to the eye.


Let me know what you guys think of my camera work.










Oh, and they were taken in manual mode with f/stop of 3.2, ISO100, and variable shutter speeds from about 1/5-1/10s to get desired exposure.


Cliff - post away!


----------



## overclkr

Flashpoint 1080P post calibration on Gino's Cannon EOS 5D




























































































Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS























That last one is $$$$$ MONEY $$$$$ baby!

















at 1476 pixels wide, that's close to doing a 1920 pixel screengrab!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13213540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last one is $$$$$ MONEY $$$$$ baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1476 pixels wide, that's close to doing a 1920 pixel screengrab!



Money shot all the way big dog.










Damn....... Just pretty. A work of art.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

This one is my absolute favorite. Look to the left and see the difference in focus.


Just awesome!!!!!!!!!











Cliffy


----------



## bomrat

man that was great. i am glad everybody came out. its awsome to see everybody again. thanks again for cliffy to do these last meets every 8 months


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Thanks again mister C, I had a really good time. It's looking like I will indeed be in Gino's region for the next couple of months. So thanks for having the get together, kind of like a send off for me.


----------



## uncloned21

xlkd kd iedn


----------



## overclkr

Thanks to both of you guys for making it possible.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

The magnificent mile.




















Madelyn, Carlos, and Gino




















Skylooker is one tall mofo!!!!!!!











The hottie Wife hugging the hottie neighbor.


























Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Mid June for the next one Cliffy?


I remember being exactly where you guys were downtown with Parker when it was warm.


Man. It looks COLD. I really like Chicago when its warm.


Weds I am off to warm Vegas for the Sony dealer show,


April its Keeneland (Lexington KY for 10 days).


May. Its Italy to the Sim2 plant (4 days on Sim2) (Venice area) with an extra week on me with my wife (Tuscany and Zermat).


Mid June is after the Belmont and the calandar is clear. I'll put MP kicking and screaming in an air cargo bag and get him there. Cheap flights mean advance planning. I'll bring a few digitals with us. Parker won't want to fly in the same plane as a digital. But they won't beat your stack. So let's plan it.


Gannon, Art, Burnstein, William, we will get them all.


----------



## wallace1234

Cliff,

Really nice screen shots!!! My wife even said, "Damn, they don't look real they look so good! How big is the screen?"











wallace


----------



## bbfarmht

Cliff, damn that was awesome. Good food, good company, great audio/picture!!!!! I cant wait for the next meet. Hopefully I will be able to do one of my own, in the near future. Hey talk about loud, we shot guns Sunday and my ears rang just as much as they did listening to your awesome setup.




Adam


----------



## mark haflich

The famous Cliffy line. Just the three of us. Me, Smith, and Wesson. That was Cliffy, wasn't it?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/13216717
> 
> 
> Mid June for the next one Cliffy?



Sounds like a plan to me Mark! We have to make sure everyone else is cool with it though!










Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13219037
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> Really nice screen shots!!! My wife even said, "Damn, they don't look real they look so good! How big is the screen?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



LOL!


Big dog, that food was AWESOME!!!!!!!! I'll send off your remote real soon.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13219584
> 
> 
> Cliff, damn that was awesome. Good food, good company, great audio/picture!!!!! I cant wait for the next meet. Hopefully I will be able to do one of my own, in the near future. Hey talk about loud, we shot guns Sunday and my ears rang just as much as they did listening to your awesome setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam



Adam, thanks for coming! It was great to meet you and I hope you enjoyed yourself!!!!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/13219676
> 
> 
> The famous Cliffy line. Just the three of us. Me, Smith, and Wesson. That was Cliffy, wasn't it?



It's just the three of us big dog, me, my glok, and my 30 round clip.


----------



## yborstrip

Cliff

Once again I had a great time. The food (especially Wallace's barbecue) was excellent. Also, The Three Floyds beer was a great choice. I love the light output of your stack!

Blaine


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yborstrip* /forum/post/13220454
> 
> 
> Cliff
> 
> Once again I had a great time. The food (especially Wallace's barbecue) was excellent. Also, The Three Floyds beer was a great choice. I love the light output of your stack!
> 
> Blaine



Thanks for coming Blaine.










My meets would not be the same without you!










Cliffy


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13213540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last one is $$$$$ MONEY $$$$$ baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1476 pixels wide, that's close to doing a 1920 pixel screengrab!



Looks Fantastic!!


I must admit I like the golf shot better, with the babe learning to golf.


----------



## Fellenz

Is it just me or do the screenshots that Gino took all have a slight green tint?


It may be my monitor, I'm looking at them on an old CRT I found in a dumpster


----------



## Gino AUS

I'm pretty sure that the green tint was actually there in the movie.


----------



## HT_Fan

Cliff & Amy,


Your warmth and hospitality MUST be experienced to be appreciated. I can't say enough about this weekend...still talking about it to the missus (and I think she's growing weary of it







). She'll be at the next Last CRT Meet Part XXXXXXXXX (if there is one ?







)


Man that setup you have is UNREAL!!! I hope someday that my HT will aspire to half of what you have! In an HT sense I'll die a happy man!!! OOOOOOH the colors...WOW!!! That sound is kickin! Now I know why drywall doesn't stand a chance...You need a CONCRETE BUNKER!!! WOW is all I can say.


Had a great time and the FOOD...Don...You are one great BBQ man!!! Simply UNREAL!!! Thanks so much!


DK's impressions still have me laughing (was that Peter Lorre or Woody Allen or was it both?) And Cheech and Chong Rides again! Funny Stuff!!!


Again, THANKS SO MUCH!!!


Tom


----------



## CaspianM

Sound like you guys had great time. But then again how couldn't you.


----------



## voodoo7869

Most definately Thanks very much I enjoyed meeting every one. No kidding great host. My hats off to you Cliff








You guys were right I am now spoiled Gee thanks Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/13223305
> 
> 
> 
> DK's impressions still have me laughing (was that Peter Lorre or Woody Allen or was it both?) And Cheech and Chong Rides again! Funny Stuff!!!



A little of both, maybe a nice fusion...


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/13223305
> 
> 
> ...still talking about it to the missus (and I think she's growing weary of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). She'll be at the next Last CRT Meet Part XXXXXXXXX (if there is one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Tom



I think my wife got tired Sunday mid afternoon. Same here I want my wife to get the experience that I had and greatly enjoyed Saturday. Maybe she'll be more enthused about completing the theater room(or maybe I just can't win over the horses!!!!







)


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/13223305
> 
> 
> Cliff & Amy,
> 
> 
> Your warmth and hospitality MUST be experienced to be appreciated. I can't say enough about this weekend...still talking about it to the missus (and I think she's growing weary of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). She'll be at the next Last CRT Meet Part XXXXXXXXX (if there is one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Man that setup you have is UNREAL!!! I hope someday that my HT will aspire to half of what you have! In an HT sense I'll die a happy man!!! OOOOOOH the colors...WOW!!! That sound is kickin! Now I know why drywall doesn't stand a chance...You need a CONCRETE BUNKER!!! WOW is all I can say.
> 
> 
> Had a great time and the FOOD...Don...You are one great BBQ man!!! Simply UNREAL!!! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> DK's impressions still have me laughing (was that Peter Lorre or Woody Allen or was it both?) And Cheech and Chong Rides again! Funny Stuff!!!
> 
> 
> Again, THANKS SO MUCH!!!
> 
> 
> Tom



It was great to meet you Tom.










Looking foward to seeing you and the wife at the next one!!!! (possibly June?)


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *voodoo7869* /forum/post/13224352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys were right I am now spoiled Gee thanks Cliff



Your welcome!!!!!










It's called the Sonneborn Effect. It's a VERY contagious disease!!!!

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13221531
> 
> 
> Looks Fantastic!!
> 
> 
> I must admit I like the golf shot better, with the babe learning to golf.



The look of the guys face behind her is priceless!










I'm going to try and get some more shots tonight.


Cliff


----------



## dochlywd

Uh Cliffy,


I sure hope you have Saint Louis fly-by on your calendar before your next Last CRT Meet XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!


Hopefully I won't have any issues keeping me from attending in June!!!!


Hey, did you guys do any audio-classroom sessions with THE DONALD ???


Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13232761
> 
> 
> Uh Cliffy,
> 
> 
> I sure hope you have Saint Louis fly-by on your calendar before your next Last CRT Meet XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Doc



I promise.










Make sure you stock lots of wine!!!!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13232761
> 
> 
> Uh Cliffy,
> 
> 
> I sure hope you have Saint Louis fly-by on your calendar before your next Last CRT Meet XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hopefully I won't have any issues keeping me from attending in June!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey, did you guys do any audio-classroom sessions with THE DONALD ???
> 
> 
> Doc



I talked to a few people about the key points, Dampening, Watt gain, First second reflections, room modes, Axial, Tangential, Oblique, Mode Spacing, Treatments, Methods, but I am studying this stuff, so I know it...you know, like chinch bugs. You know manganese. A lot of people don't even know what that is. Nitrogen....


Ken "The Dalai Foot Lambert", "Reverend of Raster", Whitcomb handled the sound.


----------



## zamboniman

Hey, You got a pool up there?


Yeah pool and a pond... Pond would be good for you .. Natural Springs...


Ohhh Natural Springs


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes!!! I was hoping someone would catch that


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13234582
> 
> 
> 
> Ken "The Dalai Foot Lambert", "Reverend of Raster", Whitcomb


----------



## zamboniman

So I jump ship in Hong Kong.... make my way over to Tibet.... And get in this theater as a looper.. Ya know a jock.... So I tell em I'm a pro jock! Ya know who they give me?? The Dalai Foot Lambert himself. 12th son of the Lambert... The equipment... The grace... Striking!


----------



## Art Sonneborn

I officially want to say that Ken should now and for all time be called the Reverend of Raster, that is just too good to let go into the dim distance.


Art


----------



## overclkr

Ahhhhh yes, Ken Whitcomb, the legend, the master, The Reverend of Raster!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes that is indeed Captain Calibrate, the Sultan of sync, the genie of geometry, help me out here guys..







Commander Cross hair, the rabbi of reference, oh I'm running out of zingers here..


----------



## wallace1234

Late but, here's my 10 cents worth for the past weekend:


Awesome! Sweet! Too cool!!


I get there Thursday evening about 9:00 CT after driving for 11 hours. Cliff and Arli greet me with a tall colddddd beer!! Aaahhhh. Just what the doctor ordered.


We head downstairs to the theater area, have a cigarette. Cliff says he has a few surprises. He proceeds to shows me a minty tight NEC 6pg Xtra to take home! What a deal! What a host!


He goes on to say that we probably won't be seeing the stack in action tonight as Ken (aka "Reverend of Raster") has not done his work. Well, excuse me!!!! WTF? I almost die!!!!







I didn't care what the picture looked like, I wanted to see the stack in action again!


Cliff gave in and we cranked up the stack. It looked great to me. Cliff's ability to converge, align and set grey scale was really spot on IMO.


We watched a few clips here and there, and of course had to listen to the sound system. WOW factor! Even with the subs off (as it was getting late) it still sounded dam good. The room acoustic treatments and Don K.'s (cheech or chong) calibration was a great addition over the last time I was there.


Seamless front sound was really nice (all 3 front speakers the same) and even.


We went upstairs and cut-up some HUGE steaks; like Fred Flintstone size.







Had a few more beers (2:00am I think) and I found Cliff's 12-year-old bottle of scotch! SCORE!!!!


Proceeded back down to take a peek at the Marantz DLP. Man! What a sharp picture! At that point, it was brighter than the stack. Oh well, that's digital we thought..


We finished cutting steaks about 3:30 or 4:00. Time for sleep.


Friday, get up around 9:30 or 10:00 (the clock was kinda fuzzy looking so not sure really what time it was; wonder why). Have some coffee. Get the smoker unpacked and start bbq'ing. I love the smell of bbq in the morning. Arli comes over and starts to get the DLP trial seat set-up. Meanwhile, Cliff says The subs are going to ROCK today. Well, we had to get them cranking. And crank them up we did! Again another WOW factor.

















Ken gets there around ??? time. I forgot as it was past 11:00 CT and 12:00 ET for me, so, I had already started to make the beer was cold Ken breaks out the Audyssey and proceeds to install and calibrate it. Bummer as we had to be very quite during this time. Oh well, I thought good time to tend to the bbq and make sure the beer was cold, again.


Ken finishes the Audyssey and we start back in to the listening mode again.


IMO, the Audyssey has some really good qualities for proper sound localization. I know it would have been better had Ken had more time to do the full adjustment based upon the room measurements, listening positions (sitting up straight, partial reclined and fully reclined) for all six seats. The Reverend started on the video calibration part.


Having seen a really dam good system before and after Ken's work, the statement here of You will get the 110% most out of your system when it has been professionally calibrated is right on!







I don't mean to take anything away from Cliff's abilities but Ken adds the COMPLETED touch; Bar none! WOW factor again. I am really glad to have been able to see the before and after scenarios. As for the DLP being brighter, well, that was because Ken had not done his magic yet on the stack. Once he did, the stack was on top.


3:00pm?? Time to go to the store. Cliff drives. Watch out!!!














He said we hit something like 95mph on a stretch of road. I believe him!!! (I hope I didn't leave any brown spots on the car seat) Get back (5:00??), unload, and give Arli Cliff's car to go pick-up Gino, Madelyn and Carlos. Oh well, might as well go watch some clips and listen to the system while we are waiting


Arli, Gino, Madelyn and Carlos get back around 8:30 or 9:00?? (Alpha King - Three Floyds Beer and 12-year-old scotch makes me lose track of time) The grill is ready and steaks go on!! YES!!! I have to say at this point, that I had tasted some really good steaks before. Cliff's recipe is DA BOMB!!! (I will be trying this recipe this weekend.)


After steaks and some great side dishes like twice-baked potatoes and sweet corn, time for some HT viewing and listening!


Friday night (Saturday morning) ended around between 4:00 and 6:00am.


Saturday, it's show time! Continue on with the bbq'ing and prepping for the meet. Oh Schit! It's past 11:00am! I need to make sure the beer is cold, and the scotch is still good to drink.


Anyways, the folks that were there have already posted most of Saturday's events. It was a blast. Great hosts, great company, great viewing and great listening.


Now, for the negatives:

- I did not take any pictures (Every time I thought of getting my camera, Cliff put on another clip or sound demonstration and I forgot.)

- I did not take pictures of the STEAKS!! You would have fallen out of your seats if you saw them let alone tasted them.

- I did not bring in my bottle of cognac..

- The beef brisket was not done.

- I forgot the NEC remote.

- I did not put on some of my favorite music (pink floyd - Ummagumma - Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict; Shine On You Crazy Diamond.)









- Other pink floyd stuff.

- Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland

- Of course some newer stuff, Def Leppard and AC/DC

- Payed more attention to Ken's work. (look's like I'll have to have the Reverend out this way to work on the nec soon)


Long post, but I really wanted to say thanks to all the folks the past weekend. It was a HOOT!!!!


The only thing I am pissed about was late really late Saturday night (early Sunday morning) was that I passed out in the theater room listening to David Gilmour and for some reason, I kept waking up having nightmares. When I finally woke up for real, sometime around 2:30am, someone had put on House of 1000 Corpses. WOAH!!!!







I don't watch that scarey schit!!!


I am still having nightmares!!! Lol










(PS: I hope me watching the Brian Regan - I Walked On The Moon s-dvd didn't mess up the stack.. lol)


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Wait.. What about fire and brimstone falling from the sky, cats an dogs living together, mass hysteria. Or was that the place I was working at before arriving.. I'm a veg danny...


Yeah it's always a blast when you add alcohol, Cliff, Ken, and the other regulars. Heaven help us if I ever decide to drink because I really get goofy.


Wallace I have got have you at my HEMI meet. Might not be till this fall but that BBQ is a must.


Cliff always says this to me after everyone has taken off, "What a group of people". He's right Home Theater really has a lot of class act people more than any of the hobbies I have been a part of. Once I get my theater done I plan to schedule a meet off set from Art and Cliff. Maybe we can get to a quarterly get together??


Oh and Ken/Art thank you for sending me down this path, I don't regret it one bit


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13242450
> 
> 
> Late but, here's my 10 cents worth for the past weekend:
> 
> 
> Awesome! Sweet! Too cool!!
> 
> 
> I get there Thursday evening about 9:00 CT after driving for 11 hours. Cliff and Arli greet me with a tall colddddd beer!! Aaahhhh. Just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> 
> We head downstairs to the theater area, have a cigarette. Cliff says he has a few surprises. He proceeds to shows me a minty tight NEC 6pg Xtra to take home! What a deal! What a host!
> 
> 
> He goes on to say that we probably won't be seeing the stack in action tonight as Ken (aka "Reverend of Raster") has not done his work. Well, excuse me!!!! WTF? I almost die!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't care what the picture looked like, I wanted to see the stack in action again!
> 
> 
> Cliff gave in and we cranked up the stack. It looked great to me. Cliff's ability to converge, align and set grey scale was really spot on IMO.
> 
> 
> We watched a few clips here and there, and of course had to listen to the sound system. WOW factor! Even with the subs off (as it was getting late) it still sounded dam good. The room acoustic treatments and Don K.'s (cheech or chong) calibration was a great addition over the last time I was there.
> 
> 
> Seamless front sound was really nice (all 3 front speakers the same) and even.
> 
> 
> We went upstairs and cut-up some HUGE steaks; like Fred Flintstone size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a few more beers (2:00am I think) and I found Cliff's 12-year-old bottle of scotch! SCORE!!!!
> 
> 
> Proceeded back down to take a peek at the Marantz DLP. Man! What a sharp picture! At that point, it was brighter than the stack. Oh well, that's digital we thought..
> 
> 
> We finished cutting steaks about 3:30 or 4:00. Time for sleep.
> 
> 
> Friday, get up around 9:30 or 10:00 (the clock was kinda fuzzy looking so not sure really what time it was; wonder why). Have some coffee. Get the smoker unpacked and start bbq'ing. I love the smell of bbq in the morning. Arli comes over and starts to get the DLP trial seat set-up. Meanwhile, Cliff says The subs are going to ROCK today. Well, we had to get them cranking. And crank them up we did! Again another WOW factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken gets there around ??? time. I forgot as it was past 11:00 CT and 12:00 ET for me, so, I had already started to make the beer was cold Ken breaks out the Audyssey and proceeds to install and calibrate it. Bummer as we had to be very quite during this time. Oh well, I thought good time to tend to the bbq and make sure the beer was cold, again.
> 
> 
> Ken finishes the Audyssey and we start back in to the listening mode again.
> 
> 
> IMO, the Audyssey has some really good qualities for proper sound localization. I know it would have been better had Ken had more time to do the full adjustment based upon the room measurements, listening positions (sitting up straight, partial reclined and fully reclined) for all six seats. The Reverend started on the video calibration part.
> 
> 
> Having seen a really dam good system before and after Ken's work, the statement here of You will get the 110% most out of your system when it has been professionally calibrated is right on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to take anything away from Cliff's abilities but Ken adds the COMPLETED touch; Bar none! WOW factor again. I am really glad to have been able to see the before and after scenarios. As for the DLP being brighter, well, that was because Ken had not done his magic yet on the stack. Once he did, the stack was on top.
> 
> 
> 3:00pm?? Time to go to the store. Cliff drives. Watch out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said we hit something like 95mph on a stretch of road. I believe him!!! (I hope I didn't leave any brown spots on the car seat) Get back (5:00??), unload, and give Arli Cliff's car to go pick-up Gino, Madelyn and Carlos. Oh well, might as well go watch some clips and listen to the system while we are waiting
> 
> 
> Arli, Gino, Madelyn and Carlos get back around 8:30 or 9:00?? (Alpha King - Three Floyds Beer and 12-year-old scotch makes me lose track of time) The grill is ready and steaks go on!! YES!!! I have to say at this point, that I had tasted some really good steaks before. Cliff's recipe is DA BOMB!!! (I will be trying this recipe this weekend.)
> 
> 
> After steaks and some great side dishes like twice-baked potatoes and sweet corn, time for some HT viewing and listening!
> 
> 
> Friday night (Saturday morning) ended around between 4:00 and 6:00am.
> 
> 
> Saturday, it's show time! Continue on with the bbq'ing and prepping for the meet. Oh Schit! It's past 11:00am! I need to make sure the beer is cold, and the scotch is still good to drink.
> 
> 
> Anyways, the folks that were there have already posted most of Saturday's events. It was a blast. Great hosts, great company, great viewing and great listening.
> 
> 
> Now, for the negatives:
> 
> - I did not take any pictures (Every time I thought of getting my camera, Cliff put on another clip or sound demonstration and I forgot.)
> 
> - I did not take pictures of the STEAKS!! You would have fallen out of your seats if you saw them let alone tasted them.
> 
> - I did not bring in my bottle of cognac..
> 
> - The beef brisket was not done.
> 
> - I forgot the NEC remote.
> 
> - I did not put on some of my favorite music (pink floyd - Ummagumma - Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict; Shine On You Crazy Diamond.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Other pink floyd stuff.
> 
> - Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland
> 
> - Of course some newer stuff, Def Leppard and AC/DC
> 
> - Payed more attention to Ken's work. (look's like I'll have to have the Reverend out this way to work on the nec soon)
> 
> 
> Long post, but I really wanted to say thanks to all the folks the past weekend. It was a HOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> The only thing I am pissed about was late really late Saturday night (early Sunday morning) was that I passed out in the theater room listening to David Gilmour and for some reason, I kept waking up having nightmares. When I finally woke up for real, sometime around 2:30am, someone had put on House of 1000 Corpses. WOAH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch that scarey schit!!!
> 
> 
> I am still having nightmares!!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PS: I hope me watching the Brian Regan - I Walked On The Moon s-dvd didn't mess up the stack.. lol)
> 
> 
> wallace


*BEST REVIEW EVER!!!!!!*


That's actually how it pretty much happened!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13242707
> 
> 
> Wait.. What about fire and brimstone falling from the sky, cats an dogs living together, mass hysteria. Or was that the place I was working at before arriving.. I'm a veg danny...
> 
> 
> Yeah it's always a blast when you add alcohol, Cliff, Ken, and the other regulars. Heaven help us if I ever decide to drink because I really get goofy.
> 
> 
> Wallace I have got have you at my HEMI meet. Might not be till this fall but that BBQ is a must.
> 
> 
> Cliff always says this to me after everyone has taken off, "What a group of people". He's right Home Theater really has a lot of class act people more than any of the hobbies I have been a part of. Once I get my theater done I plan to schedule a meet off set from Art and Cliff. Maybe we can get to a quarterly get together??
> 
> 
> Oh and Ken/Art thank you for sending me down this path, I don't regret it one bit



LOL, too funny, "cats and dogs living together". Gotta love it.










I do have some pretty well behaved animals!










"What a group of people".


Ain't no DOUBT about it my friend. We have come a long way and all of the people we have met and still meet along the way FAAAARRRRR exceed our expectations in every way. It's been a blast making it this far and for the most to be able to shine along and ride the wave, well, welcome aboard.


This is just the beginning.










Mike Parker, William, Clarence, Mr. Sonneborn, Don Wallace, Don Kellogg, Terry (DAD), Ken, Doug Baisy, Curt Palme, Gino, Antorsae, and the list goes ON AND ON.


EVERYONE IS FAMILY in here. Everyone.

















Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

And Midget Strippers...


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13242707
> 
> 
> Oh and Ken/Art thank you for sending me down this path, I don't regret it one bit



Hey,insanity has been proven not to be contagious and besides my doctor told me that you and I had totally different diagnoses.










Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I think the home theater bug is polymorphic, each time it changes just a little


----------



## overclkr

The quote of the year for Wallace. Knowing what he has experienced being with him, has been an absolute blast. It's like seeing me in a mirror.









*"Having seen a really damn good system before and after Ken’s work, the statement here of “You will get the 110% most out of your system when it has been professionally calibrated” is right on! I don’t mean to take anything away from Cliff’s abilities but Ken adds the COMPLETED touch; Bar none! WOW factor again. I am really glad to have been able to see the “before and after” scenarios. As for the DLP being brighter, well, that was because Ken had not done his magic yet on the stack. Once he did, the stack was “on top”."*


Cliffy


----------



## D6500Ken

Thanks one and all for the many kind words. I really appreciate it.










The Reverend is heading to Art's and Don's this weekend to exorcise the color demons out of their primaries!


Stay tuned...



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/13252328
> 
> 
> Thanks one and all for the many kind words. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> The Reverend is going stop by Art's and Don's this weekend to exorcise the color demons out of their primaries!
> 
> 
> Stay tuned...
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Bastards. I wanna go!!!!!!!
























BTW, STAR TREK ROCKS!!!!! A bit noisy, but VERY NICE!!!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

So when is the reverend coming down under???










Can't wait to get home, it's too damn cold, have gone from freezing Chicago to freezing NY. But first, going to go nuts this weekend in Vegas!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I have exorcised the daemons, this theater is clear..


Run to the light, Cliff. Run as fast as you can! Reverend is in the light! The Reverend is waiting for you in the light. Go to the light Cliff... Inside this spectral light is salvation, all hail the Reverend..


See you this weekend Ken..


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13252901
> 
> 
> So when is the reverend coming down under???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get home, it's too damn cold, have gone from freezing Chicago to freezing NY. But first, going to go nuts this weekend in Vegas!



Gino I must be stalking you I'll be in Albany NY next week, then possibly on to Singapore and Australia.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13252312
> 
> 
> The quote of the year for Wallace. Knowing what he has experienced being with him, has been an absolute blast. It's like seeing me in a mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Big Dog, I have a feeling that if this were about 15 years ago and we were in the same town, we could (or would) have done some serious damage!!!










wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13252901
> 
> 
> So when is the reverend coming down under???



Gino, if the Reverend makes plan on going to your place, can you make it an "Official HT Meet Down Under"? It would give me a great reason to plan a vacation..










BTW, it was great to see you again and meet Carlos and Madeline. I hope they enjoyed the Brian Regan (stand up comedian) dvd.










Also, can you ask either of them what the comedian's name was they told me about? I forgot and would like to see if I can find any dvd material here. (I love stand-up comedy stuff!)


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13252901
> 
> 
> So when is the reverend coming down under???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get home, it's too damn cold, have gone from freezing Chicago to freezing NY. But first, going to go nuts this weekend in Vegas!



Ahhhhhh Vegas. Your going to have a BLAST!!!!!!! 76 degrees on Saturday!


----------



## overclkr

Ahhhhhhhhh, got my boxes from VDC today. I always have them send me packing before shipping tubes.










Hopefully in a couple of weeks, my LUG's will be back.










Anybody see 3:10 to Yuma yet? That movie has some of the BEST BLACKS I have ever seen from a film. Simply incredible.


Hopefully I'll get time to take some shots before I pass out.
























Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Good go on the boxes I always had them send me packaging as well no sense in taking chances.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13262876
> 
> 
> Good go on the boxes I always had them send me packaging as well no sense in taking chances.



Hell no!!! You got that right.


Was just digging on your construction thread. Those pics of the SVS subs are SICK.










Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Vegas. I just left it last night. Was there for the Sony line show. Not a CRT in sight nor any RPTVs. unlike Cedia, there was no gloating over the then potential demise of HD DVD. Nothingnew in projectors.


I'm the black sheep of this family. Cliff didn't even list me as a member.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/13264372
> 
> 
> Vegas. I just left it last night. Was there for the Sony line show. Not a CRT in sight nor any RPTVs. unlike Cedia, there was no gloating over the then potential demise of HD DVD. Nothingnew in projectors.
> 
> 
> I'm the black sheep of this family. Cliff didn't even list me as a member.



We need to talk to the guys about june.


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Good times today Cliff, the Reverend just left the house of Don =8^). We watched a few clips, he gave me some points to look into pretty much what I thought I needed to do. Getting so close to finishing this dam thing...


----------



## MikeEby

I am getting the chance to meet the Reverend. I am buying Art's old Atlantic Technology Pro/Preamp from Ken and he is nice enought to stop by and drop it off, what a great guy!


Mike


----------



## wallace1234

Big Dog! Just getting around to messing with the 6pg xtra. Pulled the lens and the tubes are GREAT!!! Especially, the blue!


Of the 8-10 projectors I have (or have had), this is the best condition yet!!!


I owe you a few more BBQ's and a new bottle of 12-year old scotch.










Thanks again,

wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13267908
> 
> 
> Big Dog! Just getting around to messing with the 6pg xtra. Pulled the lens and the tubes are GREAT!!! Especially, the blue!
> 
> 
> Of the 8-10 projectors I have (or have had), this is the best condition yet!!!
> 
> 
> I owe you a few more BBQ's and a new bottle of 12-year old scotch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> wallace



You owe me nothing my friend.










We do however need to make sure that Doc is here for the next meet! This way we can both thank him!

















That projector is going to look smokin' after Ken lays his hands on it!


Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Yes, the exorcist came to my home yesterday. The result... the best projected images I have ever seen in my life !











Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13268209
> 
> 
> Yes, the exorcist came to my home yesterday. The result... the best projected images I have ever seen in my life !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art




Looking foward to sucking down some Pinot Noir and checking it out.










My stack is drifting like a mad man right now since putting your tubes in it. The projectors geometry is being way over driven right now.


When I get my tubes back from VDC, I'm going to have to reset them to factory default.


Not looking foward to it.










I am though, looking foward to how it looks when it's done!

















Cliffy


----------



## dochlywd

So we know who won the PG XTRA in the raffle, but who won the Audyssey?











Glad to see that the Xtra has found a good home!!!!


Enjoy!!!


I'll have to definitley make sure to get out to the next one!!! I can't wait until MP gets done with his work and Arli and Cliff get out their Crayons and Paper to lay out how a stack would be possible in my HT!!!!


I don't think I'll ever get to Cliffy's level, but hey, I don't mind being the Burger King next to the McDonalds!!!


Doc


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13268595
> 
> 
> So we know who won the PG XTRA in the raffle, but who won the Audyssey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that the Xtra has found a good home!!!!
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> Doc



Thanks! The pj looks great! From just the few minutes and very rough set-up Cliff and Arli did last weekend, I could tell then that this was a great machine! Many thanks to you!










The Audyssey went to the Reverend of Raster! lol







(which is where it came from).


Looking forward to the next meet for sure!


All I can say is, "Thank goodness for Cliff, Amy and their family for letting these events go on." It's a bunch of work for them....


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13268595
> 
> 
> So we know who won the PG XTRA in the raffle, but who won the Audyssey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that the Xtra has found a good home!!!!
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> I'll have to definitley make sure to get out to the next one!!! I can't wait until MP gets done with his work and Arli and Cliff get out their Crayons and Paper to lay out how a stack would be possible in my HT!!!!
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll ever get to Cliffy's level, but hey, I don't mind being the Burger King next to the McDonalds!!!
> 
> 
> Doc



Um, I think your modded G90 is going to look better for some reason.










I cant wait to see it.


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13268740
> 
> 
> Thanks! The pj looks great! From just the few minutes and very rough set-up Cliff and Arli did last weekend, I could tell then that this was a great machine! Many thanks to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Audyssey went to the Reverend of Raster! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which is where it came from).
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the next meet for sure!
> 
> 
> All I can say is, "Thank goodness for Cliff, Amy and their family for letting these events go on." It's a bunch of work for them....
> 
> 
> wallace



Stop it Don. I'm blushing.










Oh, I think I am going to break out that brisket tomorrow.










Dude, YOU ROCK!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah I think I'm going to Sam's Club. I need to buy one of those units. I can't afford to be in BBQ rehab, I'm starting to twitch.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13272085
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I'm going to Sam's Club. I need to buy one of those units. I can't afford to be in BBQ rehab, I'm starting to twitch.



Let me know if you find the smoker. Yesterday, when we were at Sam's Club, they only had 1 left. It was on sale for $150.00. I think I might just buy it as Sam's has a funny way of buying about 20 truck loads of items, then, when they are gone, they are gone.


EDIT: Ha. I just googled Masterbuilt Smoker and they are available on line from a few different sources.

wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Which model is your Masterbuilt Smoker ?


----------



## dochlywd

I stumbled across this post in the SMX thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=391 


I think a certain someone should extend a personal invitation to him.











Doc


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13272944
> 
> 
> Which model is your Masterbuilt Smoker ?



If you look at the masterbuilt.com web site, it's model # 20070206. I really enjoy mine or should I say, our family really enjoys it. Pork Shoulder, beef brisket, ribs (which BTW we forgot to cook at Cliff's), and chicken is great IMO.


Cooks evenly, maintains selected temperature and is easy to clean and store away.


Wallace


----------



## dochlywd

I don't have my contacts in right now so things are a little fuzzy. But does that say


"MASTERBAITER POLE-SMOKER" ?


----------



## overclkr

Hehehehehe, he said pole smoker.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

He said Smoke, oh yes it continues the long line of dick jokes from the meet. Oh my gawd..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13286068
> 
> 
> He said Smoke, oh yes it continues the long line of dick jokes from the meet. Oh my gawd..



Rectal Rectifier.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13286068
> 
> 
> He said Smoke, oh yes it continues the long line of dick jokes from the meet. Oh my gawd..



I'm glad I was passed-out during that time.










wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13220357
> 
> 
> I'll send off your remote real soon.



Got the remote this evening. Cool.


Thanks again.


wallace


----------



## wallace1234

Cliff,

I forgot to ask, but, how deep is your second row platform? Also, are you using the berkline 090 seats?


Man, I still have so many questions for you, Arli, Ken and Don K.(cheech or chong








).


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13314405
> 
> 
> Got the remote this evening. Cool.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> wallace



Have fun this weekend big dog.

















The little time I spent with it, it was nice.











I wanna say that the room is 13X18 if I'm not mistaken I could be wrong though. We'll have to have Arli chime in.










I'm pulling the tubes from the stack next week and installing them back into the loaner.










Arli will be happy as a clam.










Time to go to Aussie in the mean time and help Gino do a kick ass blend.
























Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Oh, and the seats were an Ebay special.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

He has coaster seats I have the Berkline 090s. I'll send you a few links and answer any questions you have on the riser, not a problem. If you want to get serious on the cheap you could go to the Auralex site they offer a free room evaluation. Cliff did you include the space behind the screen, since you have an AT screen that is part of the room when it comes to volume


Here is the link for the Personalized Room Analysis that Auralex offers.


If I get over to your area, I work cheap usually for BBQ and Beer =8^)


----------



## overclkr

Nope, the room behind the screen is not included!


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13316410
> 
> 
> He has coaster seats I have the Berkline 090s. I'll send you a few links and answer any questions you have on the riser, not a problem. If you want to get serious on the cheap you could go to the Auralex site they offer a free room evaluation. Cliff did you include the space behind the screen, since you have an AT screen that is part of the room when it comes to volume
> 
> 
> Here is the link for the Personalized Room Analysis that Auralex offers.
> 
> 
> If I get over to your area, I work cheap usually for BBQ and Beer =8^)



Got the other link. Thanks! I just printed it and will read in a while.


The reason I was asking is that Roman from Ultimate HT recommends at least 6' depth for the berkline 090 footprint. If I build a riser 6' from the back wall (my room if 16' long or deep), the front row will be too close to the screen.


I would like to use 090 seats for from and back.


But, of course I don't want to build the riser then figure out it is longer or shorter than needed. SPACE IS TIGHT!!!


Also, do you know what type or model Cliff's are? The seemed to be pretty comfortable. (I know they are easy to pass out in





















)


wallace


----------



## Clarence

wallace,


My front row are Berk 090's if you want to carry them down to your place to see how they fit


-Clarence


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13322512
> 
> 
> wallace,
> 
> 
> My front row are Berk 090's if you want to carry them down to your place to see how they fit
> 
> 
> -Clarence




Wow, only Clarence would make an offer like this! Nicest, most helpful guy on the forum in my opinion.


----------



## Clarence

wallace only lives 6 houses down the same street that I live on (yet we didn't know that until we met on Curt's forum in a whole 'nother country), so it's no big deal for him to throw my recliners in the back of his truck to see how they fit in his HT... watch a movie, check the seating distances with his screen size


No matter how much masking tape you measure on the floor, or how many distance calculators you use, there's no substitute for a full-size mockup.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13322604
> 
> 
> Wow, only Clarence would make an offer like this! Nicest, most helpful guy on the forum in my opinion.


































+1


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13323883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1



Yeah that does say it all..


I'm pretty sure they are Showtimes, I've seen some called Orion that might be it as well

http://www.theaterseatstore.com/1/1/category.asp?cat=35 

http://www.moviechairs.com/OrionDetail.html


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13322512
> 
> 
> wallace,
> 
> 
> My front row are Berk 090's if you want to carry them down to your place to see how they fit
> 
> 
> -Clarence



Just too damn cool!!!


As for watching a movie, I need to get the sony 1272 down and get the nec up. I might have to redo some of my unistrut first.


Do you think having your 090's reclined would need 6' of space?


wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13323883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1



If we get you to move in between our houses, we wont need to have any subs. We can just listen to yours.

















wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13324121
> 
> 
> Yeah that does say it all..
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they are Showtimes, I've seen some called Orion that might be it as well
> 
> http://www.theaterseatstore.com/1/1/category.asp?cat=35
> 
> http://www.moviechairs.com/OrionDetail.html



Thanks! The moviechairs site shows good details on the chairs as far as the dimensions go.


Do you think or know if there is much difference between the Berkline and Orion? I dont think that I could use the fully reclined position as someone would be looking at the ceiling.


Very good stuff.


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

The major difference between those chairs IMO is the padding and the width. The coasters are good but the Berklines seem to be more lush, better padding. There is of course several options for fabrics and leathers on the Berklines but the structure and padding, seems to be the same only differing by model.


----------



## bbfarmht

Really guys I'm still geekin bout seeing Cliffs theater, Dan and I thought it was quite impressive. and didn't stop talking 'bout it all the way home(it was a 2 hour drive home). I can only hope to some day have my theater come half as close to Cliffs. With some of the recent forums I've been reading bout cinescope and speakers I've become more aware how time consuming this venture has and will become. Don said at one point that he has alot invested in his and I thought to my self, naw I wont have near that in mine. I can only hope that were not old and gray by the time I can say let's have a meet at my house. Because thats the only way I can repay Cliff and the rest of you for the awesome time we had. I cant wait for the next meet, but I would like to have one of my own. All i can say Cliff is WOW, great food, Great people, Awesome time. My wife says that she would like to come next time, I would like her to see how a ht properly setup and calibrated can look like so shed have a little more enthusiasm about this project I have taken on. So to some up what I have been saying, Can't wait till the next time to see everyone in person talk spend more time(Maybe bring the fithwheel and camp in front of Cliffs). Thank You so very much Cliff!!!!



Adam


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh yeah it's getting up there last count of receipts it's something like 65k into the room. Hard to believe but the sale slips don't lie and I'm not done yet, getting really close. I'm starting to think there will always be something to add or upgrade in the room. Not sure if I will go CIH for a while though.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13337400
> 
> 
> Oh yeah it's getting up there last count of receipts it's something like 65k into the room. Hard to believe but the sale slips don't lie and I'm not done yet, getting really close. I'm starting to think there will always be something to add or upgrade in the room. Not sure if I will go CIH for a while though.



Holy crap! $65k? Dam, wish I could roll like that!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13334630
> 
> 
> Thank You so very much Cliff!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Adam



No, THANK YOU!










Isn't it nice to meet pretty much normal people for once?










I need to come check out that farm dude..........


Sounds like a blast!


I wanna bring my Glock though ok?










I'm looking foward to that camper being parked in front of my house for the next meet. Too cool.










Oh, and dude, you will like it even more with my original tubes back in them.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13337589
> 
> 
> Holy crap! $65k? Dam, wish I could roll like that!



Me too!!!!































Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I know I couldn't believe it when I started adding up the slips. But then again every time I go to Home Depot it's at least $300. I have no regrets, and besides I have to try to keep up with Cliff.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13338057
> 
> 
> I know I couldn't believe it when I started adding up the slips. But then again every time I go to Home Depot it's at least $300. I have no regrets, and besides I have to try to keep up with Cliff.



Big Dog you kill me.










I'm sitting here laughing my ass off right now.










Now all I need is some Cheech and Chong to top off the night.










Damn that was funny!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

It's true and you know it =8^). I look up to you after all, your one of the three people that got me into this...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13338630
> 
> 
> It's true and you know it =8^). I look up after all your one of the three people that got me into this...



Big dog, I'm with ya big time. You have to realize though that it is thanks to you that I have gotten this far. Dude the audio is kick ass. I love it.


I picked up the A35 from a forum member and so far, I'm really impressed. It's a marked improvement over the A2. Pretty big difference.


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Wow that's cool I have always wondered what the A35 offered over the XA2. I'm still debating if I will pick up a ton of HDs for $9.99 or if I will just keep the 100 or so I have at this point.


Big Dog check out the cost break down on my thread in the construction area. I'm going I need to redo the lumber estimates, it's probably higher.


----------



## bbfarmht

Thanks to Cliff I'm in this BIG TIME after seeing his setup I know I have to go all out or don't even try. Its not worth just kinda doing this, to get the most out of the ht experience I need to try do everything right. With that said Ken will hear from me in the near future, also I now have bigger and better plans for my setup. I plan on doing cinemascope, a smx acoustically transparent screen, an 808s blend, still not sure how I'm gonna handle the audio,but (hint hint) I'm sure Don & Cliff can give me tips. Theres much more I'm thinking of. My wife is not going to like the bill but when she sees the result I'm sure I'll get a pat on the back(maybe harder than I'd like).


Adam


----------



## overclkr

Yep. It's the Sonneborn Syndrome.

















Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

One of us... One of us...


Of course we have tips, tricks, midget strippers etc...


----------



## overclkr

Don't forget about the mint.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah Mint.. Hey up state New York is pretty cool... Might go further up state this weekend.


----------



## overclkr

Beautiful up there. Just gorgeous. Used to love driving through there to get to Canada when I was driving truck.


Hope all is well yo.


Cliff


----------



## bbfarmht

I like that, midget strippers using table leg for stripper poles,







Tell me does this sound to big a 15 foot by 25 foot room sporting a 140" wide cinemascope screen? I like the idea but the wife says she thinks its too big, but she did say that she wanted a screen half the size of a commercial theater.


----------



## skylooker1

Remember, you'll lose the punch if you go to big with 8" projector, even two. I would be curious to see how it preforms though, also have two BG808s. Wait, then I'd need another parts machine or two. I'd better stick with one.


Mike





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13353591
> 
> 
> I like that, midget strippers using table leg for stripper poles,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me does this sound to big a 15 foot by 25 foot room sporting a 140" wide cinemascope screen? I like the idea but the wife says she thinks its too big, but she did say that she wanted a screen half the size of a commercial theater.


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/13354678
> 
> 
> Remember, you'll lose the punch if you go to big with 8" projector, even two.
> 
> Mike



Well thats what I've been wondering if that would be 2 big! I've thought about going with a 120" wide screen than I think to myself that I'd have 2 machines why not 140" wide. Like I've said before I am new to this and I have lots of questions.







Still thinking about Dons midget strippers!!


----------



## bbfarmht

Midget strippers coming out of a hemp covered van, smoke a rollin, hackin, coughin!!!LOL


----------



## wkosmann




> Quote:
> Tell me does this sound to big a 15 foot by 25 foot room sporting a 140" wide cinemascope screen? I like the idea but the wife says she thinks its too big, but she did say that she wanted a screen half the size of a commercial theater.



My HT (which includes a blended pair of Marquee 9500s) is 15 feet wide by 24 feet deep, and the SMX acoustically transparent screen is 144 inches wide. I think the HT even has the Cliffy Official Seal of Approval.










So, dude, your dimensions are spot on!


----------



## overclkr

+1










Cliffy


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff,


How much more light does a 9" sony have than a 8" Barco? A lot I think. The large screen would be awesome. I just don't think it's going to come anywhere close to the picture when you blended the G90's. It would probably be OK for me. But I think my BG808s is a little dim on a 4/3 120" diagonal. And my tubes only have about 350- 400 hours.


----------



## overclkr

Mike,


What did Ken measure on your screen? What was the gain again?


Cliff


----------



## skylooker1

I know, but lums are kind a like speed. 100 mph is fast 150 feels twice as fast, 170 twice as fast again. So the difference between 7 and 10 lums looks like double.


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/13356000
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> How much more light does a 9" sony have than a 8" Barco? A lot I think.



I don't think there should be that much of a difference. Heck I'm using the same tubes that a g70 has. I could be wrong but the light output should be fairly close. Still not sure bout' the size, the wife thinks I'm crazy for wanting a large screen like that. No matter what I am going to make the room 15x25, then if I choose the smaller screen then I can always go bigger if I decide to blend a 9"!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13363067
> 
> 
> I don't think there should be that much of a difference. Heck I'm using the same tubes that a g70 has. I could be wrong but the light output should be fairly close. Still not sure bout' the size, the wife thinks I'm crazy for wanting a large screen like that. No matter what I am going to make the room 15x25, then if I choose the smaller screen then I can always go bigger if I decide to blend a 9"!!!



I say go for it. You might not get anything over 5 to 6 foot lamberts and thats with cranking the tubes though.


If the room is light controlled, that would actually be watchable considering the size of the screen. I'd put the first row at exactly one screen width.


What blending solution are you looking at?


Keep in mind....... not even most of todays digitals can light up a screen that big.


I wish I could tell you to go high gain, but blending limits you to flat gain.


Put a digitial though on a high power, hmmmmm...... setting aside the lack of true black, I'd be willing to bet it would look really good.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

So guys, I leave for Gino's place out in Aussieland on Tuesday.


I just dropped 5 bills on content!!!!!!!!































Really looking foward to going out to set up his system with him. Oh, the screenshots.... Can't wait.
























The travel time from the runway at Ohare is 27.5 hours until I reach Cairns. Oh my is that going to suck ASS SO BAD. Luckilly I am going to well equip myself with some really good sleeping pills.
























Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reio-ta* /forum/post/13365240
> 
> 
> Hey Cliffy,
> 
> 
> You're thread is getting so long now, so I'd have no idea where to look!
> 
> 
> Your G90 film residue on the tubes finally get resolved? Next time don't eat the BBQ near your tubes



Kinda hard to avoid when you got Don cookin'!










Cliffy


----------



## CaspianM

So cliff what is up with the new avatar?


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13365347
> 
> 
> The travel time from the runway at Ohare is 27.5 hours until I reach Cairns. Oh my is that going to suck ASS SO BAD. Luckilly I am going to well equip myself with some really good sleeping pills.



You're going to be tired as hell when you arrive, but that's all good, I won't be home for another 7 hours so you can catch up on sleep. Plus, by the end of this trip I reckon you'll be begging for more sleep.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaspianM* /forum/post/13365552
> 
> 
> So cliff what is up with the new avatar?



I'm not really sure yet. I'm wondering this myself.










I was so sick of the old avatar and looking around for 60X60 avatars is not a lot of fun.










I'll bump it again in a bit.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13365665
> 
> 
> You're going to be tired as hell when you arrive, but that's all good, I won't be home for another 7 hours so you can catch up on sleep. Plus, by the end of this trip I reckon you'll be begging for more sleep.



Gino, your the reason why I'm even leaving my country in the first place.










It's my first time. I'm a virgin.










I hope that people remember me for who I am and how much fun I can be when I leave. Can't wait.

















It's gonna be a blast. I wanna visit the Casino big dog.










I'm pretty much looking at it this way........


SLEEP IS NOT AN OPTION.










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

The food and scenery in my neck of the woods is awesome, but don't get too excited about the Casino. It's tiny and nothing compared to what I saw in Vegas.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13365665
> 
> 
> Plus, by the end of this trip I reckon you'll be begging for more sleep.



GO Gino GO!!!
























Big Dog, you lucky Dog! Have a blast. And you know we'll be saying, "SCREEN SHOTS!".


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13365870
> 
> 
> The food and scenery in my neck of the woods is awesome, but don't get too excited about the Casino. It's tiny and nothing compared to what I saw in Vegas.



I like it that way.










You gotta remember big dog, the bigger the casino, the bigger the budget.


I'll take the odd's at the small place in Aussie before Vegas any day.


I hit the 20 pound mark this morning on my diet. 20 pounds!!!!! WOW!


I plan on EATING VERY WELL for my time with you. We are going to eat like Kings.


When I get back I'm going to start excersise.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

You dropped $500 on HD and Blu-Ray? Did you see the deals on deep discount? I need to get in on that. Best Buy has a ton of $9.99 HD DVDs as well which you can pick up in the store when ordered on the internet.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13365347
> 
> 
> So guys, I leave for Gino's place out in Aussieland on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> I just dropped 5 bills on content!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking foward to going out to set up his system with him. Oh, the screenshots.... Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The travel time from the runway at Ohare is 27.5 hours until I reach Cairns. Oh my is that going to suck ASS SO BAD. Luckilly I am going to well equip myself with some really good sleeping pills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Be careful young man, sleeping pills and a gallon of wine may or may not mix under ideal circumstances.










Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13367526
> 
> 
> Be careful young man, sleeping pills and a gallon of wine may or may not mix under ideal circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Note to self. DO NOT bring cigs on the plane.........


After 12 hours Cliffy would probably be willing to risk getting in trouble to light up..........










Cliffy


----------



## bbfarmht

Dagnabbit I still owe Wallace some buffalo butt. Dont worry you'll be bbqin buffalo soon buddy:0!!! Cliff you think you could stuff me into your carry on? I mean hell compared to skylooker I'm a midget.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13372702
> 
> 
> Dagnabbit I still owe Wallace some buffalo butt. Dont worry you'll be bbqin buffalo soon buddy:0!!! Cliff you think you could stuff me into your carry on? I mean hell compared to skylooker I'm a midget.



Compared to Skylooker everyone's a midget.










Art


----------



## skylooker1

Where's the love?


----------



## overclkr

Lol!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/13372702
> 
> 
> Dagnabbit I still owe Wallace some buffalo butt. Dont worry you'll be bbqin buffalo soon buddy:0!!! Cliff you think you could stuff me into your carry on? I mean hell compared to skylooker I'm a midget.



Buffalo Butt.




























No hurry; sounds good to me. Let me know what the shipping is and I'll send back. Also, get some "round steak" type cuts. I'll make some jerky and send it back.


wallace


----------



## overclkr

Mmmmmmmm........... Jerky......... Yum........


----------



## Don_Kellogg

And now a Yak


----------



## overclkr

I'm using SMX screen material ( http://www.smxscreen.com ). I love it and it's very easy to keep clean. The 1292 is a very nice projector and from what I understand it is NOT dim at all. I think you just have to drive it with higher numbers compared with other 9" sets.


You'll love it!


Thanks for the kind words!


Cliff


----------



## zamboniman

the smx is a plastic/nylon type material.... really tough and durable too.. you could probably clean it with a fire hose and have no ill affects.


That said with BO cloth I'd use the other side as it is usually matte enough to not hotspot yet give a little more gain and as you've noted can be wiped off


----------



## bbfarmht

the cineWeave is not microperf its woven loosely. From what I saw at Cliff's is quite impressive you have to be fairly close to notice the weave.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reio-ta* /forum/post/13395460
> 
> 
> I sit ~6.5 feet away. Most people consider that close. I'll probably need to see a sample. I'm real picky is all. I see it says there's no sparklies. I hope that's true.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> 
> I made a new thread about this so I don't contaminate Cliffy's party thread here. If anyone has any more comments they'd like to share in my decision. You can post there. Thanks.



Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## overclkr

I leave for Australia tomorrow!!!!!!!! I'll make sure to post plenty of pictures!!!!!


Look out Gino, HERE I COME!!!!!!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13403409
> 
> 
> Look out Gino, HERE I COME!!!!!!!!!!
























Where do I hide?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13404081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I hide?



So what does Kangaroo taste like????


Yummy tropical Cairns Australia. Cant WAIT!!!!!!!!!































Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

You lucky bastard, things changed I'm off to Aldershot uk after this next week in Albany NY. I'd really like some place warm in the cool months for once.


You gonna drink some kangaroo beer while your there? I hear it comes in a furry pouch!


----------



## overclkr




----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13403409
> 
> 
> I leave for Australia tomorrow!!!!!!!! I'll make sure to post plenty of pictures!!!!!
> 
> 
> Look out Gino, HERE I COME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Headline:

Transcontinental flight grounded after frantic man tries to light cigarette and sets flight attendant's hair ablaze...










Have fun man!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13404984
> 
> 
> Headline:
> 
> Transcontinental flight grounded after frantic man tries to light cigarette and sets flight attendant's hair ablaze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun man!



I bought a 200 piece package of nicotine gum at 4mg a pop.


I think I'll be fine.










You have to admit though, that has to be a very testing experience for most. I know it will be for me. 27.5 hours. GRRRRRRR...........


I went to walgreens last night and bought like 12 magazines.










I have sleeping pills, DVD player, my laptop, my Creative Zen, booze, and quiet ( no kids screaming).










My ass is going to sleep like no tomorrow!


Cliffy


----------



## zamboniman

unfortunately.... you won't be able to take the booze with you.. not carry on anyhow.. just a heads up if you haven't air traveled in awhile. otherwise you'll have to toss it (either in the trash or down your throat) at security


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13404337
> 
> 
> So what does Kangaroo taste like????



Funny you should mention that, guess what Jessica is cooking me for dinner tonight. It's actually a really nice red meat, very good for you too.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13405248
> 
> 
> You have to admit though, that has to be a very testing experience for most. I know it will be for me. 27.5 hours. GRRRRRRR...........



You'll be alright, there should be smoking lounges perhaps or at least just walk outside for a quickie or 5 at each stop over.


----------



## Gino AUS

You ready Cliff???!!!


So I've booked us into a restaurant the night you get here, they serve a mean Kangaroo sirloin. Then we can walk over to the casino from there










I hope the rain goes away this weekend. Its been hot as hell, but spot showers through the day. If it clears up, we shall definitely go sky diving!


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13405248
> 
> 
> ... and quiet (no kids screaming).



Cliffy,


Don't forget earplugs!!



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13406466
> 
> 
> You ready Cliff???!!!
> 
> 
> So I've booked us into a restaurant the night you get here, they serve a mean Kangaroo sirloin. Then we can walk over to the casino from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the rain goes away this weekend. Its been hot as hell, but spot showers through the day. If it clears up, we shall definitely go sky diving!



Mornin' big dog(Evening)!!!!










Kangaroo sirloin huh? Hmmmmmm, I'm nervous.










PLEASE let there be a smoking lounge near in LAX. Did you notice any while you were there? I only have an hour and a half between flights while I'm there. Does Sydney allow smoking in the airport?


Tell Jessica I said Hi!


I will take Hot over a Chicago winter ANYDAY!!!!!! That's why we have Air Conditioning.










Ahhhhhhhh, palm tree's, 80+ degrees, no kids, palm tree's, 80+ degrees, BLACK JACK!!!!










I'm so nervous for this flight. I'm glad I have sleeping pills.







I can't wait to start taking pictures!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/13406721
> 
> 
> Cliffy,
> 
> 
> Don't forget earplugs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Good idea Ken!!!!!!


----------



## Gino AUS

We are going to have some fun.... look what I just unpacked










My new Denon AVP-A1HDCI - RRP AU$12,999

Check out features on this baby! > http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3922.asp 


(sorry about the blurry photos, I'm warming up my liver







)


----------



## overclkr

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! You don't play do you!!!!!!! Time to go and pack some SACD's!!!!!!!!!































Dude, I just woke up and I am so excited already!!!! I have issues!










What equalizer does that bad boy use?


**EDIT, found it, Audyssey.**


Dude that thing looks SWEET.


Cliffy


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13406794



Nice! Plus plenty of HDMI inputs.


And look at that bokeh! Easy to recognize the 50/1.4. A bit shallow on the DoF on the right side, but I'd love to play with that lens.


Cliff, have a great trip! I just checked your seat assignment online... enjoy sitting between those screaming kids the whole way.










I would love to try some of that Kangaroo sirloin. I bet wallace could bbq it, too.


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13407011
> 
> 
> Easy to recognize the 50/1.4. A bit shallow on the DoF on the right side, but I'd love to play with that lens.



Hey Clarence, I used my brothers Mark III and his TS-E 24mm f/3.5 and shot this.


Cliffy, Are we going to see some screen shots off the 7" LCD from the in flight movie?



















What a camera!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Watch out for those sting rays....


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13407011
> 
> 
> And look at that bokeh! Easy to recognize the 50/1.4. A bit shallow on the DoF on the right side, but I'd love to play with that lens.



Getting very technical now Clarence







Yeh, I think the bokeh and the shallow DoF really give it a dreamy look


----------



## overclkr

My flight is delayed in chicago.

















Why do I have a feeling that my whole trip out is going to get jacked.........


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13412745
> 
> 
> Getting very technical now Clarence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, I think the bokeh and the shallow DoF really give it a dreamy look



Now it looks dreamy....










Mike


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13413138
> 
> 
> My flight is delayed in chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I have a feeling that my whole trip out is going to get jacked.........



What?! U aint even left yet? Run! Have a bunch more smokes before leaving!


I'm sure you will make up for any lost time once you get there.


wallace


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13413138
> 
> 
> My flight is delayed in chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I have a feeling that my whole trip out is going to get jacked.........



Because your lack of smoking is making you paranoid! Hang in there, you'll be right.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13413138
> 
> 
> My flight is delayed in chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I have a feeling that my whole trip out is going to get jacked.........



Hmm delayed flight in Chicago, are they ever on time? I was 2 hours late on a flight into Chicago, and another 2 hours late on the way out last Friday. They are never on time.


Hopefully it goes well for you, that's a bear of a flight.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13407011
> 
> 
> I would love to try some of that Kangaroo sirloin. I bet wallace could bbq it, too.



Sounds like a good "food topic" for the next HT meet (meat?).










I'm ready.


wallace


----------



## overclkr

Well guys, today totally sucked donkey balls. I'm back at home right now because my flight got cancelled.










I'm going to bed...........










Cliff


----------



## HT_Fan

and the irukandji... That would make for a bad day... CRIKIES!!!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13410791
> 
> 
> Watch out for those sting rays....


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13415344
> 
> 
> Well guys, today totally sucked donkey balls. I'm back at home right now because my flight got cancelled.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13415344
> 
> 
> Well guys, today totally sucked donkey balls. I'm back at home right now because my flight got cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bed...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Bummer..................










wallace


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13415344
> 
> 
> Well guys, today totally sucked donkey balls. I'm back at home right now because my flight got cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bed...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff




Damn! That blows.


You still going?


Cliff, if you end up having a long layover, delay, in L.A. let me know, I could show you around town, better than sitting in the airport.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13420145
> 
> 
> Damn! That blows.
> 
> 
> You still going?
> 
> 
> Cliff, if you end up having a long layover, delay, in L.A. let me know, I could show you around town, better than sitting in the airport.



I hope so. The flights to LA from Chicago are booked solid with all airlines. The earliest that Qantas could get me out was Saturday but that cant work.


I had to pay 500 bucks for a flight (there were like 13 total flights with 2 or three available seats that cost even MORE one way) to Salt Lake City tomorrow morning at 7am then connect to LA for a noon arrival. Provided I get to LA ok, I fly out for Sydney at 10:30pm.


Fingers crossed.


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Dam Bro... hope it all works out.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13423960
> 
> 
> Dam Bro... hope it all works out.



I'm good yo.










As long as I make it to LA I'm good. From there I can relax as I will be no longer in the US.










I had to extend my trip today to 13 days instead of 8. It should be interesting to say the least. I don't think I'm going to want to come home.


When you hit your first stop and they cannot even get you out it's not a good thing at all. Wasted a whole day and backed up my trip two days.


Poor Gino, he is gonna be so sick of me by the time I leave.
























I'm packing up my little Dell for him tonight. I have to show him a DLP this early with Sin City playing.































Funny thing though, after all this talk of digital this little Dell is 4 years old now and pumping strong. Let's see how it does after the trip to Kangaroo Sirloin.










Cliffy


----------



## bbfarmht

Damn, and I krammed myself in that carry-on bag for nothin!!!! And I'm not even double jointed!!! OUCH!!! Hope things go better Cliffy.


Adam


P.S. smoke'em if ya got'em!!!


----------



## overclkr

Hehe, I've already started the party. I'm going out with a BANG!!!!!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'll be in chicago again next week, I'm going to try to sing by Bomrats place.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13426125
> 
> 
> I'll be in chicago again next week, I'm going to try to sing by Bomrats place.



Are you considering trying out for American Idol?










But seriously, I'll be there too so we should all get together.



Ken Whitcomb

Registered Audyssey Installer


----------



## Don_Kellogg

That sounds great yeah I caught that been one of those days, singing and what not... What days will you be in the area Ken?


----------



## overclkr

Gooday Mate's!!!!!! I'm in Australia!!!!!










One last plane ride to go!


----------



## D6500Ken

How many cigarettes have you smoked since you got off the flight to Sydney?











Ken Whitcomb

Registered Audyssey Installer


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13439376



Cool! Does the toilet really swirl in the opposite direction on the other side of the world?


How was the flight?


----------



## Ericglo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13439376
> 
> 
> Gooday Mate's!!!!!! I'm in Australia!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last plane ride to go!



I am big time jealous. I think it got down into the low 30s here. I will be back in Miami next week to thaw out.







Maybe I can see if Gino wants to bring me over and start another business in Cairns.


----------



## MikeEby

You just got out of Windy in time Cliff...Tons of flights canceled out of O’Hare...Big ass snow storm.


Mike


----------



## Art Sonneborn

We have eight inches here as of about an hour ago.


Art


----------



## Blasst

And its 80 degrees here in Orange County, Ca., and I need to get the lawn mowed!


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13440438
> 
> 
> And its 80 degrees here in Orange County, Ca., and I need to get the lawn mowed!




Oh yeah...How that San Andreas Fault working out for you guys?










Mike


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/13440513
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...How that San Andreas Fault working out for you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



I'd think its shaking things up!!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13440438
> 
> 
> And its 80 degrees here in Orange County, Ca., and I need to get the lawn mowed!



80 Degrees? I'd take that late next week I have to fly out for Kuwait for four weeks heard it's going to be around 122 degrees there. I've been advised to grow a beard, man this is gonna suck.


Cliff glad to se you made it take lots of pictures. Hope even thing goes well no doubt there is a lot to see. Hope you booked flyer miles.


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13440303
> 
> 
> We have eight inches here as of about an hour ago.
> 
> 
> Art



Bragger!!!


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13441592
> 
> 
> I have to fly out for Kuwait for four weeks



What happened to the Singapore Airlines trip...that would have been SOOOOOO nice!!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Well the client wanted to burn the budget before April first. But there is a travel freeze "??" so the VPs said no. This makes me laugh because I've been on the road non stop. Now they want me to take on a short gig in Kuwait. Then it will be Aldershot UK and Zurich Switzerland. Singapore might still happen things change so fast these days.


I'm trying to find Cliff a spot in my company, then we can travel the world taking screen shots


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/13441797
> 
> 
> Bragger!!!

















Wait ,I'm thinking










Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13441903
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find Cliff a spot in my company, then we can travel the world taking screen shots



LOL !


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13441903
> 
> 
> Well the client wanted to burn the budget before April first. But there is a travel freeze "??" so the VPs said no. This makes me laugh because I've been on the road non stop. Now they want me to take on a short gig in Kuwait. Then it will be Aldershot UK and Zurich Switzerland. Singapore might still happen things change so fast these days.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find Cliff a spot in my company, then we can travel the world taking screen shots



Dam, what do you do that you have to travel so much if you don't mind my asking? You must be single or have a very understanding wife.


----------



## skylooker1

Hey Arli,


I hear there is a couple of parts machines with mint tubes in St. John. You might be able to update the loaner without anyone knowing this week. Just put your rabbit suit on and the kids will let you in.











Have fun down-under Cliff...

Happy Easter to all


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13440303
> 
> 
> We have eight inches here as of about an hour ago.
> 
> 
> Art





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/13441797
> 
> 
> Bragger!!!



Hah, Art gave up the goods!










I didn't even take it that way until HT_Fan posted.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13439450
> 
> 
> Cool! Does the toilet really swirl in the opposite direction on the other side of the world?
> 
> 
> How was the flight?



Good Morning from Australia!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gino's house when the sun is first coming up. Every one is still sleeping. I'm having a hard time getting used to literally flipping my schedule upside down!












































Gino's lil' pup.



















HAHA!!!!! GIVE WAY!!!!! HAHA!!!!!!











Dude the plane ride SUCKED! They lost my damn luggage!!!! I have no clothes! I hope they find it cause I need my stuff!!!!


So far so good though. I'm having a blast!


Cliffy


----------



## richlo

So when you get to say "GOODday Mate" - go practice on the dog first..


Looks gorgeous out there..


----------



## Blasst

Cliff,


It's good to see you made it okay, minus your luggage.


Fantastic shots of the terrain! Keep them coming, this is great fun getting a AVS report of your Down Under trip.


Maybe Gino will get you in fighting shape, and you can kick those damn death sticks!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I knew he would find a reason to get nude down under







... Just kiding Big Dawg I know how that is...


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13446501
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting used to literally flipping my schedule upside down!



Cliff,


Hope you have a great time there...I know what you're talking about with the time difference deal though...It really stinks when you are up in the middle of the night and ready for bed at noon. The switch going there is better than coming back. Hate to break this to you but coming back is where the time thing really bites! Many people say many things about this portion of the trip but what has helped me in the past coming back from China is to NOT sleep on the plane back home. This helps days down the road once your back...less travel hangover!!! Just a suggestion...


Again, enjoy your time there...


Tom


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richlo* /forum/post/13446722
> 
> 
> So when you get to say "GOODday Mate" - go practice on the dog first..
> 
> 
> Looks gorgeous out there..



LOL, after speaking with Jessica, I was partly right, it's actually G'day Mate!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13447256
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> It's good to see you made it okay, minus your luggage.
> 
> 
> Fantastic shots of the terrain! Keep them coming, this is great fun getting a AVS report of your Down Under trip.
> 
> 
> Maybe Gino will get you in fighting shape, and you can kick those damn death sticks!



Ahhhhhh everything is starting to fall in place now. I got my luggage back today. I have clothes!!!!!!!










Soon Gino and I will be putting back together his "HOT RODDED" Marquee Ultra's and boy oh boy let me tell you, this system is going to break records!!!!!!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13448243
> 
> 
> I knew he would find a reason to get nude down under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Just kiding Big Dawg I know how that is...



Hehe, he said "nude".










Dude, you would not believe the kind of equipment Gino has. This setup is going to be DA BOMB!!!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/13448438
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> Hope you have a great time there...I know what you're talking about with the time difference deal though...It really stinks when you are up in the middle of the night and ready for bed at noon. The switch going there is better than coming back. Hate to break this to you but coming back is where the time thing really bites! Many people say many things about this portion of the trip but what has helped me in the past coming back from China is to NOT sleep on the plane back home. This helps days down the road once your back...less travel hangover!!! Just a suggestion...
> 
> 
> Again, enjoy your time there...
> 
> 
> Tom



Thanks Tom.










Yeah I was thinking about that myself as my window to go back to work when I get home is VERY SHORT. It's gonna SUCK!!!!!


That's ok though, it's most worth it. Gino and Jessica have been AWESOME hosts so far. Getting to know them over the last year has been a most excellent experience. Life down here culture wise is definitely a pleasant suprise!


Cliff


----------



## bomrat

dude, gday man, have fun there at gino's... take more pics and drink more beer.


i am flying back to chicago monday. phoenix was great. i have a sun burn on my right arm ( passengers arm )


----------



## wallace1234

Don't go broke at the casinos!










PICS! PICS! PICS!


(have a blast!)


wallace


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Great to see things are working out. We got 12" of snow here two nights agn a positive note _I Am Legend_ on Blu Ray has some scenes that are scraping the sky in my fortress of solitude !











Post pics for us and have a great time !










Art


----------



## poolboyclay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13449423
> 
> 
> Hehe, he said "nude".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you would not believe the kind of equipment Gino has. This setup is going to be DA BOMB!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Ahh, pics please??


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Glad to see your settling in. If Gino has no objections post some pictures of the setup.


----------



## Alan Gouger

Glad to see you made it safe. The scenery out Ginos back yard is wild. Cant wait to see Ginos system. I expected nothing but the best


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gouger* /forum/post/13454854
> 
> 
> Glad to see you made it safe. The scenery out Ginos back yard is wild. Cant wait to see Ginos system. I expected nothing but the best



Gino and I were talking tonight and he will be starting a new thread on the blend progress. We got the video part of the chain set up tonight and running with the Diventix so the easy part is out of the way.










Tomorrow, I will post pics of the setup and equipment. His equipment is literally exquisite in many ways. LOVE the speakers. They sound AWESOME paired with his 250WPC Class A amps. WOW!


Tomorrow we start working on the most hot rodded MP9500's I've ever seen. This is gonna be one hell of an experience for sure.


Life down here is SO DIFFERENT than what I'm used to in the states. Even though english is the spoken language, it's a night and day difference.


I will be honest though, I'm having an extremely hard time being away from my family. I never thought I could be such a wuss, but it's true. I miss them deeply. Being half way around the world and not being able to hug and kiss my kids, my wife, has been very difficult for me.


Oh yeah, my wife want's everyone to know that she has my Glock and knows how to use it if anyone thinks they might get spare parts from a stack.
























Cliffy


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13455782
> 
> 
> I will be honest though, I'm having an extremely hard time being away from my family. I never thought I could be such a wuss, but it's true. I miss them deeply. Being half way around the world and not being able to hug and kiss my kids, my wife, has been very difficult for me.
> 
> Cliffy




Awww...the Big Dog has a big heart too.







Ain't that sweet. Have a good time man and just think how much your going to get laid when you get back!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

He's running Classe` amps, I looked into their mono block amps that is some top notch stuff fo sho. You know I would have dropped the coin on them but I would be divorced. I don't know if that would have cost me half of everything or if I would get half back










Are you over the jet lag? Keep us posted on the events sounds like your having wonderful time.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13456022
> 
> 
> Awww...the Big Dog has a big heart too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't that sweet. Have a good time man and just think how much your going to get laid when you get back!



Oh I am going to be hitting that like no tomorrow! Cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13457233
> 
> 
> He's running Classe` amps, I looked into their mono block amps that is some top notch stuff fo sho. You know I would have dropped the coin on them but I would be divorced. I don't know if that would have cost me half of everything or if I would get half back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you over the jet lag? Keep us posted on the events sounds like your having wonderful time.



Yeah I'm over it but still kind of adjusting to the schedule...........


He had these amps custom built for him. Apparantly you just cant purchase them. The sound from the speakers and amps is incredible. You would love it big dog.


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Interesting they had the 400 watt mono blocks at Classic Stereo in Kalamazoo. Either way that rocks, Classe` is the bomb or what ever those kids say these days


----------



## overclkr

Do you guys think that we have some work to do???????





































Brand new LUG's being installed (great job Terry!), along with fan mods, and MP mods like no other on a 13ft wide 1.0 gain NON AT screen. Gonna be sweet.










Cliffy


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13466880
> 
> 
> Do you guys think that we have some work to do???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new LUG's being installed (great job Terry!), along with fan mods, and MP mods like no other on a 13ft wide 1.0 gain NON AT screen. Gonna be sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Cliff, what is the black box in the middle pic with the garden hose size cables coming out the back?


I didn't know you were going to be building projectors?










Mike


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/13467705
> 
> 
> Cliff, what is the black box in the middle pic with the garden hose size cables coming out the back?
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were going to be building projectors?



That would be the PS Audio Power Plant Premier - link 


I know some of you don't believe in balanced regenerated AC, but it works where I am, the power I get in my neck of the woods isn't very good


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Good power equals good times. I bet you get dip, brown outs and other plaguing issues there.


Looks like you have your work cut out for you but it also looks like good times.


----------



## overclkr















































































Cliffy


----------



## newbieDAN

your missing a Red dude.










It seems those marquees aren't the only things you've been lifting


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes we now know the secret of his work out...


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newbieDAN* /forum/post/13476581
> 
> 
> It seems those marquees aren't the only things you've been lifting



Gino is stud ! Looking great man !










Art


----------



## MikeEby

I see 9 lugs….$1700 X 9 = $15300….Humm... this is not a cheap hobbie










Mike


----------



## zamboniman

Based on the entire setup and the ultra expensive audio equipment.... I'd say Gino isn't strapped for $$$$.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah and based on what Cliff says about his subs maybe we should call him the thunder from down under.


----------



## MikeEby









Check out the Lug Stud



















Mike


----------



## Fellenz

Mike,


Once over at Curt's was enough, now I really never want to see that picture again


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/13481841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Hey BIG Fella! Whatcha doing later???


wallace


----------



## Fellenz

Thats not Mike, it's Cliff (G90 Stack)


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/13481841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the Lug Stud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



LOL! Gino and I were CRACKING UP when I posted that! We couldn't resist.


Cliffy


----------



## MikeEby




----------



## overclkr

Dude!!!!! Classic!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!


That is too damn funny!!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/13482200




errr-umm not sure where this is going, not sure how to respond!!!! BTW Cliff I like the---------------------------------------------------Hat!!!!



Adam


----------



## newbieDAN

Double Post Alert bing bing bing


My eyes my eyes


----------



## Blasst

The real reason Cliff went to Australia, is so Gino can get him into tip top shape!










Just yanking your chain Cliff.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

hahaha ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ROFL ROFL I can't breath.. omfg.. Oh that is so something I would do, gotta love photo editors.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newbieDAN* /forum/post/13476581
> 
> 
> your missing a Red dude.



Nope, just a colour corrected red c-element.










> Quote:
> It seems those marquees aren't the only things you've been lifting



I can't help wanting to keep in shape


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13477963
> 
> 
> Gino is stud ! Looking great man !



Thanks Art! You should have seen me in December 07, I was buff and shredded, got down to 6% bodyfat... unfortunately no way to keep it down like that all year round, not good for you. After the month long US trip in Feb/March, I put on about 15lb's of fat and lost 15lb's of muscle. Since I've been back I've managed to get back down to 14% bodyfat, but man it's been tough to get back into the gym routine. I've got to put back on the muscle, I've lost a lot of strength.


How about you Art? You still lifting?


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13484581
> 
> 
> Thanks Art! You should have seen me in December 07, I was buff and shredded, got down to 6% bodyfat... unfortunately no way to keep it down like that all year round, not good for you. After the month long US trip in Feb/March, I put on about 15lb's of fat and lost 15lb's of muscle. Since I've been back I've managed to get back down to 14% bodyfat, but man it's been tough to get back into the gym routine. I've got to put back on the muscle, I've lost a lot of strength.
> 
> 
> How about you Art? You still lifting?



So what's your secret? No secret I'm sure, just hard work but what kind of training do you do and what do you eat?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13484939
> 
> 
> So what's your secret? No secret I'm sure, just hard work but what kind of training do you do and what do you eat?



LOTS OF CHICKEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13485419
> 
> 
> LOTS OF CHICKEN!!!!!!!



Did you have that kangaroo sirloin yet?


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13484581
> 
> 
> Thanks Art! You should have seen me in December 07, I was buff and shredded, got down to 6% bodyfat... unfortunately no way to keep it down like that all year round, not good for you. After the month long US trip in Feb/March, I put on about 15lb's of fat and lost 15lb's of muscle. Since I've been back I've managed to get back down to 14% bodyfat, but man it's been tough to get back into the gym routine. I've got to put back on the muscle, I've lost a lot of strength.
> 
> 
> How about you Art? You still lifting?



You deserve a lot of credit for the hard work. It looks like you have good genetics to go with it !


Yes, I still lift .









Art


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13484574
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help wanting to keep in shape



Heck, Gino I just showed the wife the pics of your place and your tubes she told me heck with me shes moving down under with you!!!! Guess I have the wrong kinda six pack,


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13485753
> 
> 
> Did you have that kangaroo sirloin yet?



Yes! Last weekend I got to eat some. It was suprisingly really good.


The first time I haven't had to say "tastes like chicken"!










It actually tastes like beef. Really good!


Cliffy


----------



## bomrat

roo chops, sounds great man. sign me up... cliffy, blu ray movies are stacking up in my house. need you to come over and have a few beers







oh ya, my friend is coming over with a selection of weaponry....


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/13508637
> 
> 
> roo chops, sounds great man. sign me up... cliffy, blu ray movies are stacking up in my house. need you to come over and have a few beers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh ya, my friend is coming over with a selection of weaponry....



Comin' home soon big dog! We need to get those tubes back in the rightful projector when I get back!


Cliffy


----------



## skylooker1

weaponry


For sale or just looking?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/13508637
> 
> 
> roo chops, sounds great man. sign me up... cliffy, blu ray movies are stacking up in my house. need you to come over and have a few beers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh ya, my friend is coming over with a selection of weaponry....


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Bow staffs?


----------



## Blasst

Cliff,


Are you and Gino still working on the setup? We need to make sure no Razorback tore up Gino's place!


----------



## Blasst

Ah,


I see from another thread you are on your way home, if not home by now Cliff.


----------



## bomrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/13510275
> 
> weaponry
> 
> 
> For sale or just looking?



always looking man


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13543972
> 
> 
> Ah,
> 
> 
> I see from another thread you are on your way home, if not home by now Cliff.



I'm home!!!!!!































As much as I LOVED being in Australia with Gino, nothing compares to being in your own home with your family. Now all I have to do is get used to the time difference and I'll be good.


My experience in Australia was incredible to say the least!


I have pics and stuff but for now, I just got home, so I'm gonna fire up the stack and relax for a while. It's a much deserved break after over 24 hours of travel to get home.










Looking foward to sharing my experience!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Sitting in Amsterdam waiting for a flight to Kuwait... I know what you mean Cliff travel can wear you out. Still I'm going to stay in Amsterdam a few days on the way back..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13545447
> 
> 
> Sitting in Amsterdam waiting for a flight to Kuwait... I know what you mean Cliff travel can wear you out. Still I'm going to stay in Amsterdam a few days on the way back..









































































Nuff Said........


Cliffy


----------



## bomrat

wacha doing up cliffy. its like 1:53am...


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bomrat* /forum/post/13545499
> 
> 
> wacha doing up cliffy. its like 1:53am...



That's because he's still on 5PM aussie time.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13545517
> 
> 
> That's because he's still on 5PM aussie time.



And drinking like a fish!!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13545517
> 
> 
> That's because he's still on 5PM aussie time.



Carly went nuts tonight. She smells your pup.










It's driving her nuts!!!!!!











Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Greetings from Kuwait Yall.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13547832
> 
> 
> Greetings from Kuwait Yall.



Ahh, Don our world traveler. It's like our very own "Where's Waldo?" or "Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?"


----------



## Don_Kellogg

This place is truly amazing.. the people are so nice. It's like the mall of america here. If not for the script on some signs I'd swear I was in Vega, minus the vices. I can't believe the service here it's beyond top notch even better than the service in China.


Funny you should mention Where's Waldo, RayJr from the forum pinged me the other day and made the same statement. Every time I talk to him I'm in a different place.


Welcome home Cliff...


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13548177
> 
> 
> Welcome home Cliff...



I think Cliff might be busy playing with the wife right now...


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13544982
> 
> 
> I'm home!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I LOVED being in Australia with Gino, nothing compares to being in your own home with your family. Now all I have to do is get used to the time difference and I'll be good.
> 
> 
> My experience in Australia was incredible to say the least!
> 
> 
> I have pics and stuff but for now, I just got home, so I'm gonna fire up the stack and relax for a while. It's a much deserved break after over 24 hours of travel to get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking foward to sharing my experience!
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Great to hear it went well and you got home safely.


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13549201
> 
> 
> Great to hear it went well and you got home safely.
> 
> 
> Art



Thanks dude. Check out this pic of a termite hill!!!!




















Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13548200
> 
> 
> I think Cliff might be busy playing with the wife right now...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Man at first I thought that was the picture of the Dino crap from Jurassic Park . Do they have Ant eaters there? If so bet those things never go hungry.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

So where are the pictures man. I'd take some of Kuwait but they are pretty strict here.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13563742
> 
> 
> So where are the pictures man. I'd take some of Kuwait but they are pretty strict here.



Hang tight bro. They are coming. I'm going into the theater to play Gutair Hero, then taking screenshots of I am legend......


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I watched that on the plane, I liked it, can't wait to see it in the theater. Oh you should have seen this Camel Toe I saw yesterday hahaha... Not the kind we're used to in the states.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13563824
> 
> 
> I watched that on the plane, I liked it, can't wait to see it in the theater. Oh you should have seen this Camel Toe I saw yesterday hahaha... Not the kind we're used to in the states.



HAHA!!!! He said Camel Toe. LOL.


SWEET!


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13563792
> 
> 
> then taking screenshots of I am legend......



Very good flick!


wallace


----------



## bomrat

its alive!!! thank you cliffy. i can now watch movies again. hurray.


----------



## overclkr

Nice to hear the loaner fired right back up without issue.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

13 Foot Lamberts, what a perfect number.....


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13571189
> 
> 
> 13 Foot Lamberts, what a perfect number.....



Ahhhhh, only one tube left to do geometry on and I'm back in business.










Boy was my ZONE numbers WAY WAY WAY off on BOTH projectors. I did a full 128 zone reset on the reference projector on all three tubes and used geometry to converge and she turned out AWESOME with very little zone usage.










The second projector I also did a 128 horizontal reset on all three tubes and it's making a world of difference. I'm willing to bet I get MUCH less drift now.


I also noticed that the non reference projector is loose as well so adressing that issue (from the damn kids bouncing around in the kitchen all the time).










Ahhhhh, gonna be watching video again real soon!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Two Words, STEEL BEAM


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13572070
> 
> 
> Two Words, STEEL BEAM



Jim Beam










wallace


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13571358
> 
> 
> I also noticed that the non reference projector is loose as well so adressing that issue (from the damn kids bouncing around in the kitchen all the time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



I can't imagine your kids bouncing the kitchen floor more than your subs at +3.










Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13573095
> 
> 
> Jim Beam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13574588
> 
> 
> I can't imagine your kids bouncing the kitchen floor more than your subs at +3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Yeah that surely could have been a contributing factor.

















I wonder who gave me the idea to buy those bad boys???










One day soon I'm sure, you'll get to hear in person.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

DAMNIT DON!!!!! WE FORGOT TO TAKE THE PICTURE OF YOU IN FRONT OF THE SCREEN!!!!!










That's ok. I think it's time to schedule a new meet anyway.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Now that's what I'm talking about, but do it after I get back plz


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13627245
> 
> 
> DAMNIT DON!!!!! WE FORGOT TO TAKE THE PICTURE OF YOU IN FRONT OF THE SCREEN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok. I think it's time to schedule a new meet anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



No schitt!!!!! About the time I remembered, it was too late. (somewhere around 12:30 last night!!)


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13633281
> 
> 
> No schitt!!!!! About the time I remembered, it was too late. (somewhere around 12:30 last night!!)
> 
> 
> wallace



You mean this morning?


----------



## wallace1234

Quote for the weekend:


----------



## wallace1234

WTH??


Dont know what happened to the prior reply. I screwed it up when I went to edit.


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13635790
> 
> 
> WTH??
> 
> 
> Dont know what happened to the prior reply. I screwed it up when I went to edit.
> 
> 
> wallace



Don't worry, I read it.
























Kick ass post big dog.


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

The nec is giving me migraines!







But, I aint quiting yet.


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13670410
> 
> 
> The nec is giving me migraines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I aint quiting yet.
> 
> 
> wallace



Don't give up big dog!!!!! Keep us posted on how it goes!










Cliff


----------



## overclkr

So I know you guys have been waiting for some pics and I'm sorry I haven't posted sooner but things have been much different for me lately.










So check it, Gino's rack:











That bad boy is SWEET. I really, REALLY liked the signal I was seeing on the screen. EXTREMELY clean. Great job Mr. Mike Parker BTW!!!!!!!!










The sound was amazing! SERIOUSLY LOVED IT BIG TIME! I cranked it when Gino was at work (




























).


The Collection:


----------



## overclkr

Back to the rack. That DBOX WAS DA BOMB!!!! LOVED IT!!!! I want one!!!!!


Back to the sound. Did I say that it was killer? Cause it was. I brought some of my best discs from my Multi Channel SACD collection out with me and had mucho quality time with them on his sound system.


WOW. Elton John, Dark Side of the Moon, Sting, The Police, sounded incredible. The design of the sound coming from those speakers that he had custom built is incredible and I'm sure those amps have something to do with it as well.


The view from the road that leads up the mountain to Gino's house:





























Hehe, The King said um no. Not gonna work. You need to name it this:











Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

DUDES PLEASE TELL ME WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?



















Cliffy


----------



## Joshua Snyder

is that a beat on that burger?


----------



## dropzone7

Looks like something "well done". Charcoal briquette?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joshua Snyder* /forum/post/13678241
> 
> 
> is that a beat on that burger?



BINGO!!!!! GROSS!!!!!!!!































Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Hehehehehehe, the local Strip Club. Aussie Bum.



















Cliffy


----------



## Fellenz

What are you talking about a beat on the burger, I see a BEET on the burger; nothing wrong with that I like beets










Keep the pictures coming


----------



## lordcloud

Who the hell comes up with a beet on a burger?!!! UUUGGGHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Alan Gouger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordcloud* /forum/post/13678822
> 
> 
> Who the hell comes up with a beet on a burger?!!! UUUGGGHHHHHHH!!!



They ran out of pickles or someone raided gammas cupboard.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Wow Hungry Jack's, there are Burger King's all over Kuwait. You'd never know that they you were in Kuwait if not for the sand script right next the Burger King.


So did you get any pictures of Roo's?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13679225
> 
> 
> Wow Hungry Jack's, there are Burger King's all over Kuwait. You'd never know that they you were in Kuwait if not for the sand script right next the Burger King.
> 
> 
> So did you get any pictures of Roo's?



I only saw Kangaroo's twice. The first time was Kangaroo "road kill", and the second time was at night when Gino and I were coming back from dinner on his front lawn. Unfortunately I didn't have my camera at the time so no pics of Kangaroo's.


I should have however taken a picture of that really good Kangaroo Sirloin I had for dinner when I first got there!










Cliff


----------



## MikeEby

Great photos Cliff! It’s always fun seeing cultural differences in things we encountered in everyday life.


Looks like Gino went all out on his equipment rack.










Mike


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/13679937
> 
> 
> Great photos Cliff! It's always fun seeing cultural differences in things we encountered in everyday life.
> 
> 
> Looks like Gino went all out on his equipment rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike




Gino's system is no Joke. It's da real deal.










He rebuilt his projectors to accept 6 new LUG's and fan mods, but has ran into a couple of hiccups that will be completely fixed soon. I'm really looking foward to seeing the results cause what I did see when they were up and running was an incredibly sharp picture.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Downtown Cairns:






































The local Casino:


----------



## overclkr

Trinity Beach just outside of Cairns:


----------



## overclkr
















































My trip was an incredible experience to say the least. Thanks so much to Gino for being an awesome friend, host, and making sure my experience there was most comfortable. What a great person and getting to know him over the last year, has been awesome.










Looking foward to taking the trip back!!!!!!!


Cliff


----------



## bomrat

Gino, You Suck.... you get to live in such a kick ass place, its fricken awsome...


cliff you slightly suck, you went there










someday im going to australia... maybe after i sell my house.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Wow Cliff those pictures are really nice. Man I really wish I had brought my camera. The briefings were wrong, I could have brought it. Kuwait is no where as cool as that. I'm just sad I didn't get to go there, they wanted me to travel to his area for Blue Scope Steel. Really glad to see you had a good time.


And yes Gino's system looks like it packs a punch. Maybe someday a few of us can do a tour down under...


----------



## Alan Gouger

Cliff your camera takes killer pics. If only our BD movies looked that good


----------



## Zues

More cliffy Bodybuilding Pics

































[/URL] [/img]











[/URL] [/img]


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Him.. I think Cliff will appreciate this more


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13683194
> 
> 
> Him.. I think Cliff will appreciate this more



Hehe, one of my favorites.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah that has been my desktop wall paper for a long time.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Looks like a gorgeous place Cliff , nice pics.


Instead of bodybuilding, try this . It gave me a massive pump.











Art


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Raging Semi... haha


----------



## overclkr

































I don't know about the one on the left though. Little rasheshed goin' there.


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13684037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the one on the left though. Little rasheshed goin' there.




TMI




Mike


----------



## Blasst

Cliff,


Great shots from your trip, really a beautiful place to be.


Does Gino get snakes around his place?


----------



## Blasst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13683657
> 
> 
> Looks like a gorgeous place Cliff , nice pics.
> 
> 
> Instead of bodybuilding, try this . It gave me a massive pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art




Damn Art,


Looks like a guy could stand in the middle and play the .... er drums!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blasst* /forum/post/13684247
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> Great shots from your trip, really a beautiful place to be.
> 
> 
> Does Gino get snakes around his place?




Warned me about them constantly. There is tons of "creatures" out there.










No worries though. Don't bother them and they wont bother you.


I'm telling you waking up in the morning with silence and the entire rain forest in front of you with coffee, your laptop, mid 70's, and every day life that your used to gets flushed down the toilet and you are in heaven.


Simply amazing. What an incredible place to be.


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh that would be nice with all the crap going on, I'm surprised the toilet didn't plug


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13684037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the one on the left though. Little rasheshed goin' there.



Here she is from the other end. Cliff says "no thanks I saw that razor burn"


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13686508
> 
> 
> Here she is from the other end. Cliff says "no thanks I saw that razor burn"



Hehe, Amy acts like that from time to time.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13688383
> 
> 
> Hehe, Amy acts like that from time to time.



Then I am happy fpr you.










Art


----------



## Fellenz

Anyone have a high resolution copy of the Floyd poster? I want it for my wallpaper but would like a copy 1920 wide (or better)










Thanks


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fellenz* /forum/post/13689012
> 
> 
> Anyone have a high resolution copy of the Floyd poster? I want it for my wallpaper but would like a copy 1920 wide (or better)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



The biggest I have ever found is 800X600.


I would love to have one at a higher rez.


Cliff


----------



## Fellenz

Well then Ii guess I'll just have to get the real poster, 800x600 just won't do but a 60" poster sure will


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I've been looking for it as well, I guess I could scan it in pieces, reassemble in Photoshop and then export. If only I had time..


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13680090
> 
> 
> Gino's system is no Joke. It's da real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He rebuilt his projectors to accept 6 new LUG's and fan mods, but has ran into a couple of hiccups that will be completely fixed soon. I'm really looking foward to seeing the results cause what I did see when they were up and running was an incredibly sharp picture.
























One of these days










Glycol glycol glycol = enemy #1!










Only thing keeping me going is that sneak preview I had of things to come before everything went down


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13697659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glycol glycol glycol = enemy #1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing keeping me going is that sneak preview I had of things to come before everything went down



Hang in there big dog. It's coming.










That system has literally been constructed in a manner that will last you a very long time.


Big Dog, you got some high end stuff there. Seriously. Loved it.


Your sound is THE BEST I HAVE EVER HEARD and it wasn't even tweaked yet!
































Did you have dinner yet?


Cliffy


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13689562
> 
> 
> The biggest I have ever found is 800X600.
> 
> 
> I would love to have one at a higher rez.
> 
> 
> Cliff



The name of the poster is "Pink Floyd Back Catalog" (amazon has it for $6). If you search Google Image, there's a slightly larger 1024x768 version:


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13697973
> 
> 
> Hang in there big dog. It's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Dog, you got some high end stuff there. Seriously. Loved it.
> 
> 
> Your sound is THE BEST I HAVE EVER HEARD and it wasn't even tweaked yet!



I know I know, I've waited this long already....










But you gotta admit, it sure has potential to be the bomb!














One of those Ultra's has only had about 12 hours of work on the magnetics so far, haven't even dialed in focus yet and I was able to take the Marquee to Contrast of 80 with zero blooming. At around 90 it started to get a tiny bit soft but I was too afraid to watch it there for long. Before it only took going to a Contrast of 63 before I saw the same amount of softness/blooming. I'm going to run it in the high 70's.


When you visit next time, you'll be even more impressed with the sound... progress on the custom build front actives are coming along nicely. $80K RRP! 4 way, full frequency range system with 3.2 kilowatts rms of active on-board amplification, laptop programmable filters and equalisation.


Each cabinet employs a 15" subwoofer in a sealed chamber fed by a 1,000watt rms digital amplifier with parametric equalisation and remote control. Above this is a 5 driver D'Appolito array featuring twin 10" carbon fibre woofers, twin 6.5" kevlar midranges, and Mundorf's new AMT 2440 Air Motion Transformer. This group of drivers are fed by a bank of class AB solid state amplifiers with 600watts rms available. Each 10" woofer has a dedicated 150watt amplifier, whilst the high efficiency midranges share one and the tweeter has its own unit.


The digital crossover and equalisation circuits feature 24bit, 96KHz Burr Brown DAC's and ADC's, 48 biquads of processing filters, 14 parametric equalisation filters per driver, crossover slopes up to 48db per Octave, and adjustable gain and delay for each driver.


Each cabinet is a three layer construction with the inner chassis encased in a layer of solid hardwood. Every driver has its own dedicated enclosure, and the on-board amplification also resides in separate acoustically isolated and vented chambers, so figure 300kg's or 660lb's per speaker!


----------



## mp20748




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13699603
> 
> 
> One of those Ultra's has only had about 12 hours of work on the magnetics so far, haven't even dialed in focus yet and I was able to take the Marquee to Contrast of 80 with zero blooming. At around 90 it started to get a tiny bit soft but I was too afraid to watch it there for long. Before it only took going to a Contrast of 63 before I saw the same amount of softness/blooming. I'm going to run it in the high 70's.










..







..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13699603
> 
> 
> I know I know, I've waited this long already....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you gotta admit, it sure has potential to be the bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those Ultra's has only had about 12 hours of work on the magnetics so far, haven't even dialed in focus yet and I was able to take the Marquee to Contrast of 80 with zero blooming. At around 90 it started to get a tiny bit soft but I was too afraid to watch it there for long. Before it only took going to a Contrast of 63 before I saw the same amount of softness/blooming. I'm going to run it in the high 70's.
> 
> 
> When you visit next time, you'll be even more impressed with the sound... progress on the custom build front actives are coming along nicely. $80K RRP! 4 way, full frequency range system with 3.2 kilowatts rms of active on-board amplification, laptop programmable filters and equalisation.
> 
> 
> Each cabinet employs a 15" subwoofer in a sealed chamber fed by a 1,000watt rms digital amplifier with parametric equalisation and remote control. Above this is a 5 driver D'Appolito array featuring twin 10" carbon fibre woofers, twin 6.5" kevlar midranges, and Mundorf's new AMT 2440 Air Motion Transformer. This group of drivers are fed by a bank of class AB solid state amplifiers with 600watts rms available. Each 10" woofer has a dedicated 150watt amplifier, whilst the high efficiency midranges share one and the tweeter has its own unit.
> 
> 
> The digital crossover and equalisation circuits feature 24bit, 96KHz Burr Brown DAC's and ADC's, 48 biquads of processing filters, 14 parametric equalisation filters per driver, crossover slopes up to 48db per Octave, and adjustable gain and delay for each driver.
> 
> 
> Each cabinet is a three layer construction with the inner chassis encased in a layer of solid hardwood. Every driver has its own dedicated enclosure, and the on-board amplification also resides in separate acoustically isolated and vented chambers, so figure 300kg's or 660lb's per speaker!



Dude. Too cool!


Yeah, those Marquee's were sure holding up well to being turned up for sure!!! Don't be afraid to crank them!!!!!!!!































Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Man Gino those LCR's sound amazing. Are they being built from plans if so where can we see them, or is it a hush hush ordeal?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13719271
> 
> 
> Man Gino those LCR's sound amazing. Are they being built from plans if so where can we see them, or is it a hush hush ordeal?



Top secret.










How's it going out there in the desert?


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Not bad at all, they wanted me to stay another two months, but I have to return to the states I took a new position I can't stay any longer. So I'll be back around May 3rd.


I have a TS-SCI clearance you can brief me on the speakers


----------



## overclkr

LOL.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13719271
> 
> 
> Man Gino those LCR's sound amazing. Are they being built from plans if so where can we see them, or is it a hush hush ordeal?



It's a hush hush ordeal I'm afraid. But damn, I sure hope they sound as good as they look on paper. If his past work is anything to go by, I'd wager they'd be Australia's BENCHMARK for audio design.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13723279
> 
> 
> It's a hush hush ordeal I'm afraid. But damn, I sure hope they sound as good as they look on paper. If his past work is anything to go by, I'd wager they'd be Australia's BENCHMARK for audio design.



Australia??? hehe.......


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Hmm I wonder if I know this person










Anyway yeah hope they hold up to the past record. I'm sure they will.


Cliff I'm on the way home tonight, only 22+ hours from Michigan 28 if you count lay overs. So when is the next meet =8^)


I'm going to aggressively pursue finishing my theater. Have a bunch of stuff on order, since I finally made head greenskeeper. Working on upgrading my yep sound again. Can't let you surpass me by too much, big dawg.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13768839
> 
> 
> Hmm I wonder if I know this person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway yeah hope they hold up to the past record. I'm sure they will.
> 
> 
> Cliff I'm on the way home tonight, only 22+ hours from Michigan 28 if you count lay overs. So when is the next meet =8^)
> 
> 
> I'm going to aggressively pursue finishing my theater. Have a bunch of stuff on order, since I finally made head greenskeeper. Working on upgrading my yep sound again. Can't let you surpass me by too much, big dawg.



Have a safe trip home Don! Maybe we'll chat over the weekend.


Cliffy


----------



## clint999

At 72hz????


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'm in Amsterdam hehehe... oooohhh I like this place.. so many bridges...


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clint999* /forum/post/13776085
> 
> 
> At 72hz????



Umm... who are you replying to?


----------



## overclkr

Um, anyone wanna come over for a meet????????











Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Hmm good times, good people, good theater?? Survey Says..


Yes...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13846881
> 
> 
> Hmm good times, good people, good theater?? Survey Says..
> 
> 
> Yes...




Sir since you are the first to respond, please give your available dates.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Anytime after May 23rd should do nicely..


----------



## overclkr

How about some time before the end of June? What's everyone's schedules looking like these days?


Cliff


----------



## nashou66

This Time I think I will even come !!!! F%$k the Restaurant !!!!











Athanasios


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/13850863
> 
> 
> This Time I think I will even come !!!! F%$k the Restaurant !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athanasios



Welcome.










Cliffy


----------



## wkosmann

I was thinking maybe we could do a little stack/blend thingee or, if you prefer, a blend/stack thingee. Or perhaps an East Coast/Midwest thingee or, if you prefer, a Midwest/East Coast thingee. What's say we have a 2 part meet. Part 1 at your place, Part 2 at my place. Or, if you prefer, Part 1 at my place, Part 2 at your place.


We could do this the third and forth weekends of June. Not too hot, not too cold.


I might even be able to talk the Great Don Wallace, Barbequer Supreme, into participating at my place.










The polls are now open.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/13852956
> 
> 
> I was thinking maybe we could do a little stack/blend thingee or, if you prefer, a blend/stack thingee. Or perhaps an East Coast/Midwest thingee or, if you prefer, a Midwest/East Coast thingee. What's say we have a 2 part meet. Part 1 at your place, Part 2 at my place. Or, if you prefer, Part 1 at my place, Part 2 at your place.
> 
> 
> We could do this the third and forth weekends of June. Not too hot, not too cold.
> 
> 
> I might even be able to talk the Great Don Wallace, Barbequer Supreme, into participating at my place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls are now open.



Hmmmmmm..... I like that idea. Don't think Don will though.
























The good thing is we'll be glad to give him plenty of help.










Give me about one week to see if I can confirm it ok?


We can do my house first.

*Clarence???????????*


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Everyone????


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13853313
> 
> 
> Give me about one week to see if I can confirm it ok?
> 
> 
> We can do my house first.
> 
> *Clarence???????????*
> 
> 
> Cliffy



End of June sounds good to me. I should be able to make both meets. I've got a plane ticket that I need to use before Sep.


I'm supposed to build a roofed/screened deck for my wife before I travel to any HT meets.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/13852956
> 
> 
> We could do this the third and forth weekends of June. Not too hot, not too cold.



YIKES!!







The weekend before and after our 25th aniversary. Man, you guys really know how to pick bad timing..........










If those are the only dates, I'll try to think of something.


wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13853924
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to build a roofed/screened deck for my wife before I travel to any HT meets.



Clarence,

I'll help you build the deck, if you'll help me buy a diamond ring. Deal?










wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13854113
> 
> 
> YIKES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weekend before and after our 25th aniversary. Man, you guys really know how to pick bad timing..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those are the only dates, I'll try to think of something.
> 
> 
> wallace



No no no. We need to get together on this one big dog. How about if we do William's place in July?


CLARENCE?


WILLIAM?


EVERYONE???










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13853924
> 
> 
> End of June sounds good to me. I should be able to make both meets. I've got a plane ticket that I need to use before Sep.
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to build a roofed/screened deck for my wife before I travel to any HT meets.





Strange I have to build a 16'x18' deck before my wife will let me have my meet...


----------



## Star56

You guys build things....how quaint


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff,


Your roll-in right into my pool party/cookout/ beer/ shooting/ sun/ fun/ and a little HT action.


I was thinking June 28 for it. Let me know. I still have time to move it around. I just don't want mine on July 5.


MIKE


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13854394
> 
> 
> Strange I have to build a 16'x18' deck before my wife will let me have my meet...



Yep, ours is 16x19 plus a 12x16 unscreened platform for the grill and stairs...




















The roof structure is the only part I'm dreading.


But I'm also making a bar/countertop around the perimeter with a dozen barstools underneath... barstools facing the 10'x20' backyard screen


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Sweet... I wanted to do a covered area, but since we are building another house in few years, we decided to skip it. That is one hell of a deck, I'm jealous.


Your kidding about the screen right... if not holy crap.


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13855743
> 
> 
> Your kidding about the screen right... if not holy crap.



I built a 10x20 screen out of electrical conduit pipe from Home Depot:










I use a cheap JVC G15 D-ILA... works fine.



















These old pictures were with a tarp, I replaced the tarp (too shiny and too wrinkly) with a seamless 10'x20' piece of material... works great.


Anyways, I'm including a semi-permanent cubby hole in the deck for the projector with A/V and power lines. And underground conduit to outdoor speakers for 5.1 sound.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13856925
> 
> 
> I built a 10x20 screen out of electrical conduit pipe from Home Depot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a cheap JVC G15 D-ILA... works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These old pictures were with a tarp, I replaced the tarp (too shiny and too wrinkly) with a seamless 10'x20' piece of material... works great.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm including a semi-permanent cubby hole in the deck for the projector with A/V and power lines. And underground conduit to outdoor speakers for 5.1 sound.



Too cool. Will this be done when I arrive?????


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13856972
> 
> 
> Too cool. Will this be done when I arrive?????



The screen's built, but the deck's not.


The biggest delay has been submitting the plans and getting the permits.


If it's not done before you get here, then bring a hammer and it'll be done before you leave.


----------



## dropzone7

Looks like fun Clarence! You should stick a few of those old drive-in movie pole speakers in the yard for the genuine "sound in a can" experience.


Here are a few pics of my favorite spot at Disney's Hollywood Studios (formerly MGM) inside the Sci-Fi Dine-In restaurant. We always enjoy lunch here at least once per trip.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/13855328
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> Your roll-in right into my pool party/cookout/ beer/ shooting/ sun/ fun/ and a little HT action.
> 
> 
> I was thinking June 28 for it. Let me know. I still have time to move it around. I just don't want mine on July 5.
> 
> 
> MIKE



Sounds good Mike! Let's see how this all pans out with the rest of the gang ok?


Long time no talk BTW!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13858128
> 
> 
> Looks like fun Clarence! You should stick a few of those old drive-in movie pole speakers in the yard for the genuine "sound in a can" experience.
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics of my favorite spot at Disney's Hollywood Studios (formerly MGM) inside the Sci-Fi Dine-In restaurant. We always enjoy lunch here at least once per trip.




Was that film or a digital projector? Pretty sweet!


----------



## overclkr

While I'm waiting for decisions from my buds, I figured now would be a good time to take a blast to the past.


My original first theater.


The room before the build:


----------



## overclkr

A rough draft of what I wanted to accomplish.











USE THE FORCE LUKE.


----------



## overclkr

Here is where the G70 was before I did the theater:


----------



## MikeEby

WOW! you have come a long way. Did CINERAMAX help you with that design?


Was your theater called the "Helene Keller"?










Mike


----------



## overclkr

The finished product:










































































Cliff


----------



## overclkr

The first ever 11ft wide SMX screen for CRT.


This was the first ever "Blend two G90's test as well".


What fun days. There are too many memories attached to this to mention.


----------



## overclkr

I'm looking foward to the new pictures of me since this shot.



















11ft wide SMX in 16:9.


We dont need no stinking masking!!!!! I have G90's!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

The G90's are hung with care. The Blend is upon us.


----------



## overclkr

One of the first screen shots from an uncalibrated blend in a framed room:


----------



## overclkr

Rush LIVE rocked on this setup. Loved it.


----------



## overclkr

Ok, time for bed. Will continue soon.......


Cliff


----------



## bomrat

clarence, where is the plans for the sweat lodge so you can find yourself with mind altering drugs?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

WOW I remember that theater... where is the keg cooler? Dam you have come a long way, seems like only yesterday...


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13870752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I'll be hanging out in this general area.....










wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/13870713
> 
> 
> WOW! you have come a long way. Did CINERAMAX help you with that design?
> 
> 
> Was your theater called the "Helene Keller"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



LMFAO!


I need warning next time of stuff like this. I almost sprewed beer thru my nose.










wallace


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/13870713
> 
> 
> WOW! you have come a long way. Did CINERAMAX help you with that design?
> 
> 
> Was your theater called the "Helene Keller"?



Very funny Mike, but that would be far too subtle for Cliff.


It would have to be called "Helene Killer"











Ken Whitcomb


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/13872200
> 
> 
> Very funny Mike, but that would be far too subtle for Cliff.
> 
> 
> It would have to be called "Helene Killer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Who's Helene? Is she a hottie?

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Ok Guys, how do these dates look for you?


Saturday July 19th at my place and Saturday July 26th at Williams?


Anyone? Bueller?










Cliff


----------



## nashou66

I'll definitly try to make it! Also gives me enough time to look for flights too! I'll probably fly out sunday morning to come back to buffalo.


Athanasios


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13874657
> 
> 
> Ok Guys, how do these dates look for you?
> 
> 
> Saturday July 19th at my place and Saturday July 26th at Williams?
> 
> 
> Anyone? Bueller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Good news: taking the family to Jamaica this summer.









Bad news: Those are the same dates.


----------



## overclkr

UHGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13876235
> 
> 
> Good news: taking the family to Jamaica this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news: Those are the same dates.




BTW, LUCKY BASTARD. :^)


Let me chat with Don and see what I can come up with........


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg









right by dah beach boy!!!


----------



## Gino AUS

Nice avatar Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13878542
> 
> 
> Nice avatar Cliff



Thanks big dog.










Cliff


----------



## Gino AUS

How long ago? Was it your wedding day?


----------



## overclkr

Yep. You would laugh your ass off if you saw the rest of the pic.










Maybe I'll post it.


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13879977
> 
> 
> Yep. You would laugh your ass off if you saw the rest of the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll post it.



Let me guess...no pants and a bottle of Tequila in your right hand?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13880124
> 
> 
> Let me guess...no pants and a bottle of Tequila in your right hand?











































Cliffy


----------



## nashou66

LMAO !!!!!










Athanasios


----------



## Clarence

Classic!


----------



## MikeEby

What?...He's just showing off his new ring.












Mike


----------



## dropzone7

I can only imagine what that reception was like...










You actually look so innocent there Big Dog...we ALL know better though!


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13880726
> 
> 
> Classic!



Actually Classic Cliff....


----------



## VideoGrabber

That first theater was cool, Cliff. It may not have had walls or a ceiling, but it did have something unique that you won't find in many HTs... a built-in ANSI CR test pattern on the floor.










- Tim


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13882218
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what that reception was like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually look so innocent there Big Dog...we ALL know better though!



Who, me??????


----------



## wkosmann

Gents;


I type this from Lost Wages, Nevada. We were up for 26 hours straight the first day/night upon arrival. A little over even at this point.


Baby needs new shoes.......................


Anyways, the following weekends this summer I am not available:


July 5-6

July 26-27


Any other weekend, or pair of weekends is fine. Either order (Chicago/N VA or N VA/Chicago) is fine.


Don, when are you not available?


----------



## casenpt1

Damn,


You were skinny Big Dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/13885150
> 
> 
> Gents;
> 
> 
> I type this from Lost Wages, Nevada. We were up for 26 hours straight the first day/night upon arrival. A little over even at this point.
> 
> 
> Baby needs new shoes.......................
> 
> 
> Anyways, the following weekends this summer I am not available:
> 
> 
> July 5-6
> 
> July 26-27
> 
> 
> Any other weekend, or pair of weekends is fine. Either order (Chicago/N VA or N VA/Chicago) is fine.
> 
> 
> Don, when are you not available?



Ahhhhhh, Vegas. Love it. Let's keep working on these dates. I'd like to see us all together again large style.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *casenpt1* /forum/post/13885250
> 
> 
> Damn,
> 
> 
> You were skinny Big Dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now you see why I went on a diet!














I actually feel pretty good putting my pic back up.


I'm finally starting to reflect that person again.










Cliffy


----------



## JBJR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13885415
> 
> 
> Now you see why I went on a diet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually feel pretty good putting my pic back up.
> 
> 
> I'm finally starting to reflect that person again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



You and me both Cliffy, I've lost 45lbs since you last saw me! Back to a dedicated runner, 5 miles everyday! Feeling real good!


John


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoGrabber* /forum/post/13884454
> 
> 
> That first theater was cool, Cliff. It may not have had walls or a ceiling, but it did have something unique that you won't find in many HTs... a built-in ANSI CR test pattern on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tim



I actually spent more time in that room than my theater.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBJR* /forum/post/13885580
> 
> 
> You and me both Cliffy, I've lost 45lbs since you last saw me! Back to a dedicated runner, 5 miles everyday! Feeling real good!
> 
> 
> John



WOW!!!!!! Awesome!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! I've only dropped about 28 pounds but boy does it feel freaking awesome. The energy is through the roof!










Cliff


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/13885150
> 
> 
> Gents;
> 
> 
> I type this from Lost Wages, Nevada. We were up for 26 hours straight the first day/night upon arrival. A little over even at this point.
> 
> 
> Baby needs new shoes.......................
> 
> 
> Anyways, the following weekends this summer I am not available:
> 
> 
> July 5-6
> 
> July 26-27
> 
> 
> Any other weekend, or pair of weekends is fine. Either order (Chicago/N VA or N VA/Chicago) is fine.
> 
> 
> Don, when are you not available?



I can squeeze in June 21st weekend, but then will be out-of-pocket thru July 12th. After that, for the next 5 weekends are good (thru Aug. 15th).


We gotta make this happen!!










wallace


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13885991
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!! Awesome!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! I've only dropped about 28 pounds but boy does it feel freaking awesome. The energy is through the roof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I bet the little lady is enjoying that! I can't imagine you with any MORE energy though Cliff!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Good job on the 28 pounds bro.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13886174
> 
> 
> I can squeeze in June 21st weekend, but then will be out-of-pocket thru July 12th. After that, for the next 5 weekends are good (thru Aug. 15th).
> 
> 
> We gotta make this happen!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



I agree. We do. I might end up having a wrench thrown in trying to do this in June. I'll know more next week.


If not, why don't we shoot for June at my place and July at William's or vice versa?


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/13886383
> 
> 
> I bet the little lady is enjoying that! I can't imagine you with any MORE energy though Cliff!



We've been having a blast.










I do however, need to follow your example and get more exercise (you know not the kind you get in the bedroom).










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13886744
> 
> 
> Good job on the 28 pounds bro.



Thanks yo!!! I'll be giving you a shout this weekend some time if you'll be around.


Cliff


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13887464
> 
> 
> I agree. We do. I might end up having a wrench thrown in trying to do this in June. I'll know more next week.
> 
> 
> If not, why don't we shoot for June at my place and July at William's or vice versa?
> 
> 
> Cliff



That would make things easier for me anyway. Need to hear from Clarence, William, Don K, Ken, etc...


Also, it would be great of we could have the company of MP and Mark H.


(It's summer time; BBQ time!)


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13887541
> 
> 
> That would make things easier for me anyway. Need to hear from Clarence, William, Don K, Ken, etc...
> 
> 
> Also, it would be great of we could have the company of MP and Mark H.
> 
> 
> (It's summer time; BBQ time!)
> 
> 
> wallace



Big dog, I didn't realize you look this good in a dress.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'll make it happen you guys set the date.


----------



## JBJR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13885991
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!! Awesome!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! I've only dropped about 28 pounds but boy does it feel freaking awesome. The energy is through the roof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



Yeah, the energy live is through the roof now!! Oh, the Girlfriend is really digging it too!!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13887560
> 
> 
> Big dog, I didn't realize you look this good in a dress.



Ou la-la...


She is my kinda gal. Cooks, smells like bbq grilling. Just need a beer and I'm good.










wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

And this thermos and that's all I need....


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13892042
> 
> 
> And this thermos and that's all I need....



And this ash tray....


wallace


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13885991
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!! Awesome!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! I've only dropped about 28 pounds but boy does it feel freaking awesome. The energy is through the roof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



You are looking great my friend.










Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13893643
> 
> 
> You are looking great my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Thanks big dog.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah way to go Cliff, proud of you. Time for me to get off my arse, now that I'm home more.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13895583
> 
> 
> Yeah way to go Cliff, proud of you. Time for me to get off my arse, now that I'm home more.



Hehehe, he said arse.


----------



## wallace1234

Soooooo, is there any date(s) for the "Dual HT Meet"?


I need a break...................................................


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13928291
> 
> 
> Soooooo, is there any date(s) for the "Dual HT Meet"?
> 
> 
> I need a break...................................................
> 
> 
> wallace



June and July (the first two weeks in July) just got knocked out for me.











I'm at August at this point but could possibly do the 3rd week in June for a weekend at William's place.


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

That's cool dawg when ever your ready, we're just honored you open your house up to us from time to time.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13933086
> 
> 
> That's cool dawg when ever your ready, we're just honored you open your house up to us from time to time.



Contract signed today.










I'd like to do a meet at the end of July, but Clarence will be on Vacation with his family, so I'm looking at August so all can come. What you guys think?????


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

August works for me, can't have a true party with out Clarence.


Congo Ratz on the contract !!!


----------



## HT_Fan

Count me in for whenever this happens...I'll need a break from the house project at that point... Plus Mike (dochlywd) and I need a place to swap screens!!!










I'm in 7th Heaven right now...just picked up 5 Klipsch speakers last night (2 - KLF-10s; 2 - KSF-8.5 & a KLF-C7)


Can't wait for this house project to be completed...but that's months away.


Cliff I want to thank you for the meet that you had in Feb 08! The sound I heard then was the impetus to lead me to the Klipsch purchase that I just made. Those horns are SO CLEAR & CLEAN. I LOVE EM!!! Thanks Bud for that nudge in the right direction. And you didn't even know you left an impression like that!


Tom


----------



## Don_Kellogg

What size screen?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/13938621
> 
> 
> Count me in for whenever this happens...I'll need a break from the house project at that point... Plus Mike (dochlywd) and I need a place to swap screens!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in 7th Heaven right now...just picked up 5 Klipsch speakers last night (2 - KLF-10s; 2 - KSF-8.5 & a KLF-C7)
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this house project to be completed...but that's months away.
> 
> 
> Cliff I want to thank you for the meet that you had in Feb 08! The sound I heard then was the impetus to lead me to the Klipsch purchase that I just made. Those horns are SO CLEAR & CLEAN. I LOVE EM!!! Thanks Bud for that nudge in the right direction. And you didn't even know you left an impression like that!
> 
> 
> Tom



Awesome Tom thanks!


I've been thouroghly enjoying my sound lately.










I've had a rebirth of sorts along with Ken to rediscover SACD and DVD-A. This is where my Klipsch REALLY SHINE!
























Of course, for the next meet, gotta do the digger scene from Matrix.


Cliffy


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13938893
> 
> 
> What size screen?



110" (54 X 96)


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13938921
> 
> 
> 
> ...Of course, for the next meet, gotta do the digger scene from Matrix.
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Yeah Baby!!! Shag it rotten...


----------



## wkosmann

Dear HT Aficionados;


June and the first and fourth weekends in July are now shot (dead). It looks like its August, boys and girls. As of the moment, I am available all 5 of the weekends in August, with the last one containing my birthday. The first weekend in August would work perfect for me for Cliff's part of the 2-way Meet, as I will be on the tail end of a business trip, and could easily pop on up to Chicago on my way home.


Everyone please weigh in with your August availabliity. We need to book the dates, so everyone marks their calendar.


Yr. Hmbl & Obdnt HT Srvnt


William


----------



## wallace1234

As it stands now, I am good for the first 2 weekends of August as well. The third weekend (Aug. 16-17) is out for me.


wallace


----------



## Clarence

I'm open for the 1st and 3rd weekends in Aug.

(Aug 2-3 and Aug 16-17)


I have a conflict 9-10 Aug.


And 23-24 Aug or 30-31 Aug would work for me for Wm's meet.


So how does *Aug 2nd at Cliff's* and *Aug 23 at William's* sound?


I have a plane ticket that expires in Sep, but if Wallace is going, I'll road trip with him and split the gas.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13947877
> 
> 
> I'm open for the 1st and 3rd weekends in Aug.
> 
> (Aug 2-3 and Aug 16-17)
> 
> 
> I have a conflict 9-10 Aug.
> 
> 
> And 23-24 Aug or 30-31 Aug would work for me for Wm's meet.
> 
> 
> So how does *Aug 2nd at Cliff's* and *Aug 23 at William's* sound?
> 
> 
> I have a plane ticket that expires in Sep, but if Wallace is going, I'll road trip with him and split the gas.



DEAL!!!!!!










August 2nd for me is a done deal. I should have no problem with William's either so if he is cool, I can come out on that date as well.


Cliffy


So who's coming???????


----------



## wallace1234

I'm in for both dates.










wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/13947877
> 
> 
> I have a plane ticket that expires in Sep, but if Wallace is going, I'll road trip with him and split the gas.



Sounds great! Although by then, I might have to take out a second mortgage for gas money.










wallace


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff I'm in for yours. Glad it's in August, just to busy right now.


MIKE


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/13948953
> 
> 
> Cliff I'm in for yours. Glad it's in August, just to busy right now.
> 
> 
> MIKE



Sounds good Mike!


Ok will start a list soon. With plenty of time to prepare, this should turn out to be a really good one!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/13947598
> 
> 
> Dear HT Aficionados;
> 
> 
> June and the first and fourth weekends in July are now shot (dead). It looks like its August, boys and girls. As of the moment, I am available all 5 of the weekends in August, with the last one containing my birthday. The first weekend in August would work perfect for me for Cliff's part of the 2-way Meet, as I will be on the tail end of a business trip, and could easily pop on up to Chicago on my way home.
> 
> 
> Everyone please weigh in with your August availabliity. We need to book the dates, so everyone marks their calendar.
> 
> 
> Yr. Hmbl & Obdnt HT Srvnt
> 
> 
> William



You better guard that wine collection.
























How about Clarence's suggestion for your place??


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/13948887
> 
> 
> I'm in for both dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



You gonna travel with Clarence big dog?


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'm in like Flint, put me down as confirmed.


----------



## dochlywd

Damn! The first Saturday in August is always our soccer alumni float trip. This year will be the 21st year of the annual get together and I haven't missed one yet.


Damn!


Doc


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13949951
> 
> 
> Damn! The first Saturday in August is always our soccer alumni float trip. This year will be the 21st year of the annual get together and I haven't missed one yet.
> 
> 
> Damn!
> 
> 
> Doc



So this means that 20 in a row is the record now for the annual float trip???














Hope you can make it Doc, otherwise I might have to plan a trip to St. Louis to take the kids to the Arch...and swap screens of course










Actually this house project is going to monopolize all of my time this summer so if you are not going to make it to this I will probably skip this one.


Cheers,


Tom


----------



## wkosmann

I"m good for August 23/24. I said I was good for any of the 5 weeks in August and I meant it!!!!!!!!


Let me know if you still want to book August 2/3 Cliff. Ball's in your court.


Don, lets caucus on the menu thingee.


Woo Hoo. Hot August nights, the barbeque's cookin and the keg is cold.


Man I love this s**t.


William


----------



## Gino AUS

hmmmm.... very tempting


----------



## mp20748

As I've said before. You should just put out an annual schedule showing the dates.


These are no longer HT meets. They have escalated to special events.


And even if sometime down the road you happen to switch to digital, it'll still be worth it to come out for the food (BBQ) and fellowship.


Count me in..


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13951809
> 
> 
> hmmmm.... very tempting



Why say no when yes feels so much better, and how is some much more interesting











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp20748* /forum/post/13951854
> 
> 
> As I've said before. You should just put out an annual schedule showing the dates.
> 
> 
> These are no longer HT meets. They have escalated to special events.
> 
> 
> And even if sometime down the road you happen to switch to digital, it'll still be worth it to come out for the food (BBQ) and fellowship.
> 
> 
> Count me in..




I agree with MP, these events be it at Cliff's or Art's place are something special. With my theater dam near compete, I hope to have a few meets in the near future. Just need to get that deck on and finish the fence.. So tried out the brisket recipe this weekend Don. Turned out really good but a far stretch from "The Wallace". Gonna need lots of practice, but it's worth it, because man I love BBQ.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/13951610
> 
> 
> I"m good for August 23/24. I said I was good for any of the 5 weeks in August and I meant it!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Let me know if you still want to book August 2/3 Cliff. Ball's in your court.
> 
> 
> Don, lets caucus on the menu thingee.
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo. Hot August nights, the barbeque's cookin and the keg is cold.
> 
> 
> Man I love this s**t.
> 
> 
> William



Big dog, August 2nd is a go for my place. Starting the list soon.










Also, I'm good for the 23rd at your place.


Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13951809
> 
> 
> hmmmm.... very tempting



Great time of year to be in the states Gino!!!!!!!










Cliff


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp20748* /forum/post/13951854
> 
> 
> As I've said before. You should just put out an annual schedule showing the dates.
> 
> 
> These are no longer HT meets. They have escalated to special events.
> 
> 
> And even if sometime down the road you happen to switch to digital, it'll still be worth it to come out for the food (BBQ) and fellowship.
> 
> 
> Count me in..



So your coming to Chicago???????










Looking foward to seeing you! Can we handle eachother twice in a month?










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13952189
> 
> 
> Why say no when yes feels so much better, and how is some much more interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with MP, these events be it at Cliff's or Art's place are something special. With my theater dam near compete, I hope to have a few meets in the near future. Just need to get that deck on and finish the fence.. So tried out the brisket recipe this weekend Don. Turned out really good but a far stretch from "The Wallace". Gonna need lots of practice, but it's worth it, because man I love BBQ.



Got Mint????????


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Word...


----------



## dochlywd

I mean, SERIOUSLY! All the traveling you guys do and NO ONE EVER comes through the "LOU"?


It's a lonely place I live in.


Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13954491
> 
> 
> I mean, SERIOUSLY! All the traveling you guys do and NO ONE EVER comes through the "LOU"?
> 
> 
> It's a lonely place I live in.
> 
> 
> Doc



I'll be glad to come down big dog. When you get your "stack" back.

















Hope all is well with you!


Cliff


----------



## wkosmann

Mike;


I am seriously glad you are coming to at least my Meet. We need to get together and talk about how to deal with my "new" features. I will call you.


Gino;


You and Jessica are, as always, totally welcome. Your room is awaiting you.


Mike;


My son Jason still lives in St. Louis. I will be visiting him the weekend of June 28/29. Would you like to get together?


William


----------



## dochlywd

Damn! I am on a golf trip that weekend! Do you guys have a copy of my calendar and just f$*king with me now? This is unbelievable. When you come back in town on a different date, you and Jason are more than welcome to swing by and check out my lowly "single-shooter". I am really trying to get Arli and Cliffy to swing down this way to let me know what needs to be done prior to MP finishing his magic and me getting my other G90 back for a stack. Once that is completed, then I will be ready for a get- together and not be too embarassed of my HT.


Doc


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13954491
> 
> 
> I mean, SERIOUSLY! All the traveling you guys do and NO ONE EVER comes through the "LOU"?
> 
> 
> It's a lonely place I live in.
> 
> 
> Doc



I'm back on the Ascension Health account where I came from. I used to travel to HQ there all the time. If history repeats it's self I'm sure I will be in your neck of the woods soon. And If I remember correctly Cerner is around your area as well


----------



## dochlywd

Let me know Donny-Boy! I'm about twenty minutes from there



Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13957817
> 
> 
> Let me know Donny-Boy! I'm about twenty minutes from there
> 
> 
> 
> Doc



P.M. me with a date. Maybe I'll join if you guys don't mind?










Cliff


----------



## overclkr

Where is Arli???????


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/13959143
> 
> 
> P.M. me with a date. Maybe I'll join if you guys don't mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



I will do.


----------



## dochlywd

And if you two could let me know the date, that would be great also!










I'd be happy to whip us up some grub. However, you two have to promise two things:


1)My cooking won't be compared to "The Wallace"


and


2)My HT won't be compared to the "Six-Gunz-a-Blazin"




Doc


----------



## Don_Kellogg

It might be a while, I'm in the middle of a Six Sigma review of the deployment processes. I'm sure something will come up soon enough. Hell I might just drive that way to do a road trip with the Cliff-ster. I think John Kotches is a long the way. I'd love to see his theater looks like mine, we picked the same fabric. He just beat me to the finish










An I know how you feel about Cliffs theater, I'm trying to catch up with him myself.


----------



## dochlywd

Actually, that sounds great. When John had his meet, I had an event I had to attend so I could only stay about 45minutes and didn't get to see much. I would love to go back. He has an open invitation as long as we call ahead. He's about 30 or 35 minutes from me.


Doc


----------



## Don_Kellogg

So you can appreciate how much our theaters look a like then haha.. Oh well great minds think a like I guess.


Well what do you think Cliff?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13962704
> 
> 
> So you can appreciate how much our theaters look a like then haha.. Oh well great minds think a like I guess.
> 
> 
> Well what do you think Cliff?



Yeah big dog, we could make maybe a Saturday out of it. You would probably have to leave your place pretty early though........


Once William and Doc get a date, lets giter done!


Cliff


----------



## dochlywd

I just shot John an email to see if any dates before August are bad for him. I will post back when I hear from him.


Doc


----------



## Don_Kellogg

As those kids with the loud music, that won't get off my lawn say... Word


Lets try to do it before gas hit $7 a gallon. It was $4.35 in Kalamazoo the other day.


Dam Cliff maybe we should just grab Ken and do a tour of the mid west / eastern sea board


----------



## dochlywd

Sure would be nice to get my XA2 dialed in with the proper gamma from the Lumagen. I have absolutely no HDVD Logo "shadow" or "reflection" when it's being displayed. Cliffy knows all too well that that aint right!


Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13963235
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice to get my XA2 dialed in with the proper gamma from the Lumagen. I have absolutely no HDVD Logo "shadow" or "reflection" when it's being displayed. Cliffy knows all too well that that aint right!
> 
> 
> Doc










Yep!


Let me know big dog what weekend you and William decide.


Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/13963235
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice to get my XA2 dialed in with the proper gamma from the Lumagen. I have absolutely no HDVD Logo "shadow" or "reflection" when it's being displayed. Cliffy knows all too well that that aint right!
> 
> 
> Doc




Very interesting observation and something I noticed right away from Cliff's compared to my stack.


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13965534
> 
> 
> Very interesting observation and something I noticed right away from Cliff's compared to my stack.
> 
> 
> Art



So um..... Check your PM.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13963154
> 
> 
> As those kids with the loud music, that won't get off my lawn say... Word
> 
> 
> Lets try to do it before gas hit $7 a gallon. It was $4.35 in Kalamazoo the other day.
> 
> 
> Dam Cliff maybe we should just grab Ken and do a tour of the mid west / eastern sea board



Hi.


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13962516
> 
> 
> ...I'm in the middle of a Six Sigma review of the deployment processes.



DMAIC anyone? anyone?


Um, that's sick. My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw a DMAIC demonstrated at 31 Flavors last night. I guess it's pretty serious!



Thank you Simone!


----------



## dochlywd

So John just emailed me back and said that he is leaving for the HT cruise tomorrow morning. He also said that he is pretty much open all summer with only a few dates that wouldn't work. John would delighted to have you guys over for an informal get together. He said for you guys to pick a couple of dates and we will go from there. The only date I can't do is the last weekend in June. If that's the only weekend you guys can make it, then I will gladly cancel what I have going on to be available.


Doc


----------



## overclkr

*THE LIST*


Here is the list so far for Saturday August 2nd at Cliff's!


Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Don Wallace

Clarence

HT_FAN (Tom)

Wkosmann (William)

Bomrat

Skylooker1

*AND FO SHO, MY HOTTIE WIFE!!!!!!!!!!*


Who else is coming? Did I forget someone?










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

My alter egos will probably come with me. Might want to add cheech, chong, the scottish guy, carl spackler, judge smales, and a whole other cast of people.


----------



## wkosmann

Dear Mike;


The only weekend I can make it is the last Weekend in June. The next time I come to St. Louis is the last weekend of July, when I help Jason move to Atlanta. After that, I don't think I will ever be coming to St. Louis again.


William


----------



## mark haflich

Hey Cliffy. Congrats on the contract.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/13974279
> 
> 
> My alter egos will probably come with me. Might want to add cheech, chong, the scottish guy, carl spackler, judge smales, and a whole other cast of people.



I don't know Danny, I liked the massage offer impression best so far.











Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13983958
> 
> 
> I don't know Danny, I liked the message offer impression best so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



+1!!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/13983907
> 
> 
> Hey Cliffy. Congrats on the contract.



Thanks Mark. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## mark haflich

Came back from Italy with severe bronchitus. Hopefully i will recover in a few more days but its pretty much knocked me out. Getting old. Italy was really great. I am sure I will get to Kossman's and maybe even to yours depending on the dates. Out for me is the last weekend in July, the first weekend in August and the next to last weekend in August. For what its worth, I still prefer my MP modded 9500LC ultra on my 1.3 110"D screen to any digital I have played with. Right now my projector needs a new set of modified neck boards (getting some green bleed) and a few minor mods MP has up his sleeve. That said, some of the new digitals ae aufully good and the ability not to have to continually play with them to maximize peformance as with the CRT is very tempting.


What gamma are you running now? 2.6/2.2?


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/13983958
> 
> 
> I don't know Danny, I liked the massage offer impression best so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Oh Meesssserrrr Kellogg, I have a massage fo yoou. Meesah Ray sends hiz wegards, we give yoou a sheeeaahhhsuu long time.


----------



## bbfarmht

Cliffy, did you forget someone in your list? I thought I had a standing invite when you planned your next get together.


----------



## overclkr

*THE LIST*


Here is the list so far for Saturday August 2nd at Cliff's!


Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Don Wallace

Clarence

HT_FAN (Tom)

Wkosmann (William)

Bomrat

Skylooker1

bbfarmht

emdawgz1 (John E.)


Who else is coming? Did I forget someone?










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

Updated:


Filling up quick!


Ken Whitcomb

Don Kellogg

Don Wallace

Clarence

HT_FAN (Tom)

Wkosmann (William)

Bomrat

Skylooker1

bbfarmht

emdawgz1

voodoo7869

Bitwize (Rob)


Who else is coming? Did I forget someone?










Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

Only about 6 weeks away.










wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/14153195
> 
> 
> Only about 6 weeks away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Hell yeah baby! It wont be long at all and I cant wait to do both meets.


Nothing like spending quality time with the people who are close to you in your life eh?










I'm hoping to have some suprises for the room when you guys come completed. One thing that is awesome, is summertime. The stack LOVES the summertime.










Friends, food, drink, good times, and the Stack. What more could you possibly ask for?


Oh yeah,



























































































STRIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!











Cliffy


----------



## wkosmann




> Quote:
> Friends, food, drink, good times, and the Stack. What more could you possibly ask for?



Huh? Maybe a blend???


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14153495
> 
> 
> Huh? Maybe a blend???



That and a night in front of the fireplace that will burn a hole in my brain for the rest of my life.










This time though, let's do it outside with the fire.










I can't wait!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14153495
> 
> 
> Huh? Maybe a blend???



You made me think big dog.










Some screenshots from the G90 blend back in the day.














































Ahhh the memories.










What an absolute blast it has been getting to know you guys FO SHO!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Man time flies... Getting close.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14153495
> 
> 
> Huh? Maybe a blend???



Hhhmmmm. I can offer a blend, but it will be in the area of, Margarita (lime or strawberry), Scotch and nothing (maybe 2 ice cubes), Cognac and nothing, beef and pork BBQ (and maybe buffalo







).


August looks to be a good month!


wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14156013
> 
> 
> Man time flies... Getting close.



You're just getting old.











wallace


----------



## dropzone7

Man, I can't wait to meet all of you guys!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/14169299
> 
> 
> Man, I can't wait to meet all of you guys!




FO SHO fun times ahead. No doubt in my mind what so ever.


----------



## overclkr

Ok, ladies, I need confirmations. Who's coming?










Cliffy


----------



## mark haflich

Now he's asking ladies who's coming (obviously mispelled).











Can you hear the ladies? "Yes, YES, OH CLIFFY. You're the best!"


----------



## nashou66

Cliff posted over on Curts, I'm driving up, over, west? Any how I'm comming !!!!


Athanasios


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14196292
> 
> 
> Ok, ladies, I need confirmations. Who's coming?



ME



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Don_Kellogg

99% sure. Unless we have Kade's birthday party on his birthday the 2nd instead of the next day.


----------



## William Seaward

Mona and I are coming.


----------



## wkosmann

Dear Cliff;


Even though you already had me on the attendee list as confirmed, I am publicly confirming that I will attend anyway. Attending the first half of the joint Great Continental Home Theater Meet of 2008 is the tail end of a business trip. The tickets were purchased a month ago. In fact, the primary purpose of the trip is to attend and present at a NASA Site Visit related to the Mars Aeronomy mission proposal I have been working on for the last 3 years. The NASA Review Panel will have grilled me on the spacecraft design right before I fly to Chicago. I will be more than ready to have a great time with the HT boys, and will be expecting no Blend grief.










William


----------



## skylooker1

Twist my arm, The drive is going to kill me.


Should have a couple things completed, so shouldn't be a problem.


MIKE


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Cliff I'll be there, mark me as confirmed.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/14200070
> 
> 
> Mona and I are coming.



Your on the list.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/14217771
> 
> 
> Twist my arm, The drive is going to kill me.
> 
> 
> Should have a couple things completed, so shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> MIKE



Bro, been a while fo sho.



















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14207003
> 
> 
> Dear Cliff;
> 
> 
> Even though you already had me on the attendee list as confirmed, I am publicly confirming that I will attend anyway. Attending the first half of the joint Great Continental Home Theater Meet of 2008 is the tail end of a business trip. The tickets were purchased a month ago. In fact, the primary purpose of the trip is to attend and present at a NASA Site Visit related to the Mars Aeronomy mission proposal I have been working on for the last 3 years. The NASA Review Panel will have grilled me on the spacecraft design right before I fly to Chicago. I will be more than ready to have a great time with the HT boys, and will be expecting no Blend grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William



William, I envy you dude. You totally rock. I only wish that I could be in that kind of position in life. Too cool.










The month of August is going to bring memories to all of us for a long time to come.


And to think, it all started here at AVS. Wow.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14217806
> 
> 
> Cliff I'll be there, mark me as confirmed.



Big dog, I want you to know that I'm really sorry for the crap that's been handed to you on your plate and I hope that things get better for you.


I know how it feels man. I'm getting my ASS handed to me right now. This sucks.


The good thing is that you and I both are on the positive level and can break through all of the crap.


Not only that, but the massase story dude.....










Got mint?


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

You know my life is pretty strange. I was in New York at an IBM training conference on 9/11. I was in Mobile Al when Katrina came through, and at Evansville hospital when the massive tornado came. Having helped several times with catastrophes you would think this would not be so hard to comprehend. I just went down stairs to check things out. The blowers have destroyed $3,000+ in carpet in my office. I can only hope they consider this a total loss, then I'll call in Dennis E. and David Norris.


I'm going through several stages of depression and stress. But I have not lost my sense of humor. Now if my insurance agent was wrong and they don't cover it. Well then I might. Maybe I'll post my break down on Utube.. Add this to my wife's health, what a kick in the pills.


I really have not witty come back to this...


Dude I'm so looking forward to your meet.


----------



## mark haflich

really haven't been following things.


Last i heard, Cliffy, you just signed a contract and everything was good.


Don. You had a fire in your house?


Both you guys PM me if thee is anything I can do to help.


And, you've switched from a G90 stack to a G90 blend?



My property got hit by a small tornado. I was lucky, it didn't damage anything but a lot of trees. trees aren't covered by insurance but I got the whole mess cleaned up for about $4K.My handy man and helper did most of the tree removal work and i am the proud owner of a new chain saw. Visualize a 63 year old Jewish guy (me) using a chain saw. Cigar, chain saw, real scarry. To me and anyone viewing.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

No Fire would have been bad, but it would be covered for sure. Massive rain, causing a cracked window resulting in water damage.


When you say cigar and chainsaw I can't help but think of Duke Nuke'em the computer game...


----------



## MikeEby

Don, that sucks....Sorry to hear about this. I'm not that far, if there is anything I can do just yell.



Mike


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'm hoping if enough people sacrifice a chicken mcnugget or something it will go good.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14227637
> 
> 
> I'm hoping if enough people sacrifice a chicken mcnugget or something it will go good.



Would you like Barbecue or Sweet and Sour with that????


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Dave's Insanity Sauce..


The day is fast approaching, Tuesday 10 AM EST, I will either be very happy, or very depressed. In the mean time I've been gathering floor plans, and redoing my room plans. I lost a 4 TB NAS to Water all my data up in smoke.


I've got every part of my body cross Big Dawg.


----------



## dochlywd

That's incredible Don!!! I would have thought your "grapes" would be waaaaaaay too swollen still from this last kick there to get those babies crossed!!!!!!!











One a serious note, Ang' and I will say a little prayer for you. Ya know, a couple of years ago, my wife would not have understood me reading your post and verbally saying, "NO! NO! NO! NO! NOOOO!" aloud as I read. However, she is now at a level of understanding where, as we were laying bed before going to sleep, she said, "I can't get that guy out of my head. I just feel aweful for him!". She now gets the fact that there are a bunch of great people here with a common bond.


Keep your head up big guy!!!


Doc


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Well you know I have three ballz.. I keep a spare for times like this.. It helps prevent swelling thanks to load balancing.


Yeah I know... He said load... hehe


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14234311
> 
> 
> Well you know I have three ballz.. I keep a spare for times like this.. It helps prevent swelling thanks to load balancing.
> 
> 
> Yeah I know... He said load... hehe



Hehehehehe, he said BALLZ.


----------



## dochlywd

I'm thinking that Cliffy will have plenty of chilled Vodka for you to "tea-bag" all three of your lemons into on the 2nd!!!!!


That should help with the swelling!!!!


Doc


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'm looking forward to drowning my fat arse in BBQ...


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14233546
> 
> 
> Dave's Insanity Sauce..



I've got a bottle of Dave's "*Ultimate* Insanity" if you're man enough to try more than a drop...









http://www.davesgourmet.peachhost.com/ct_PRdaui.htm


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I've had it several times. But I must admit I can't handle the stuff like I used to. There was a time I could eat pickled habaneros. I'd do it just to be a dumb ass,










This stuff is deadly, a friend made chilli with it. Used a very small amount.

http://www.hotsauceworld.com/bl3amrepeex.html


----------



## Clarence

I heard about these on the radio, then saw them in a gas station on the way to camp last week...


Blair's "Death Rain" Habanero XXX Hot Kettle Cooked Potato Chips


The DJ said he loved hot stuff but these were too hot for him. Sure enough, after about 5 of them, you have to give your tongue a break. And beer doesn't help cool it off. I enjoyed the whole bag, but only 5 chips at a time.

http://www.hotsauce.com/Blair-s-Haba...s-p/1460bl.htm


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'm on a mission to find these locally, thank you Clarence. I'll let you know how it goes. If they are anything like the sauces. Ouch..


What camp did you go to? Good times with the family?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/14235145
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that Cliffy will have plenty of chilled Vodka for you to "tea-bag" all three of your lemons into on the 2nd!!!!!
> 
> 
> That should help with the swelling!!!!
> 
> 
> Doc



Hehehehe, he said "tea-bag".

















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14236900
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to drowning my fat arse in BBQ...




No way I'm passing up my fat ass chowing as well. FO SHO!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clarence* /forum/post/14237686
> 
> 
> I've got a bottle of Dave's "*Ultimate* Insanity" if you're man enough to try more than a drop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.davesgourmet.peachhost.com/ct_PRdaui.htm



BIG DOG!!!! I've never had it! BRING IT!!!!!










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

You will like it one of the better ones that's hot with out just tasting like crap.


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14240307
> 
> 
> I'm on a mission to find these locally, thank you Clarence. I'll let you know how it goes. If they are anything like the sauces. Ouch..



I'll bring several bags of the Blair's Habanero Chips when Wallace & I come to Cliff's meet... Wallace, if you're interested, they're available at the Sheetz in Winchester.


And the Ultimate Insanity for Cliff. You're right Don... it's about the limit for maintaining taste with high heat... everything hotter seems more like pepper spray (mace). I enjoy a single drop in a bowl of my homemade guacamole or my wife's Velveeta/Rotel queso dip... mmm, I'll add that to the list of stuff to bring to Cliff's meet. Whoops... I accidentally came close to getting back on topic











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14240307
> 
> 
> What camp did you go to? Good times with the family?



Hinckley Lake near the Adirondacks in Upstate NY. Check out the lake/fishing/critters/parade/fireworks pics in my XTi Photo Gallery (44 new pics added today from last week's vacation).


----------



## Don_Kellogg

That area is really something. I drove to Albany / Lathem New York earlier in this year. I got a chance to drive around upstate New York, that is truly a beautiful area.


I'm glad to see someone else likes flavor with their heat. I really don't mind the crazy sauces as long as they don't have that pepper spray taste. Just few drops here and there do the trick.


What day are you and Wallace arriving Aug 1st? Either way I can't wait to see you guys good times ahead.


WOW. I always knew you were good with a camera but there are some really nice pictures in there.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/13723279
> 
> 
> It's a hush hush ordeal I'm afraid. But damn, I sure hope they sound as good as they look on paper. If his past work is anything to go by, I'd wager they'd be Australia's BENCHMARK for audio design.



I posted a little while ago in this thread about my custom uncompromised $80K active 4-way speakers. Well, progress has been made. Just need to tune them up but initial reports are awesome.


Signal to noise ratio ~110dB


Sensitivity 93dB for 1watt/1 metre


Subwoofer intital testing with sine wave 122dB at 80Hz at 1m


6ft tall, 600+lbs each, built from solid 30 year old Australian Jarra and filled with all the latest SOTA european goodies











I've booked a flight down south to audition them for the first time at the end of the month... can't wait!


----------



## overclkr

I'd hit it! :^)


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Hit it ? Even my nose started getting hard for that chick.............










Art


----------



## dropzone7

Wow...nice cans!


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14266338
> 
> 
> I'd hit it! :^)



the speaker or the broad?










-Gary


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Danger, Danger...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14271378
> 
> 
> Danger, Danger...



Yo, what you doing tomorrow?


Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/14266440
> 
> 
> Hit it ? Even my nose started getting hard for that chick.............


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14271626



She even has good taste in music.










Dude, did your Marquee arrive? Are you up? I'm dying to see some screenshots big dog.










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

Yes, spare Ultra is in Cairns, but I can't pick it up til Tuesday.


So last night I started doing colorimetry and greyscale and gamma to the working projector. The Lumagen Radiance is amazing! My colour gamut is almost spot on now. Low end gamma bump is very flexible compared to moome's gamma bump. And grey scale is D65 from 20-100IRE with a deltaE of less than 3 across the board. Not sure about


----------



## nashou66

Gino with the Radiance, How can you have different gamma set up for each projector? is it possible? I know it has two outputs so are they both individually gamma controlled as well?


Athanasios


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14271468
> 
> 
> Yo, what you doing tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Installing 1" Lin Acoustic, GOM Fabric, and 1/2" Pad like a mad man. They reopened my claim. I had an All State supervisor at my house they found hail damage on my roof. So they are revisiting my claim...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Gino 80k sound I bet those things sound amazing. My company CSC just got a contract in Cairns. I'm on the transformation team, trying to get down to your area


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/14272167
> 
> 
> Gino with the Radiance, How can you have different gamma set up for each projector? is it possible? I know it has two outputs so are they both individually gamma controlled as well?



Unfortunately the Radiance doesn't work this way. The dual outputs can only ever be copies of each other or one for audio only.

To get perfect responses between each projector, you would need to processors. This is where the Radiance XS would come in handy.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14272286
> 
> 
> Gino 80k sound I bet those things sound amazing. My company CSC just got a contract in Cairns. I'm on the transformation team, trying to get down to your area



You're welcome anytime!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14272880
> 
> 
> You're welcome anytime!



Hopefully one day, I'll be able to make it back out.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

If I win the lotto we are going







oh wait I never play crap.. well I guess that's out...


----------



## mark haflich

Gino. Is that a new girl friend? If not, try and get a DNA sample and we can have her cloned. Power Buy?


----------



## mark haflich

Why are the speakers nude and the girl clothed? Suggest a picture with the grills on the speakers and the girl nude.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/14275372
> 
> 
> Gino. Is that a new girl friend? If not, try and get a DNA sample and we can have her cloned. Power Buy?



It's the daughter of a friend of the guy who is building the speakers.


Funny though, she looks like a clone of one my nurses.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14273548
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day, I'll be able to make it back out.



We'll make it happen


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Do those speakers have built in amps. What is the power rating?


----------



## Gino AUS

Don - taken from the speaker builder:



> Quote:
> The new Reference R1 system embodies everything we have learned over 30 years of designing and developing loudspeaker systems.
> 
> 
> R1 is a 4 way, full frequency range system featuring the latest in both digital and analogue technologies in a system capable of replicating the impact of a full symphony orchestra in all its power and detail. *With 3.2 kilowatts rms of on-board amplification, laptop programmable filters and equalisation, this system will astound*.
> 
> 
> Reference R1 is the benchmark for Australian Audio design. Each cabinet employs a *15" subwoofer in a sealed chamber fed by a 1,000watt rms digital amplifier with parametric equalisation* and remote control.
> 
> *Above this is a 5 driver D'Appolito array featuring twin 10" carbon fibre woofers, twin 6.5" kevlar midranges, and Mundorf's new AMT 2440 Air Motion Transformer. This group of drivers are fed by a bank of class AB solid state amplifiers with 600watts rms available. Each woofer has a dedicated 150watt amplifier, whilst the high efficiency midranges share one and the tweeter has its own unit.*
> 
> 
> The digital crossover and equalisation circuits feature 24bit, 96KHz Burr Brown DAC's and ADC's, 48 biquads of processing filters, 14 parametric equalisation filters per driver, crossover slopes up to 48db per Octave, and adjustable gain and delay for each driver.
> 
> 
> Each cabinet is a three layer construction with the inner chassis encased in a layer of solid hardwood. Every driver has its own dedicated enclosure, and the on-board amplification also resides in separate acoustically isolated and vented chambers. Depending on choice of hardwood finish weight per cabinet is in the region of 275-300 kilograms.
> 
> 
> The system is installed and programmed 'in room' to adjust for room modes and obtain a flat frequency response.
> 
> 
> Aslan Acoustics recommends that owners have their electrician install a dedicated 10 amp circuit for each speaker.
> 
> 
> Specifications - Subwoofer:
> 
> 
> 1000 watts rms @ 4ohms
> 
> 
> 15Hz - 500Hz +/- 1.5dB
> 
> 
> Damping factor - 2000
> 
> 
> High Pass Filter - selectable 6,12 or 24dB slope adjustable 15 to 50Hz at 1Hz increments
> 
> 
> Low Pass Filter - selectable 6,12 or 24dB slopes adjustable 40 to 500Hz at 1Hz increments
> 
> 
> Parametric Equalisation - 6 units adjustable in 1db increments -6 to +6dB, adjustable Q factor from 0.5 to 5 in 0.5 increments
> 
> 
> Phase adjustment - 0 to 180 degrees in 5 degree increments
> 
> 
> Time Alignment - 0 to 650cm in 5cm increments
> 
> 
> Input sensitivity - 500mV @ 47K ohms or 1.0 volt at 300 ohms
> 
> 
> Master Volume - 0 to 60dB in 1dB increments
> 
> 
> Automatic Start - 5mV threshold with Auto off function after 5 minutes 98dB
> 
> 
> Power Consumption - 4.5watts (stanby) and 1250 watts Full Power
> 
> 
> Programming via front panel, remote control or RS232 Interface
> 
> 
> Specifications - Main system:
> 
> 
> Output Power - 4 x 150 watts rms @ 8ohms, 4 x 320 watts @ 4 ohms
> 
> 
> Frequency Response - 80Hz to 35KHz +/- 1.5dB
> 
> 
> THD - 20Hz - 20KHz @ 8 ohms


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Dam....


----------



## Gino AUS

You can say that again, I can't wait to listen to them in 2 weeks.


----------



## overclkr




----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Aslan Acoustics recommends that owners have their electrician install a dedicated 10 amp circuit for each speaker.














Mike


----------



## Gino AUS




----------



## overclkr

Gentlemen, I present you with your 10 amp circuit.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

10 amp... I prefer multiple 20's


----------



## overclkr

Eh, I'll take the 10. :^)


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Pool / Pound..


Hey have a look at the theater thread, I'm just about done.


----------



## wallace1234

Can you say, "Less than 3 weeks?"










wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

in what language







.. yeah I can't wait either..


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14289783
> 
> 
> in what language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. yeah I can't wait either..



Got mint?










Dude, good to see you whooped that theater like it's your little *****. GREAT JOB!











CLiffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah still hoping they cover it, but the room will be done tomorrow morning. Just waiting on the carpet pad glue. I'll re-stretch the carpet and install the baseboard. She's done.. again. My office should be done later tomorrow or wednesday. Pretty fast turn around for doing it by myself. well the bulk of it.


Just like the mythical bird the Phoenix, my theater rises from the ashes.


----------



## Gino AUS

Woohoo... final pieces to the puzzle have arrived, time to get this blend up this weekend! 10 months without it has been a struggle but I'm sure the improvements will be well worth it (well, I know they are from what I've seen on the single projector)


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Sweet can't wait to see the beast.


----------



## overclkr

Awesome Gino!!!! Finally!


SCREENSHOTS!!!!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## Gannon

So...this hasn't happened yet?


Goodie. Thought I missed another...even with that cellular threat Cliffy made in the dead of night a few months back...



Do we have a date yet?!


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/14295599
> 
> 
> So...this hasn't happened yet?
> 
> 
> Goodie. Thought I missed another...even with that cellular threat Cliffy made in the dead of night a few months back...
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have a date yet?!



August 2nd. I cant wait to meet everyone finally !!!!



Athanasios


----------



## Gannon

Hi, my name is John, and I'm a CRT-holic.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/14297164
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is John, and I'm a CRT-holic.



Are you coming my friend??????


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/14297164
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is John, and I'm a CRT-holic.



Are we going to have some kind of CRT intervention by one of the Digital guys? If so........... Lets kick their [email protected]%$ing A%& !!!!!!










Athanasios


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14291941
> 
> 
> Awesome Gino!!!! Finally!
> 
> 
> SCREENSHOTS!!!!!!!!



Mate, I'm getting goose bumps thinking about it! Will have both fired up tonight!


----------



## overclkr

That is so awesome big dog. I'm really happy for you!










Cliff


----------



## Gino AUS

Damn it, another problem


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Grr what happened...


----------



## Gino AUS

It's very strange, I'll start a thread this weekend if I can't fix it by then. Gonna try some board swapping first.


I'll tell you what though, from what I've seen... damn! Scanlines 1080p72 from 10' away! This is sharp... and almost 12ftL's!


----------



## overclkr

What happened Gino?


----------



## Gannon

If you'd give me a date, I'm trying to arrange a Chicago trip up through Milwaukee and even central Wisconsin, then through the Upper Peninsula of Michigan for early August!


When is your damn meet, Meat?


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/14309228
> 
> 
> If you'd give me a date, I'm trying to arrange a Chicago trip up through Milwaukee and even central Wisconsin, then through the Upper Peninsula of Michigan for early August!
> 
> 
> When is your damn meet, Meat?



Its August 2nd .


Athanasios


----------



## Gannon

Thanks! I thought so, but with such a dance through this entire thread I wasn't quite sure.


It is in the schedule. Big fun ahead...I'm celebrating the end of my extended sabbatical and a new relationship with a hottie that will even make Cliffy jealous!


----------



## wallace1234

Ok, time to start seriously thinking about party time. 2 weeks and we should be on the road at this time.


Again, I hope Clarence rides along with me, as I plan on having a cold beer about now.

















Cliff,

Any suprises in store this time?


bbfarmht,

You still want those lens? And, you going to bring some buffalo?










wallace


----------



## wkosmann

Dear BBQ God;


Of course I'm out here. I read much, post little. The list for attendance at the second half of the Great 2008 Transcontinental Home Theater Meet Part Deaux has not changed for a while. It is:



The Great Don Wallace

The Legendary Mike Parker

The Ever Captivating Clarence (That's a reference to his photography skills, especially in firelight)

His Lordship Mr. Emdawqz1

His Lordship's Current Avatar (She really is into Blended CRTs)

The One and Only Cliffster

DropZone7

CRT Ben (and hopefully Cheryl)

The Host

His Hottie Wife

Scott (Adrian Kelly)?


Where's the rest of the Chicago crowd? Its an unwritten HT Extravaganza rule that the size of the Chicago crowd attending the Virginia portion of the Meet has to be at least equal to the size of the Virginia crowd attending the Chicago portion of the Meet. Right now the Virginia crowd attending the Chicago Meet = 5 (Me, Clarence, Don, John (he's close enough to Va, he counts) and John's current Avatar). The Chicago crowd attending the Virginia Meet =1 (Cliffy). What's up with that?


Gino?


Curt Palme?


Tim Martin?


Am I missing anyone?


The Host


----------



## overclkr

I'm here big dog!!!!!!!!










Are we getting Midget Strippers?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Hey that's my line you jack -o- lope







Got Mint?


What am I chopped liver, I want to come...


----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/14309789
> 
> 
> Thanks! I thought so, but with such a dance through this entire thread I wasn't quite sure.
> 
> 
> It is in the schedule. Big fun ahead...I'm celebrating the end of my extended sabbatical and a new relationship with a hottie that will even make Cliffy jealous!



Um, please post a picture.










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14316366
> 
> 
> I'm here big dog!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we getting Midget Strippers?



Can you get two midget strippers for the price of one? Seems like they would be half off..


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14341378
> 
> 
> Can you get two midget strippers for the price of one? Seems like they would be half off..



I follow your logic Don but I doubt their cheaper...they have to work twice as hard.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah that did come to mind.. But they are worth it. I just love the songs the little orange ones sing while making sweet candy


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14341760
> 
> 
> Yeah that did come to mind.. But they are worth it. I just love the songs the little orange ones sing while making sweet candy



YOU can't have them! Their MINE!!!!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14341760
> 
> 
> Yeah that did come to mind.. But they are worth it. I just love the songs the little orange ones sing while making sweet candy



Hmmmmm...... where would one look for a midget stripper in the Chicagoland area?????


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

On broadway down by the AON center around china town







...... I think I saw them there last time I was in Chicago. Oh wait maybe those were some thing else..


----------



## Gannon

Cliffy,


I've got no pictures yet, but I might scam one off her MySpace page if she's cool with it.


Adorable blond bombshell with an amazing smile, and the ability to put me back on the straight and narrow with just a few words...we've only been around each other for a few weeks, but it seems like I've known her for a hundred years.


I'm still in shock...so anything I say should be used against me. She won't be along for the meet, I'll be starting a calibration tour through Chicago, up to Milwaukee, through Madison, then up through the UP of Michigan before coming down I-75 back to her.


She's already the center of my universe, and I cannot explain how or why. I'm undone...heh.



Cheers and more, cannot wait to see everyone.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gannon* /forum/post/14348613
> 
> 
> Cliffy,
> 
> 
> I've got no pictures yet, but I might scam one off her MySpace page if she's cool with it.
> 
> 
> Adorable blond bombshell with an amazing smile, and the ability to put me back on the straight and narrow with just a few words...we've only been around each other for a few weeks, but it seems like I've known her for a hundred years.
> 
> 
> I'm still in shock...so anything I say should be used against me. She won't be along for the meet, I'll be starting a calibration tour through Chicago, up to Milwaukee, through Madison, then up through the UP of Michigan before coming down I-75 back to her.
> 
> 
> She's already the center of my universe, and I cannot explain how or why. I'm undone...heh.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and more, cannot wait to see everyone.



That's awesome John!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


Really looking foward to seeing you!


Reminds me of when I met Amy!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14343240
> 
> 
> On broadway down by the AON center around china town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... I think I saw them there last time I was in Chicago. Oh wait maybe those were some thing else..



China Town? They love you long time big dog?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I've got a joke for you a knock ah knock... Meesha Kellogg.


----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr

You guys getting excited yet? Time is almost here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

As gitty as a school girl.


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14355872
> 
> 
> You guys getting excited yet? Time is almost here!!!!!!!!!!!


HELL YEAH!










Mike


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14355872
> 
> 
> You guys getting excited yet? Time is almost here!!!!!!!!!!!



Uuummm, hhhmmmmm, ditto what Mike said.

HELL YEA!!!!!!


Hopefully, by this time next week, we'll be in Indiana and I'll be poping the top on a cold brewsky (Clarence driving of course







). Just want to get primed for going around in circles in the downtown Crown Point circle.










Damn, I'm getting goose bumps....


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/14362355
> 
> HELL YEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Hehe, my G90 problem resurfaced tonight. The projector fires up with 3 error codes and shuts down.










The good thing is it's not the dreaded Dallas problem and this bad boy has probably 14,000 hours on it by now.


I'll tell you guys what I think the problem is when you get here.










Hopefully she'll still be running by then.

















Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14362494
> 
> 
> Hehe, my G90 problem resurfaced tonight. The projector fires up with 3 error codes and shuts down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is it's not the dreaded Dallas problem and this bad boy has probably 14,000 hours on it by now.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you guys what I think the problem is when you get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she'll still be running by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



3 error codes:


STOP

GUITAR

HERO











wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/14362576
> 
> 
> 3 error codes:
> 
> 
> STOP
> 
> GUITAR
> 
> HERO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace


































Dude I LOVE THAT GAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkosmann

Cliffy and I work opposite sides of the universe. My left projector has had a parasitic oscillation since last February. Made it look like a digital. Highly elevated brightness, easily observable video noise that constantly changed shape and location, and was a function of the IRE level of the image. (Higher IRE images made it worse.) MP came by this past weekend and fixed it.


He also has my Moome HDMI input cards. He is dramatically increasing the bandwidth on them, just like he did for Gino, and for Mark Haflich, and for hisself. They are to be waiting for me when I return, after Cliffy's meet. The video chain will then be all digital from the sources (all 4 of them) to the projectors for the first time!!! (HDMI to HD-SDI to HDMI) Not only will the video chain be all digital, it will be all high-bandwidth digital.


If I could go all HD-SDI throughout the entire video chain, I would. Maybe next year.


When I get back I have to reconverge the left Marquee. But, once I'm done, I should have the finest 12 foot wide image on the planet, what with both Gino and Cliffy down.










The East Coast Host (with the most)


William


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14362947
> 
> 
> When I get back I have to reconverge the left Marquee. But, once I'm done, I should have the finest 12 foot wide image on the planet, what with both Gino and Cliffy down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The East Coast Host (with the most)
> 
> 
> William



I'm actually up big dog.










I think I know what the problem is but have to test my theory one more time before you guys come. The first two times are identical in issues.











The MOST IMPORTANT PART of owning CRT is TEMPERATURE in your room.










Cliffy


----------



## Gino AUS

Dude I am pissed. UPS crushed my new Sencore OTC1000! I won't know until monday what the deal is, who's liable, whether I have insurance etc...


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14363049
> 
> 
> I'm actually up big dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know what the problem is but have to test my theory one more time before you guys come. The first two times are identical in issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MOST IMPORTANT PART of owning CRT is TEMPERATURE in your room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy




Man, I know that's right! I just have this single XG running in my little room and it gets hot as hell in there quick. I'm working on a hushbox right now to try and both quiet the thing and suck some of that hot air out of the room via a high powered duct fan. It doesn't help that this one room seems to be the "hot spot" in the house already. I think I may need to add another return, perhaps inside the room or boost the output of cool air into the room.


Good to hear your up and running again Cliff!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14364723
> 
> 
> Dude I am pissed. UPS crushed my new Sencore OTC1000! I won't know until monday what the deal is, who's liable, whether I have insurance etc...


































Sheesh Gino. I just prayed for good luck for you FOR ONCE!!!!!


I hope you get that wish!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/14364856
> 
> 
> Man, I know that's right! I just have this single XG running in my little room and it gets hot as hell in there quick. I'm working on a hushbox right now to try and both quiet the thing and suck some of that hot air out of the room via a high powered duct fan. It doesn't help that this one room seems to be the "hot spot" in the house already. I think I may need to add another return, perhaps inside the room or boost the output of cool air into the room.
> 
> 
> Good to hear your up and running again Cliff!



Ok, I'll spill the beans!


During the day, I keep the door closed in the theater so the kids wont go in there, so with the AC cranking, it gets COLD inside the theater.


I had this same problem with the other projector in cold so I'm pretty sure this is why I'm having the issue.


Who would think that COLD would end up being the issue?










Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Gino WTF dude that's so uncool... I hope everything works out I know what it's like to feel like your SOL.


----------



## overclkr

*LESS THAN A WEEK AWAY GUYS!!!!! WHO EVER IS STILL COMING THAT NEED ADDRESS AND PHONE TO FIND ME PLEASE PM ME!!!!!!*


Cliff


----------



## wkosmann

Dear Cliff;


I sent you a PM on either this site or the other one earlier this week. Have not received a reply.


William


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14373066
> 
> 
> Dear Cliff;
> 
> 
> I sent you a PM on either this site or the other one earlier this week. Have not received a reply.
> 
> 
> William



You sent it here and my PM box was full.










Sorry I couldn't read it! You can send it now though!


Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

*LESS THAN A WEEK AWAY GUYS!!!!! WHO EVER IS STILL COMING THAT NEED ADDRESS AND PHONE TO FIND ME PLEASE PM ME!!!!!!*


Cliff


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff,


What time do things get started?


I'm Ready!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/14375251
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> What time do things get started?
> 
> 
> I'm Ready!



Lookin' foward to seeing you my friend.










Anytime after 1pm should be good. I hope!










Cliffy


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> LESS THAN A WEEK AWAY GUYS!!!!!



Woo Hooo!!!!!!!



Cliff add some shots tp the screen war thread its on page two of this forum now!


Athanasios


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Time sure has flown by on this one, can't believe it's this weekend. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14378111
> 
> 
> Time sure has flown by on this one, can't believe it's this weekend. Looking forward to seeing everyone.



Oh dude, I "fixed" something today that is going to blow your mind on Saturday!


Can't wait to hang bro!


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Playing with sub alignment? Or did you finally get that flux capacitor working Marty? 1.21 Jigha Watts?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14379289
> 
> 
> Playing with sub alignment? Or did you finally get that flux capacitor working Marty? 1.21 Jigha Watts?



It's a suprise.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14379370
> 
> 
> It's a suprise.



Ok, what's her name?










wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Is it a evening knock on the door by an Asian girl? Wanting to give a Massshaaagezzie?


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14380943
> 
> 
> Is it a evening knock on the door by an Asian girl? Wanting to give a Massshaaagezzie?




You want special touch ?











Athanasios


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14380943
> 
> 
> Is it a evening knock on the door by an Asian girl? Wanting to give a Massshaaagezzie?



She actually told me your coming down friday night to help with sub alignment!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

_Danny, I'm having a party this weekend._

_How would you like to come over and mow my lawn?_


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14384358
> 
> _Danny, I'm having a party this weekend._
> 
> _How would you like to come over and mow my lawn?_


----------



## dropzone7

_Oh, this your wife, huh? A lovely lady. Hey baby, you must've been something before electricity.
_


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Hey lady, how'd you like to earn $14 the hard way


----------



## wallace1234

One of my favorites:

_Last time I saw a mouth like that, it had a hook in it._


wallace


----------



## overclkr

Wallace, PM me your number!


----------



## overclkr

*ONCE AGAIN, ANYONE WHO NEEDS MY ADDRESS AND PHONE THAT IS COMING TO THE MEET, PLEASE PM ME!*


Cliff


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14365216
> 
> 
> Sheesh Gino. I just prayed for good luck for you FOR ONCE!!!!!
> 
> 
> I hope you get that wish!



Tell me about it. Jess told me that God just doesn't want me to have a HT


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14387343
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. Jess told me that God just doesn't want me to have a HT



man I hope you get it going Gino , cause if i plan trip to Aussie anytime I have to see it!!!


Athanasios


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/14387388
> 
> 
> man I hope you get it going Gino , cause if i plan trip to Aussie anytime I have to see it!!!
> 
> 
> Athanasios



He will! Gino ROCKS!


----------



## nashou66

I cant wait for the meet!!!! Argggg I'm so excited!!1 I decided to leave early Saturday morning, stop at my dinner before i go around 5 am and leave by 6 am should get there around 2 pm. Love driving the EVO on long trips! and I get to see some of Middle America! it will be my furthest west driving.


Athanasios


----------



## wallace1234

PM sent. I need directions....................










Don't want to get lost in Crown Point circle............


lol


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Oh if you get to Crown Point just make a right at the circle


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14388232
> 
> 
> Oh if you get to Crown Point just make a right at the circle



Right, left, left, right.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/14387655
> 
> 
> I cant wait for the meet!!!! Argggg I'm so excited!!1 I decided to leave early Saturday morning, stop at my dinner before i go around 5 am and leave by 6 am should get there around 2 pm. Love driving the EVO on long trips! and I get to see some of Middle America! it will be my furthest west driving.
> 
> 
> Athanasios



I'm looking foward to the same for William's meet. I love to drive.










My favorite part of the trip is the PA Turnpike. LOVE HAULING ASS through there!


Athanasios, looking foward to meeting you!


Cliff


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14388543
> 
> 
> I'm looking foward to the same for William's meet. I love to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite part of the trip is the PA Turnpike. LOVE HAULING ASS through there!
> 
> 
> Athanasios, looking foward to meeting you!
> 
> 
> Cliff



I'm still thinking of going to Williams too, if things go well at my place(doesnt burn down or no one quits cause i'm gone) I might drive down, maybe we could split the drive you come by my place and i drive down. but once again if I decide to go.


Athansios


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/14388703
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking of going to Williams too, if things go well at my place(doesnt burn down or no one quits cause i'm gone) I might drive down, maybe we could split the drive you come by my place and i drive down. but once again if I decide to go.
> 
> 
> Athansios



Hmmmm....... New York.


I love upstate. Just gorgeous!


Cliff


----------



## overclkr

*UPDATED LIST!*


Ken Whitcomb CONFIRMED

Don Kellogg CONFIRMED

Don Wallace CONFIRMED

Clarence CONFIRMED

HT_FAN (Tom) CONFIRMED

Wkosmann (William) CONFIRMED

Bomrat CONFIRMED

Skylooker1 CONFIRMED

bbfarmht CONFIRMED

voodoo7869 CONFIRMED

Bitwize (Rob) CONFIRMED

MikeEby CONFIRMED

Jester CONFIRMED

JAMSYS CONFIRMED

BLAINE CONFIRMED

MONA AND WILLIAM CONFIRMED

NASHOU66! CONFIRMED!


Did I miss anyone?


Cliff


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14390077
> 
> *UPDATED LIST!*
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb CONFIRMED
> 
> Don Kellogg CONFIRMED
> 
> Don Wallace CONFIRMED
> 
> Clarence CONFIRMED
> 
> HT_FAN (Tom) CONFIRMED
> 
> Wkosmann (William) CONFIRMED
> 
> Bomrat CONFIRMED
> 
> Skylooker1 CONFIRMED
> 
> bbfarmht CONFIRMED
> 
> voodoo7869 CONFIRMED
> 
> Bitwize (Rob) CONFIRMED
> 
> MikeEby CONFIRMED
> 
> Jester CONFIRMED
> 
> JAMSYS CONFIRMED
> 
> BLAINE CONFIRMED
> 
> MONA AND WILLIAM CONFIRMED
> 
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> 
> Cliff



Umm yeah ! ME !!!!


Athanasios


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/14390081
> 
> 
> Umm yeah ! ME !!!!
> 
> 
> Athanasios



GOT IT BIG DOG!


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14390095
> 
> 
> GOT IT BIG DOG!













Athanasios


----------



## wallace1234

Man, we are so close......................


bbfarmht: You want me to bring the lens?


Also, you bringing some buffalo? BBQ in style!


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/14395084
> 
> 
> Man, we are so close......................
> 
> 
> bbfarmht: You want me to bring the lens?
> 
> 
> Also, you bringing some buffalo? BBQ in style!
> 
> 
> wallace



Yes we are! Cant wait!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes very close.. Better pull out before it's too late  JK I wouldn't do that real men stay in the game.


----------



## bomrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14388525
> 
> 
> Right, left, left, right.



thats how cliffy walks also. it explanes alot.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Sure it does it's the Cliff power up code







You know like Up Down Up Down Left Right Left Right AB AB...


----------



## mark haflich

it's NOT a game. Meets at Clioffy's are what LIFE is! Check your Bazooka at the door.


----------



## overclkr

Ahhhhhh, things are settling down. I SMELL FOOD!!!!!!!!!


OH, AND BOOZE!!!!!!!!! LOTS OF IT!































Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/14403530
> 
> 
> it's NOT a game. Meets at Clioffy's are what LIFE is! Check your Bazooka at the door.



You sure? You think that's air your breathing?


----------



## overclkr

Hi.










Where is John Gannon?


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yo Bro I'll be down as soon as I can. Got a mini theater meet going on here with all the inlaws getting ready for son first birthday.


----------



## overclkr

Save your receipts! You get to write off your trip to me!










Seriously, looking foward to seeing you again my friend.


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14415782
> 
> 
> Yo Bro I'll be down as soon as I can. Got a mini theater meet going on here with all the inlaws getting ready for son first birthday.



Hurry up! I'm getting the BBQ started!










wallace


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/14415977
> 
> 
> Hurry up! I'm getting the BBQ started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallace



Yummy animal flesh! I want meat!







Wish I was there.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14415834
> 
> 
> Save your receipts! You get to write off your trip to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, looking foward to seeing you again my friend.
> 
> 
> Cliffy



[email protected] Scenes writes off everything baby







Of course I'd write the mileage off. Just got a huge check in the mail just set off some serious red flags with the IRS I'm sure.


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/14416297
> 
> 
> Yummy animal flesh! I want meat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was there.



Too bad your not comming, I'm bringing some Souvlaki marinated Lamb chops, soem oven roasted Greek potatoes and some of my Texas Hot sauce for Hot dogs..Mmmmmmm yummy!!!!


Oh and Cliff we'll need some finely chopped onions to go with the sauce for the dogs to have the traditional Buffalo Hot dog of Mustard, onions and sauce, when you order them here we say 1 Up !!! 2 Up No Onions!! Ect,ect.ect.


Athanasios


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/14416709
> 
> 
> Too bad your not comming, I'm bringing some Souvlaki marinated Lamb chops, soem oven roasted Greek potatoes and some of my Texas Hot sauce for Hot dogs..Mmmmmmm yummy!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and Cliff we'll need some finely chopped onions to go with the sauce for the dogs to have the traditional Buffalo Hot dog of Mustard, onions and sauce, when you order them here we say 1 Up !!! 2 Up No Onions!! Ect,ect.ect.
> 
> 
> Athanasios



Oh man, you are killing me!


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/14416709
> 
> 
> Too bad your not comming, I'm bringing some Souvlaki marinated Lamb chops, soem oven roasted Greek potatoes and some of my Texas Hot sauce for Hot dogs..Mmmmmmm yummy!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and Cliff we'll need some finely chopped onions to go with the sauce for the dogs to have the traditional Buffalo Hot dog of Mustard, onions and sauce, when you order them here we say 1 Up !!! 2 Up No Onions!! Ect,ect.ect.
> 
> 
> Athanasios



Sweet well I think we have found a solution to the gas shortage issues







Seriously sounds great.


----------



## Energeezer

Why oh why do I have to live in Winterpeg?







I've wanted so badly to go to Art's meets and now Ciffy's meets but it just does not work for me due to my locale.

These threads are driving me nuts.


I hope you all get fat from eating too much at the meat!!!!!










Seriously though.

I hope its a great time.


----------



## mark haflich

At the meat! Athanasios. at Cliffy's mEEt, they eat MEAT, not carbos in rolls. BEER supplies the carbos.


----------



## Curt Palme

Be sure to take LOTS of pictures and post them here and at the other site. I also want pictures from inside Athena's or Caesar's or whatever that Grecian palace is with the valet parking..


----------



## wkosmann

Dear BBQ God;


I sure hope you are rustling up vast quantities of delicious vitals. The list for attendance at the second half of the Great 2008 Transcontinental Home Theater Meet Part Deaux is:



The Great Don Wallace

The Legendary Mike Parker

The Ever Captivating Clarence (That's a reference to his photography skills, especially in firelight)

His Lordship Mr. Emdawqz1

His Lordship's Current Avatar (She really is into Blended CRTs)

The One and Only Cliffster

DropZone7

CRT Ben (and hopefully Cheryl)

The Irrepressible Mark Halflich

The Host

His Hottie Wife


Scott (Adrian Kelly)?


Curt Palme?


Tim Martin?


Am I missing anyone?


The Host


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/14418239
> 
> 
> At the meat! Athanasios. at Cliffy's mEEt, they eat MEAT, not carbos in rolls. BEER supplies the carbos.



Well they can slop the sauce on the dogs with no buns and have only Meat!










I cant wait!!!


Athanasios


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nashou66* /forum/post/14419157
> 
> 
> Well they can slop the sauce on the dogs with no buns and have only Meat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait!!!
> 
> 
> Athanasios



Haha he said Meat, Sauce, Slop and Buns.. haha


----------



## wallace1234

Cliff got a first taste of the brisket: he approves!!










Now, the pork goes on.


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Pork goes on?...


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14419375
> 
> 
> Pork goes on?...



Hhhhmmmmm. Bad choice of words.


The second round of BBQ gets started....










wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Have the Reverend of Raster bless the BBQ.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Energeezer* /forum/post/14417983
> 
> 
> Why oh why do I have to live in Winterpeg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted so badly to go to Art's meets and now Ciffy's meets but it just does not work for me due to my locale.
> 
> These threads are driving me nuts.



That's no excuse! I've been out to Cliff's twice and Wiliam's once and Art's one and I'm on the other side of the world!


----------



## antorsae

Gino - you are the ultimate CRT Tourist!


----------



## Gino AUS

Yes, I've even been to Spain to see Andres' setup


----------



## wkosmann

Dear All Existing and Potential Attendees:


Since we lost the last week or so of posts, I am re-posting the current list of expected attendees:



The BBQ God Don Wallace

The Mythical Mike Parker

The Ever Captivating Clarence (That's a reference to his photography skills, especially in firelight)

His Lordship Mr. Emdawqz1

His Lordship's Current Avatar (She really is into Blended CRTs)

The Stack God Cliffy

DropZone7

CRT Ben (and hopefully Cheryl)

The Irrepressible Mark Halflich

The Reverend of Raster Ken Whitcomb

The Ghost John Barnes (JBJR)

The Buffalo Totin Adam (bbfarmht)

The Host

His Hottie Wife


Scott (Adrian Kelly)?


Curt Palme?


Tim Martin?


Don Kellogg?


Arli (Bomrat)?


Am I missing anyone?


The Host


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14421420
> 
> 
> Dear All Existing and Potential Attendees:
> 
> 
> Since we lost the last week or so of posts, I am re-posting the current list of expected attendees:
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Don Wallace
> 
> The Mythical Mike Parker
> 
> The Ever Captivating Clarence (That's a reference to his photography skills, especially in firelight)
> 
> His Lordship Mr. Emdawqz1
> 
> His Lordship's Current Avatar (She really is into Blended CRTs)
> 
> The One and Only Cliffster
> 
> DropZone7
> 
> CRT Ben (and hopefully Cheryl)
> 
> The Irrepressible Mark Halflich
> 
> The Ghost John Barnes (JBJR)
> 
> The Buffalo Totin Adam (bbfarmht)
> 
> The Host
> 
> His Hottie Wife
> 
> 
> Scott (Adrian Kelly)?
> 
> 
> Curt Palme?
> 
> 
> Tim Martin?
> 
> 
> Don Kellogg?
> 
> 
> Arli (Bomrat)?
> 
> 
> Am I missing anyone?
> 
> 
> The Host


----------



## wallace1234

Hey, what about Don K?


Don,

You gotta be making a trip out this way around the end on this month. No? You're all over the world; you can make it this way for a few days.


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Hmm another theater meet, dam, Well I don't even need a reason







why not ... If I'm in the US I will be there. I'm suppose to be in Aldershot / Brighton UK for the next few weeks. It's coming down to the wire do to semantics. When they call me I don't even want to see what the first class ticket will cost them but such is life... Boning up on my German might have to go there next...


If I'm in the US I'll be there.


----------



## garyfritz

Your company pays for first class tickets!?? Geeze, must be nice. Us peons have to travel back in cattle class. At least this year I made premiere (United) so I get more legroom than standard economy, but it's still economy. No linen napkins and complimentary champagne for me...


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Anytime I have to be in the air more than 7 hours straight yes. And if I'm gone for more than three weeks they will fly my wife and son over as well. But it's not a standard thing to do that, I always work things out ahead of time to get that in the deal.


----------



## garyfritz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14429489
> 
> 
> Anytime I have to be in the air more than 7 hours straight yes. And if I'm gone for more than three weeks they will fly my wife and son over as well.



Sweet! The company I do most of my work for would never do that. Ohwell...


----------



## mark haflich

I don't have enough bail money for both Tim and Curt if they get arrested in Virginia. Considering the distance, I would be surprised if either can make it. But the organic fertilizer will overfill the theater if Tim, Curt, Mike and a few others are in the room talking CRTs. I would advise the wearing of hip boots. Least anybody misinterprets, my remarks are meant to be complimentary, not derogatory.


----------



## dropzone7

I'm still trying to decide when I want to get there. Looks like there is no place to stay in Middleburg and the next closest place is Leesburg which appears to be about 13 miles away? It takes me about 4-1/2 hours to get to Richmond so I'm guessing it will be another 2 to get to William's.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/14445800
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide when I want to get there. Looks like there is no place to stay in Middleburg and the next closest place is Leesburg which appears to be about 13 miles away? It takes me about 4-1/2 hours to get to Richmond so I'm guessing it will be another 2 to get to William's.



Wan't me to bring my tent?????


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/14445800
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide when I want to get there. Looks like there is no place to stay in Middleburg and the next closest place is Leesburg which appears to be about 13 miles away? It takes me about 4-1/2 hours to get to Richmond so I'm guessing it will be another 2 to get to William's.



I'd offer a room in my place, but bbfarmht (adam) is crashing here and our son still lives us.










Leesburg is right next door to where I live, Purcellville, and it aint far at all to William's from Leesburg.


wallace


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14446614
> 
> 
> Wan't me to bring my tent?????




Ha ha! Campground Massacre, no thanks!


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/14447041
> 
> 
> I'd offer a room in my place, but bbfarmht (adam) is crashing here and our son still lives us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leesburg is right next door to where I live, Purcellville, and it aint far at all to William's from Leesburg.
> 
> 
> wallace



Ah, you are near Clarence then. I have been that far so if I find something in Purcellville or Leesburg it sounds like I will be good. Reminds me of my last trip up that way when I came back with a projector and a rubber raft!


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/14447289
> 
> 
> Ah, you are near Clarence then. I have been that far so if I find something in Purcellville or Leesburg it sounds like I will be good. Reminds me of my last trip up that way when I came back with a projector and a rubber raft!



Near Clarence??? Clarence who?










I'd say about 9 houses down on the same street.................. Small world....


I got a couch in the living room, or you could sleep on one of the ht chairs.







Berkline, electric recline..........


As far as Purcellville hotels/motels, well, there's zero............... The next big thing is Leesburg.


wallace


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/14448041
> 
> 
> Near Clarence??? Clarence who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say about 9 houses down on the same street.................. Small world....
> 
> 
> I got a couch in the living room, or you could sleep on one of the ht chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berkline, electric recline..........
> 
> 
> As far as Purcellville hotels/motels, well, there's zero............... The next big thing is Leesburg.
> 
> 
> wallace



Actually guess what? William said that Adam can stay with him so you have a free spot!!!!!


----------



## mark haflich

My house is always open with 2 guest rooms on the lake, but I am about 1 hr 15 minutes from William.


----------



## overclkr

Damn, now your tempting me to bring my boat with me.


Cliff


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14448439
> 
> 
> Damn, now your tempting me to bring my boat with me.
> 
> 
> Cliff



Come on in a day early! Rock 'n roll!


wallace


----------



## mark haflich

Cliffy. I have extra sit on top kyaks You willnever get your boat thru as a carry on.


----------



## wkosmann

Hey Mark. Can I stay with you?


William


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14448151
> 
> 
> Actually guess what? William said that Adam can stay with him so you have a free spot!!!!!



dropzone7,

You got a place to stay here!


wallace


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/14450384
> 
> 
> dropzone7,
> 
> You got a place to stay here!
> 
> 
> wallace




Sweet! Thanks guys!







If you don't mind PM'ing me an address then I can go ahead and plug it into the GPS I'm borrowing from my brother. I don't have the best sense of direction.










Rex


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Can someone PM me the date and address time etc. I'm going to plan on begin there. Well unless the ship me over seas.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14450481
> 
> 
> Can someone PM me the date and address time etc. I'm going to plan on begin there. Well unless the ship me over seas.



Woo Hoo! That's what I'm talking 'bout!


And, you don't even need a reason.


wallace


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/14450433
> 
> 
> Sweet! Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind PM'ing me an address then I can go ahead and plug it into the GPS I'm borrowing from my brother. I don't have the best sense of direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rex



Cool. Pm sent!


wallace


----------



## dropzone7

Mmm...is that BBQ I smell?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14450481
> 
> 
> Can someone PM me the date and address time etc. I'm going to plan on begin there. Well unless the ship me over seas.




I'll PM you the info big dog!


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg

No sorry I have gas I think that was me..  just kidding


Yeah get me that address maybe I can get in town early for once.


----------



## dochlywd

Damn! Looks like I am going to miss yet ANOTHER great opportunity to hang with a lot of GREAT people!!! Hopefully, I'll be able to attend the next one......either Art's Annual Fall Back Into Home Theater Meet in October or Cliffy's part XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXXXX Meet in probably two weeks!!!!










Doc


----------



## wkosmann

Dear All Existing and Potential Attendees:


New info, so I am re-posting the current list of expected attendees:



The BBQ God Don Wallace

The Mythical Mike Parker

The Ever Captivating Clarence (That's a reference to his photography skills, especially in firelight)

His Lordship Mr. Emdawqz1

His Lordship's Current Avatar (She really is into Blended CRTs)

The Stack God Cliffy

DropZone7

CRT Ben (and hopefully Cheryl)

The Irrepressible Mark Haflich

The Reverend of Raster Ken Whitcomb

The Ghost John Barnes (JBJR)

The Buffalo Totin Adam (bbfarmht)

The Server God Don Kellogg

The Host

His Hottie Wife


Are you coming Arli (Bomrat)?


Am I missing anyone?


The Host


----------



## mark haflich

Mr. Kuzman! Mark Halfrich won't attend but Mark Haflich will.










Saturday night I'll be stagg. Wife might attend with me on Sunday. Maybe we will bring our 105 pound Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, Ms Samantha to enjoy the outside environs.


----------



## overclkr




----------



## dochlywd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/14454988
> 
> 
> Mr. Kuzman! Mark Halfrich won't attend but Mark Haflich will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night I'll be stagg. Wife might attend with me on Sunday. Maybe we will bring our 105 pound Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, Ms Samantha to enjoy the outside environs.



Hell, why don't you just strap on a saddle and ride her there!











Doc


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/14456098
> 
> 
> Hell, why don't you just strap on a saddle and ride her there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc



I didn't forget about you big dog. Gonna have some conversations in the big gig for you fo sho.


Cliffy


----------



## Art Sonneborn

OT but I won't be going to CEDIA. I found out on Tuesday that both Tyrus and Turner Sonneborn will have their first football games on Saturday the 6th. I tried to get flights for Thursday night and Friday night but I could not get it to work. I love my hobby but my boys are at the top of the totem pole of life for me.


Art


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/14456448
> 
> 
> OT but I won't be going to CEDIA. I found out on Tuesday that both Tyrus and Turner Sonneborn will have their first football games on Saturday the 6th. I tried to get flights for Thursday night and Friday night but I could not get it to work. I love my hobby but my boys are at the top of the totem pole of life for me.
> 
> 
> Art




First class bro. First class...........


When you coming down for a nice saturday evening?










Cliff


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14457048
> 
> 
> First class bro. First class...........
> 
> 
> When you coming down for a nice saturday evening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff



When the dust settles on football I'd love to.










Art


----------



## mark haflich

Art. Give me a call about the scheduled Friday night dinner. Perhaps like last year I can keep the group together under your reservation. BTW What happened on your trip to Florida to see Peter's projector?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Well I guess I should pipe up then too. I probably won't be going to CEDIA, well not unless things change. My wife is having surgery on Monday.


Good times Art, I can't wait until Kade's playing football. Time is going by so fast these days it almost feels like I'm looking back on my life rather than living. it.


Cliff I'll let you know about Friday as soon as I can.


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/14459359
> 
> 
> Art. Give me a call about the scheduled Friday night dinner. Perhaps like last year I can keep the group together under your reservation. BTW What happened on your trip to Florida to see Peter's projector?



I'm keen to hear Art's impressions on Peter's SuperKontrast also.


----------



## wkosmann

So, right about now, in exactly a week:


Cliffy, Clarence, Ken, Adam and Don will just be going to bed..............


Mike, John, Cheryl and I will just be finishing breakfast, probably French toast with real Canadian maple syrup, bacon on the side, and of course wake up juice (coffee)............


Mark will be making preparations to drive back over (possibly with his wife) from Maryland for Sunday's activities.....................


I'm not exactly sure what Emdawqz1's current Avatar will be doing, cause I'm not sure which one he is bringing..............


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/14459359
> 
> 
> Art. Give me a call about the scheduled Friday night dinner. Perhaps like last year I can keep the group together under your reservation. BTW What happened on your trip to Florida to see Peter's projector?




Yea, I expect the usual suspects to attend the dinner. It's set for 8:00 at Ruths. There are about twelve or thirteen right now.


Mark since my boys have gotten into sports I've not been this busy since I was in school; literally, I've gone the last three weeks from 6:30 AM till 9:30 PM with no break in the action.


The trip to Peters was a similar problem. The airline cancelled one of the connectors and then gave me a new itinerary. I had to make it in one day but originally I had essentially the whole day to see his theaters.The the flight change result was exactly three hours I'd have in Miami before I had to return. Totally worthless ,so I just said **** it.


Art


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14460204
> 
> 
> Good times Art, I can't wait until Kade's playing football. Time is going by so fast these days it almost feels like I'm looking back on my life rather than living. it.



Yea ,and I did that kind of insane pace living for my eleven years in training. Tyrus in particular loves football. I did not expect that actually. In practice he comes off the field for water takes off his helmet and he has this giant grin on his face. This is incredibly important for his development and self image.


Art


----------



## wkosmann

Art;


Are you thinking of having a fall Home Theater Meet? If so, when might you be thinking of having it?


William


----------



## wkosmann

Dear All Existing and Potential Attendees:


Last weekend I bush hogged and finish cut the fields all around the house. The property looks as good as it can.


Last night was major Home Theater progress. I nailed the geometry for both Marquees, separately, then together in the blend zone. It is very close to perfect. Also completed red and blue convergence onto green for both projectors. Tonight is gray scale calibration. After that, audio calibration of the Lexicon MC-12, intensity uniformity settings across the entire image, and then I am ready to party.


This should be very close to the final list of expected attendees:



The BBQ God Don Wallace

The Mythical Mike Parker

The Ever Captivating Clarence (That's a reference to his photography skills, especially in firelight)

His Lordship Mr. Emdawqz1

His Lordship's Current Avatar (She really is into Blended CRTs)

The Stack God Cliffy

DropZone7

CRT Ben (and hopefully Cheryl)

The Irrepressible Mark Haflich

The Reverend of Raster Ken Whitcomb

The Ghost John Barnes (JBJR)

The Buffalo Totin Adam (bbfarmht)

The Server God Don Kellogg???

The Host

His Hottie Wife


Are you coming Arli (Bomrat)?


Am I missing anyone?


The Host


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14464963
> 
> 
> Art;
> 
> 
> Are you thinking of having a fall Home Theater Meet? If so, when might you be thinking of having it?
> 
> 
> William



No meets this fall, _no upgrades_. I'm considering June since there are a few things I'm looking at right now.


Art


----------



## mark haflich

10 more months until Fruit Pizza! Life is tough.


----------



## mark haflich

But the world's greatest BBQ this weekend at Kosmann's by the undisputed king of BBQ, Don Wallace.


----------



## mark haflich

I am really looking forward to seeing the set up, I hear its fantastic and I am looking forward to seeing everybody again. Its been quite awhile. it will be very valuable tocalibrate my eyes to a SOTA CRT set up before i few the latest bulbs etc st Cedia, two weeks one day from now. Have a safe trip in all.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/14479052
> 
> 
> But the world's greatest BBQ this weekend at Kosmann's by the undisputed king of BBQ, Don Wallace.



I'm ready!!!!!!


wallace


----------



## bbfarmht

WOOHOO!! 11 hours till I get on the road.. I've got some buffalo meat, they were out of brisket. So I picked up some sirloin tip roast and some arm roast. hopefully that'll satisfy my gracious host.

_________________


----------



## wkosmann

Nearly anything satisfies your gracious host. He is very easy.


----------



## overclkr

Hehehehe, he said EASY.










See you soon William!!!!!!


Cliffy


----------



## wallace1234

HECK! We're almost there!


wallace


----------



## wkosmann




> Quote:
> Life is good, but BBQ is better.



Um, isn't BBQ part of life?


In fact, doesn't it encompass at least 3 of the 4 food groups?


----------



## dropzone7

Hey William, for some reason I didn't get your PM over at Curt's site. If you don't mind could you send me the address via PM here? I'm only 60% full in my mailbox so I don't know what the problem is. Thanks!


----------



## wallace1234

BBQ is on!


Don K.,

Hope you are still going to be able to make this...........


wallace


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/14503634
> 
> 
> BBQ is on!
> 
> 
> Don K.,
> 
> Hope you are still going to be able to make this...........
> 
> 
> wallace



Can't wait to taste that buffalo. Tomorrow is going to be awesome!!!!







Just got done watchin' "Lost Boys" with William, Cliff And Clarence. Stelllar just stellar.


----------



## dochlywd

Damn! Rub it in boys!!!! I just got home from mopping 2400sqft. of tile. Worked at the office from 8am to 6pm and drove straight into the pizzaria until a little bit ago. It just isn't fair!!!


Marsha! Marsha! Marsha!!!


Have one for me, boys!!!!


Damnit!!!!


Doc


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/14503634
> 
> 
> BBQ is on!
> 
> 
> Don K.,
> 
> Hope you are still going to be able to make this...........
> 
> 
> wallace










Usually I wouldn't even need a reason... but Melissa (My Wife) has had a very rough time recovering from her major surgery. She's stable now but it has been a long week.


Looking like I'm going to miss CEDIA fo sho as well. Even though I can't make it I'll be there in spirit. If only I could pull off the blue glowie Star Wars effect. I could say things like I sense much beer in you, beer is the path of the darkside. Beer leads to intoxication, intoxication leads to hang over, hang over leads to , Sufffffffferrrrring.


----------



## wkosmann

Yo Doc;


MP dropped your Moome Sony DVI video input cards off yesterday. This morning, when Cliff wakes up, I will give them to him. Then, my part of the saga is complete.


William


----------



## overclkr

LOL William, you crack me up!


Beautiful morning on the Kosmann Compound!!!!!!


Time to PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## Art Sonneborn

A little more real time photos of the event please.










Art


----------



## mark haflich

I should be there around 5PM today. Its going to be a long night at Kosmann's. The Olympic basketball final starts at 2:30 AM, Sunday morning. Then its a hour and one half back to MD to get a nap, beakfast, and my wife and then back to Kosmanns for lunch.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yes photos please...


----------



## dochlywd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14505753
> 
> 
> Yo Doc;
> 
> 
> MP dropped your Moome Sony DVI video input cards off yesterday. This morning, when Cliff wakes up, I will give them to him. Then, my part of the saga is complete.
> 
> 
> William



Thanks!! I know MP is extremely busy so I thought this would be easier for him and save him from having to arrange shipping them!!


Thanks to MP and Cliffy as well!!


Doc


----------



## mark haflich

Somebody put the heli pad lights on, I am choppering in. If Cliffy is passed out on it, somebody drag him off it.


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dochlywd* /forum/post/14507066
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I know MP is extremely busy so I thought this would be easier for him and save him from having to arrange shipping them!!
> 
> 
> Thanks to MP and Cliffy as well!!
> 
> 
> Doc



Say Doc does that mean that you might be traveling to Cliff's place to pick these cards up? Maybe we could do the swap???


Tom


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/14506003
> 
> 
> A little more real time photos of the event please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



I've got tons for you big dog.




















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr

Home before dark.


----------



## bbfarmht

Westbound and down and a short time to get there!!


----------



## Gino AUS

I'm bummed I missed out.


Cliffy, in that picture you look mucho younger and thinner! Well done. PM me your email address will ya.


----------



## dropzone7

Under radar Big Dog!!!










...I made good time myself.


----------



## nashou66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14516315
> 
> 
> I'm bummed I missed out.
> 
> 
> Cliffy, in that picture you look mucho younger and thinner! Well done. PM me your email address will ya.



I agree, when I was at cliffs meet i was expecting a Cliff from the pics of previous meets and from the "sexy" pics of him in front of all your tubes









But he slimed down and in doing so it makes him look a lot younger too.

Awesome job Cliff, looking good. Keep it up!


Nashou


----------



## Clarence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14515000
> 
> 
> I've got tons for you big dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



That's a great group shot.

Back row: Me, dropzone, Cliff, Wallace.

Recliners: William, Mark Haflich.

Front and center: Adam [bbfarmht] (mesmerized by the blend?)


Is it just me, or do we look like cardboard cutouts? Must be the flash shadow.


----------



## dropzone7

I posted this over at Curt's but since some of us are here more than over there I will say it here as well.



I will have to get some pictures posted up later but for now I just want to say thanks so much to the Kosmann's and the Wallace's. William put on a great meet and I must say the drive up was worth the trip. Just beautiful country, especially driving through the valley. This was my first time seeing a CRT blend and a screen that large. Let me tell you, it was something to behold! Great job in your HT William. You really have something to be proud of there. Thanks so much for allowing me to experience the blend and for your most gracious hospitality.


I also wanted to thank the Wallace's for putting me up for the night Saturday. What a great family and Don buddy I really enjoyed our conversations Saturday night into the wee hours and then again Sunday morning before I hit the road. I was blown away by what that little 6PG-Xtra was doing in your HT! Man, you have a sweet little setup down there and Ken hooked up that NEC for sure! I would not change a thing dude! Oh man, I bragged to my wife all day yesterday about the excellent BBQ that Don put together. The brisket was melt in your mouth and tasted better than steak in my opinion! Adam, thanks for bringing that buffalo and Don worked his magic on that as well. Good stuff!


It was so great to finally meet a lot of you guys and since this was my first time going to one of these I felt a little unsure about how it would go. You guys made me feel like one of the gang and it was a great time. Cliff, Clarence, Adam, Don, William, John, Mike, JB, Mark, oh am I forgetting anyone? (Clarence, I forget your friend's name that joined us briefly? Super nice guy.) All class acts and great people!


Oh, did I forget to mention the ride with Cliff back from Clarence's? Let's just say that it was a stern reminder that I need to update my will!!!







Man oh man were those some crazy roads up near William's place! Props to Cliffy though because he held his line and we never lost traction though I thought we were going to die at any moment! If you have never met Cliffy then you just don't know how full of life he is. Cliff, I know that you live life to the fullest dude and you friggin rock Big Dog!










Again guys, thanks so much for making me feel welcome and I had an absolute blast! 










Rex


----------



## mark haflich

When cliff is driving, forget a will. You need to make a pack with the devil.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/14522526
> 
> 
> When cliff is driving, forget a will. You need to make a pack with the devil.



Nah big dog, I just know how to drive.










Once you know the limits of your vehicle and what it's capable of and you can be smart about your decision driving, it's actually an absolute BLAST!










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14516315
> 
> 
> I'm bummed I missed out.
> 
> 
> Cliffy, in that picture you look mucho younger and thinner! Well done. PM me your email address will ya.



Thanks so much guys!!!!!!!










Your making me blush.










Gino, looking foward to seeing you again in the future FO SHO!


It's funny you see all of this complaining about my driving. Dude did we not have a blast several times up the mountain to your place?











Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14462213
> 
> 
> So, right about now, in exactly a week:
> 
> 
> Cliffy, Clarence, Ken, Adam and Don will just be going to bed..............
> 
> 
> Mike, John, Cheryl and I will just be finishing breakfast, probably French toast with real Canadian maple syrup, bacon on the side, and of course wake up juice (coffee)............
> 
> 
> Mark will be making preparations to drive back over (possibly with his wife) from Maryland for Sunday's activities.....................
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what Emdawqz1's current Avatar will be doing, cause I'm not sure which one he is bringing..............



Big dog, thank you SO MUCH for letting me stay at your place. You made me feel like I was at home and let me be myself. I REALLY appreciate it big time.


I've really enjoyed getting to know you and I hope you feel the same way about me. I have so much respect for a man that has raised his family well and maintained and held together everything in regards to life's experiences as well as managing yourself and keeping the people around you close to you.


I envy you and look foward to hopefully accomplishing the same in todays world.


Your a great guy William and have done very well. You deserve the best.


Crongrats bro.










I'm hopefully looking foward to coming back and doing some work with you as well.










Cliff


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14522582
> 
> 
> Gino, looking foward to seeing you again in the future FO SHO!
> 
> 
> It's funny you see all of this complaining about my driving. Dude did we not have a blast several times up the mountain to your place?



Did you ever transfer that video of us going up the mountain?


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14515000
> 
> 
> I've got tons for you big dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Now that's a group shot, good thing I was not there, you would have needed a wide angle lens...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14523852
> 
> 
> Did you ever transfer that video of us going up the mountain?




No, but I have it! I'll try to get to it sometime soon big dog.


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/14506003
> 
> 
> A little more real time photos of the event please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art




Sorry, Art I was busy being mesmerized by the blend, the house and the company.




Once again I had an awesome time with everybody. William is a spectacular host . I can't say enough, how much fun I had!!!!


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark haflich* /forum/post/14522526
> 
> 
> When cliff is driving, forget a will. You need to make a pack with the devil.



Or you could be like me. Just as or slightly crazier than Cliff!


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Devil, God, pool, pond, that or just get med'ed'ed'ed up. I find begin half awake works.


----------



## wkosmann

Big dog, thank you SO MUCH for letting me stay at your place. You made me feel like I was at home and let me be myself. I REALLY appreciate it big time.



> Quote:
> I've really enjoyed getting to know you and I hope you feel the same way about me. I have so much respect for a man that has raised his family well and maintained and held together everything in regards to life's experiences as well as managing yourself and keeping the people around you close to you.
> 
> 
> I envy you and look foward to hopefully accomplishing the same in todays world.
> 
> 
> Your a great guy William and have done very well. You deserve the best.
> 
> 
> Crongrats bro.
> 
> 
> I'm hopefully looking foward to coming back and doing some work with you as well.



Well, big dog, the pleasure was all mine. I immensely enjoyed having you and Adam stay in our home. You are always welcome at our home. Mi HT su HT.


I have really enjoyed getting to know you. I consider you one of my friends.


You are my hero, and if my Home Theater ever grows up, it wants to be just like yours.


We will be getting together at least twice a year....at your Meet and at mine. Three times if Art gets his act together and starts having Meets again.


Since you guys have left, I have:


1) put the 2 projectors back together

2) calibrated the Lexicon MC12 with my new 4 microphone set

3) talked to Analog Way about the vertical line just left of center when watching the projector's HDMI inputs. No progress on this yet, but I will keep you all posted.


Next time we get togther, there will be no kludge bezier blendzone corrections needed, and absolutely no brightness compensation to match projectors. Just pure video heaven.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkosmann* /forum/post/14530538
> 
> 
> Well, big dog, the pleasure was all mine. I immensely enjoyed having you and Adam stay in our home. You are always welcome at our home. Mi HT su HT.
> 
> 
> I have really enjoyed getting to know you. I consider you one of my friends.
> 
> 
> You are my hero, and if my Home Theater ever grows up, it wants to be just like yours.
> 
> 
> We will be getting together at least twice a year....at your Meet and at mine. Three times if Art gets his act together and starts having Meets again.
> 
> 
> Since you guys have left, I have:
> 
> 
> 1) put the 2 projectors back together
> 
> 2) calibrated the Lexicon MC12 with my new 4 microphone set
> 
> 3) talked to Analog Way about the vertical line just left of center when watching the projector's HDMI inputs. No progress on this yet, but I will keep you all posted.
> 
> 
> Next time we get togther, there will be no kludge bezier blendzone corrections needed, and absolutely no brightness compensation to match projectors. Just pure video heaven.



Um, I don't see no line big dog.



















I got a few more to go with it. Just need a minute.










Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr

I think these are some SERIOUSLY KICK ASS SHOTS!!!!!!



















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

One of my favorites from the meet. William (right) happy as a man should be.










Dropzone is on the left.



















Cliffy


----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/14528968
> 
> 
> Or you could be like me. Just as or slightly crazier than Cliff!



Dude, I so wish we could have gotten a picture from in front of the car above when we were flipping that chick off and watching that crap car get left in the dust!










I had an absolute blast. And yes you ARE as crazy as I am.
























Cliffy


----------



## overclkr

BBFARMHT took a bunch of shots for me with my famous screen shot cam.



















These shots come from the BEAUTIFUL state of Maryland.


Damn my car LOVED that state. It's a stretch of I-68 that is a MUST SEE. Just GEORGIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## overclkr

Check out this man made cut in the mountain and how far we are away. TOO SWEET!


----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr




----------



## overclkr

Time to get my ass to bed. Work tomorrow.



















Cliffy.


I got's bunch more coming!


----------



## overclkr

Last call for alcohol.


William,


Again thank you so much. Yes friends FOR LIFE FO SHO.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Nice


----------



## bbfarmht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14530933
> 
> 
> Dude, I so wish we could have gotten a picture from in front of the car above when we were flipping that chick off and watching that crap car get left in the dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an absolute blast. And yes you ARE as crazy as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Note to selves, Mount a camera to the roof for a**hole shots!!


----------



## bbfarmht

First let me say, William thank you for your hospitality and generosity for providing a place for us to stay while we were in your neck of the woods. You have a setup that I can appreciate and admire. I hope that the next time you have a meet that I will be able to come again.










Next I have to thank Cliff for letting me tag along with him. Cliff you amaze me every time I see you. It would have been a boring drive without you and may have taken a bit longer to drive by myself.


Oh by the way gang William declared that I got the longest distance award I challenge anyone to beat me(Gino this excludes you, it just aint fair)


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbfarmht* /forum/post/14538524
> 
> 
> Oh by the way gang William declared that I got the longest distance award I challenge anyone to beat me(Gino this excludes you, it just aint fair)



But I already hold that record from the previous meet!


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14540087
> 
> 
> But I already hold that record from the previous meet!



Um, I think you hold the record for the forum period!


----------



## Gino AUS

Yes, I am a CRT globe trotter, did I mention i will be visiting Andres in Spain again next month?










Was hoping to stop by Andy's (MadMrH) place to see his "Badboy Barco Blend" along the way but unfortunately he is a busy man.


----------



## emdawgz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14541019
> 
> 
> Yes, I am a CRT globe trotter, did I mention i will be visiting Andres in Spain again next month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was hoping to stop by Andy's (MadMrH) place to see his "Badboy Barco Blend" along the way but unfortunately he is a busy man.



Gino, you have GOT to post some shots of Andre's setup... and Screenshots.


----------



## wkosmann




> Quote:
> Yes, I am a CRT globe trotter, did I mention i will be visiting Andres in Spain again next month?



Gino:


When are you going to Andres'? I will be in Europe from September 23 until October 12.


William


----------



## Gino AUS

Hi William, looks like we will just miss each other. I'll be going there to help tweak his blend, might be worth visiting him. He has a great setup.


----------



## nashou66

I think I'm going to Europe Oct 8th till Nov 3rd or 4th. I should stop buy if I can, when are you going Gino?


Athanasios


----------



## Gino AUS

I'll be leaving there just as William gets in.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14530923



YOU GUYS ARE LIKE SERIOUSLY CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










No doubt, I'm sure Ken is glad he didn't ride with you all.










I showed this to some of the "younger" folks I work with. They said for an older guy like me, I got some crazy friends....


wallace


----------



## wallace1234

Some pics:

*JB, Adam, Rex and William*









*Who is that?*









*Lunch*









*Just having a good time!*









*MP and JB*









*MP, JB, Adam and John*









*Mark was late, but in time for lunch.*




























wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Dam I missed out on one hell of a time...


----------



## dropzone7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14582017
> 
> 
> Dam I missed out on one hell of a time...



Yeah, we missed you Don! Maybe if the meet had been in another hemisphere then you would have been able to make it. Where are they hiding you these days?


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dropzone7* /forum/post/14582037
> 
> 
> Yeah, we missed you Don! Maybe if the meet had been in another hemisphere then you would have been able to make it. Where are they hiding you these days?



Home at the moment my wife had major surgery that week so it was not possible for me to make it.


I'll be in Evansville indiana for two weeks starting the 29th of Sept, then on to Pensacola FL, and off to Tucson shortly after. There may be a few other stops along the way things are picking up again.


If I ever get around to it I'm going to do one of those push pin maps of all the places I go on a web site. Someone suggested I start website called soemthing like wheresdon.com haha too funny.


----------



## wallace1234

I do need to say:


William,

Thanks once again for opening your house to all of us!







Top Shelf!!! We need to get a few hours for you to come over and see the 6pg xtra. I hope that Cliff, Adam and Rex's comments were sincere in that it was a good ht and picture. All I can say is, "Ken Whitcomb rocks!"


Rex,

You are more than welcome, although the stay was short, we had a great time. You are welcome anytime!


John,

I was really looking forward to seeing some of the avatars in person.







But at my age and health, I'm not sure what I would have done if they were there!!!








Can I pm you for the recipe for apple smoked ribs? I need to try to work it a few times, then you'll need to come over and spend the afternoon some day and try my way of cooking them.


MP and JB (Batman and Robin) lol,

You guys are always a blast. And you need to get down this way for some BBQ and mods.


Clarence,

You need to bring Eddy down this way to check out the picture with the new ST-130 screen.


Mark,

Man, I hope you enjoyed the BBQ. You had one helluva sandwich! Also, I apologize as I did not know you were going to bring your wife to William's on Sunday, else I would have made plans for BBQ then.


Cliff and Adam,

Well, all I can say is my prayers were answered; you guys made it here and made ALIVE!







The buffalo was great, but I need a little more practice (hint, hint; more HT meets). And Cliff my HT is due to you, Clarence and Ken.


Damn! I love the HT hood!










Oh yea. The most memorable moment for me was, Saturday around 2:00pm. Cliff, Adam and Rex had stopped by to see my ht. They left, went to Clarence's and I packed up the BBQ smoker and went to William's. I had been at William's about 30-45 minutes. Standing outside on the side of the house smoking a cig, Clarence and Eddy show up. About 2 minutes later, Cliff, Rex and Adam show up. As they are walking around the side of the house, Rex gets down on his hands and knees and kisses the ground!!!! He had just got thru riding with Cliff on a bunch of back woods, curvey roads. There was a statement of, "The speed limit said 10mph and we were doing 50mph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ".





















Where was my damn camera when I needed it!











My story and I'm sticking to it.


Looking forward to the next one wherever it is......................................


wallace


PS: Ken, where the hell were you???

_________________

Life is good, but BBQ is better.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14582825
> 
> 
> Home at the moment my wife had major surgery that week so it was not possible for me to make it.
> 
> 
> I'll be in Evansville indiana for two weeks starting the 29th of Sept, then on to Pensacola FL, and off to Tucson shortly after. There may be a few other stops along the way things are picking up again.
> 
> 
> If I ever get around to it I'm going to do one of those push pin maps of all the places I go on a web site. Someone suggested I start website called soemthing like wheresdon.com haha too funny.



I hope everything is good your way. We did miss you.


If you do the push pin thingy, it wont work. The map (earth?) will be filled with push pins and we wont even be able to se actual land outlines...........


Travelin' man!


Looking forward to the next ht meet when you'll be there.


wallace


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Inverse selection










Well I miss all of you guys, gals, pools, pounds







as well.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14590796
> 
> 
> Inverse selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I miss all of you guys, gals, pools, pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well.



How's it going Big Dog?


What's on your order list for September on BD?


Mine:


Iron Man


Poltergeist


Sex and the City


Risky Business


Kill Bill - Volumes 1 & 2


Romancing the Stone


Forgetting Sarah Marshall


Cliff


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14593276
> 
> 
> How's it going Big Dog?
> 
> 
> What's on your order list for September on BD?
> 
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> Iron Man
> 
> 
> Poltergeist
> 
> 
> Sex and the City
> 
> 
> Risky Business
> 
> 
> Kill Bill - Volumes 1 & 2
> 
> 
> Romancing the Stone
> 
> 
> Forgetting Sarah Marshall
> 
> 
> Cliff



Things are going well, Kade stood up on his own for the first time. I was actually home to see it. I'm so proud of him. Looking at the new JVC Projectors too, I'm still gonna run my RS1 into the ground











All of the above plus


Rudy !!!


Love Guru


And Possible The God Father set.


I'll have to look but isn't second Romancing the stone coming out as well?


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14596322
> 
> 
> All of the above plus
> 
> 
> Rudy !!!
> 
> 
> Love Guru
> 
> 
> And Possible The God Father set.
> 
> 
> I'll have to look but isn't second Romancing the stone coming out as well?



Not sure but my wallet has been getting hit hard.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

You've been hitting your wallet?.. dam


Oh I know what you mean I went from 0 BDs in July to 100+ as of last week. There are so many movies I want that I didn't have on DVD. Hopefully the quality of releases stays up there.


----------



## silky

I would love it if you showed up! I feel bad all of this time I still haven't made it to your place.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Man that's as cool at $240 worth of pudd'in

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XhS80rwjIg


----------



## bbfarmht

"baby that's what I do every night, I cook and then I chill!"

Thats some good **** !


----------



## Don_Kellogg

We had the $240, We had to have dah Pudd'in...


----------



## overclkr




----------



## Don_Kellogg

Ahh yeah it's the time you have been, waiting for...


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14657193
> 
> 
> Ahh yeah it's the time you have been, waiting for...



Got The Doors on BD in the mail yesterday.


Looking foward to posting screenshots.










How was your weekend?


Cliffy


----------



## skylooker1

Cliff,


I went ahead and ordered the green P19LUG.










Should be like a new machine when that gets put in.



MIKE


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/14663642
> 
> 
> Cliff,
> 
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the green P19LUG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be like a new machine when that gets put in.
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE



Get ready for Video Nirvana big dog!


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14598359
> 
> 
> You've been hitting your wallet?.. dam



Reply of the month for me!! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overclkr* /forum/post/14663595
> 
> 
> Got The Doors on BD in the mail yesterday.
> 
> 
> Looking foward to posting screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was your weekend?
> 
> 
> Cliffy



Not bad.. long you know Melissa is not back up to speed. Kade has been standing up more and more soon nothing will be safe







God he's growing up soo fast.


I got a lot of work done on the 4'x4' CNC router I'm building. And last but not least I got things ready to install a huge industrial water softer today. I'm tired.


Let me know how the Doors looks. I love that movie everything but the naked assed indian. Okay only the naked assed indian, you got me..







j/k


----------



## skylooker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14664857
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of work done on the 4'x4' CNC router I'm building. And last but not least I got things ready to install a huge industrial water softer today. I'm tired.



Don,


Got any pictures yet of the progress?


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I'll post some pictures soon, I've got the rails and table done. Working on the gantry at this time I'm using (DON'T LAUGH) MDF. Once I have a firm grasp on the machine end to end I'll redesign the rest of it with either Aluminum or Steel and replace drive screws with Rack and Pinion.


I redesign the rails and base table from it was a Unitstrut design too many bolts etc...


----------



## overclkr

Boy big dog you sure are keeping busy lately.


----------



## skylooker1

Suppose to receive new LUG on Thursday.







With the flooding, might take a couple more days. Are you staying dry Cliff?


----------



## overclkr

Oh hell yeah big dog. House held up like a CHAMP. We didn't even get any water buildup on the property.











TRAFFIC IS JACKED THOUGH BIG TIME.


Which I'm sure you already know......


Cliffy


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Mine stayed dry this time after installing road side sized drains







Poor neighbors. The ones next to me had almost three feet. Guess they shouldn't have lowered the back yard four feet to install what looks like Jurassic park.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14680261
> 
> 
> Mine stayed dry this time after installing road side sized drains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor neighbors. The ones next to me had almost three feet. Guess they shouldn't have lowered the back yard four feet to install what looks like Jurassic park.



LOL!!!! yeah I remember you showing me that!


----------



## dochlywd

I got hit a little bit this go around. The drain started backing up again and the sump pump was doing what it was supposed to. But then I noticed water coming out from under the wall of the bar. I quickly threw down a line of towels where the tile meets the carpet to hold the water back a bit. Behind the bar wall is my roughed in bathroom that is not finished off yet so we use it as storage. I couldn't figure out where the hell the water was coming from so I just stopped to listen and it sounded like someone running a bath. After throwing a few things out of the way I found that the pressure had blown the lid off the pipe that will eventually be the drain to the shower! Holy $hit!!!! It was like a fountain in the middle of Times Square!







I shoved the lid back on top and placed a 55lb. dumbell on top of it to hold it. With that in check, I ran out to get a shop vac. I was gone maybe ten minutes tops and when I got back the sump pump in the storage room was not keeping up and again I couldn't figure out where the hell the water was coming from. Well.....in the corner of the storage room there was ANOTHER pipe that had the cap blown off. Once I sealed that off, everything was fine. I now have everything cleared out and am waiting for the professionals to show up to do their end. All in all, there's only about 18" of carpet off the tile that got wet but I have about three feet cleared so they can clean all of it just to be safe.


ANOTHER CLOSE CALL.


Doc


----------



## HT_Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14680261
> 
> 
> ...Guess they shouldn't have lowered the back yard four feet to install what looks like Jurassic park.



They've got a defecation station in their back yard with a T-Rex waiting to dine on the next unsuspecting victim?


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT_Fan* /forum/post/14685547
> 
> 
> They've got a defecation station in their back yard with a T-Rex waiting to dine on the next unsuspecting victim?



Close I'm not 100% what the hell they are. At one point I thought they ran a landscaping business. Now I'm not sure. But I'm pretty sure they have at least one of every common north american landscaping plant in their yard. They have hardly any grass. Sad part is you could almost fit thier house in my theater if you took the garage off. Looks really funny with so little land and such a small house. Super over kill on the landscaping.


----------



## Don_Kellogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skylooker1* /forum/post/14669598
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> 
> Got any pictures yet of the progress?




Once I get this thing running I'll have enough power to cut Aluminum thanks to the 3 1/4 HP Spindle. So I will be using it to create a new gantry out of solid Aluminum. I've redesign the lower end of a popular DIY model. When I have the ability to machine the new design I have planned I will replace the drive screws with a rack and pinion setup. I have about 5k into this which includes top of the line everything. I really over built this the average one costs about 2k - 2.5k.


At this time I do not have the Z axis, and gantry in place, nor the drive screws, or X-Axis slide. I've had little time to work on it but it will be really sweet when it's complete. Hell I could have bought almost four more SVS PB13u subs with the money I used on this, or dam near a RS20. But you know I need a break from theater sending time to find a new expensive hobby. Of course I can use this to cut stuff for the forth theater haha.. ahh NO not for a long time.


----------



## zamboniman

Don just think of the wicked custom DIY sub and LCR cabinets you could churn out with that CNC router. I see a major custom speaker overhaul in your future.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

I thought it was to make the Mahogany Console Desks I sell







no seriously I've got plans, but I have over 10k in Klipsch and SVS, pretty happy. But you never know. My CNC design is almost complete I'm finding issues with the design I bought, it was a steal for $100 but it needs refine meant I've already reduced the part count from 500 to 250. I think I can get it to 150 parts. At some point I want to sell a kit with full plans.




















At the moment I'm trying to finish building all the furniture for my office. So far I've only made 3 of these but I make a lot of money on them. Need to take more pictures I have all my Dell Optiplexs in custom face plates on the right side now, with a 8 port KVM and 16 port Gig switch etc.. Also have CD holders and other stuff in the shelfs on top from Mid Atlantic. With all the lab work, testing and so on this really helps me with my VDI solutions.


----------



## overclkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14765909
> 
> 
> I thought it was to make the Mahogany Console Desks I sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously I've got plans, but I have over 10k in Klipsch and SVS, pretty happy. But you never know. My CNC design is almost complete I'm finding issues with the design I bought, it was a steal for $100 but it needs refine meant I've already reduced the part count from 500 to 250. I think I can get it to 150 parts. At some point I want to sell a kit with full plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm trying to finish building all the furniture for my office. So far I've only made 3 of these but I make a lot of money on them. Need to take more pictures I have all my Dell Optiplexs in custom face plates on the right side now, with a 8 port KVM and 16 port Gig switch etc.. Also have CD holders and other stuff in the shelfs on top from Mid Atlantic. With all the lab work, testing and so on this really helps me with my VDI solutions.



Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zamboniman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/14765909
> 
> 
> Ibut I have over 10k in Klipsch and SVS, pretty happy. But you never know.



Exactly.... like that's stopped any of us thus far...


Sweet desk/workstation by the way... diggin it.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Yeah your right, at some point I'll start adding things. It's looking like I'll be on the road the rest of the year, who knows when I'll be able to finish these things. With the economy the way it is, I can ill afford to get behind on training. Now more than ever it's time to have roots all over the place.


Cliff gonna love this one, I might be relocating my family to Australia for a year, I'll be close to Gino, and two of my family members. If so you coming down


----------



## HT_Fan

(Pun intended) http://cgi.ebay.com/Star-Trek-Holodi...742.m153.l1262 


I've always wanted one of those










Maybe Mike could get one of these since he's now got a 9 incher!!!


----------



## skylooker1

Tom,


I'm hoping you were searching for Star Trek and not D**k on the bay.

















Couldn't let that one get by.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

Well he is pretty found of, nah with out the history or context that would just be cruel.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Cliff?


----------

